# What's the weirdest thing you've found while hunting?



## Handgunner

I started a thread like this a year or so ago, but since then we've had a ton of new members to join, so here we go again.

What's the weirdest thing you've found or came across while hunting?

For me it would be a white washcloth. 

The wife and I found this near my deer stand on the second morning of opening weekend 2 years ago.

We had hunted the stand saturday evening and walked out.  On the way back in, there it was laying in the roadbed.

How it got there, we haven't a clue... I killed my biggest buck to date about 3 hours after that, so maybe it was a good luck token or something?

Either way, it doesn't explain how it got there. 

Let's have it... What stories ya got?


----------



## Arrow3

Ive found old liquor stills...Marijuanna plants....Porn magazines....Womens underware....etc....


----------



## CAL

I found a dead woman shot seven times in the face with a 22 cal.of some kind!That will make the best of um go back home!


----------



## Handgunner

CAL said:
			
		

> I found a dead woman shot seven times in the face with a 22 cal.of some kind!That will make the best of um go back home!


 Alex, I remember you saying something like that in the last thread.  Ever find out who and why?


----------



## Inatree

CAL said:
			
		

> I found a dead woman shot seven times in the face with a 22 cal.of some kind!That will make the best of um go back home!



Jeeze
Fresh ? or had it been there awhile ?


----------



## Arrow3

I came across a car wreck one night on my way home from a coon hunt....They guy in the car was dead.....


----------



## Hooty Hoot

*not strange but uncommon*

While hunting a ridge between the heads of two spring branches I killed a large eight point. After field dressing the buck, I went to the spring to wash the blood from my hands. While washing my hands, I looked to my left and in a clear sandy pool I could see the top of a green clay jug. I had been looking for one of those all my life and said to myself " boy am I having a good day" After cleaning my hands, I reached over and pulled the jug from the branch. The bottom was broke out of it.


----------



## t bird

Me and My father were hunting together  back when i was to young to hunt by myself. We were in an oak bottom , Fairly thick, when a doe comes haulin it by us and then we heard dogs  coming. There was probably 4 or 5 chasing this deer and one of them ,I think was a boxer or something, had his head stuck inside of a solid white  Jug of some sort. We were laughin so hard! Poor fella was gettin around pretty good even though he couldn't see. I Guess thats what he got for running deer!  I wondered what ever happened to him.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Hunting on Army Corps property at Allatoona, I was sitting on the ground in full camo, gloves, facemask ect. There was movement below me and I got ready to shoot. I quickly realized it wasn't a deer but a fox coming straight to me but wait it was smaller than a fox! I stuck out my hand so the animal would realize I was there and without hesitation the ferret ran up my arm and perched on my shoulder! I took him back to the car and put him in it and opened a can of beanie weinies (I don't know what they eat) and went back to hunt.
Two weeks later a ranger met me at the gate and after checking my permit asked about the ferret being in the car and why, He said when he say the car that day he was going to wait on me to hear the story.
Gave it to my niece, (made my sister real happy  ) and it lived about 8 more years


----------



## short stop

me and Rock bottom found a big patch of maryjuanna abou1/4 acre of it right where we bowhunted as kids   all the deer were STONED


----------



## kudzumotorsports

come on man we need the details on the dead body!


----------



## huntfish

CAL said:
			
		

> I found a dead woman shot seven times in the face with a 22 cal.of some kind!That will make the best of um go back home!


I've had a similar situation.  Found a skeleton in Warren County.  Top of skull was gone.


----------



## letsgohuntin

I guess the strangest thing I have found was a 
hydraulic jack. One of the big ones with wheels.

I assume someone stole it from a nearby farming operation, and then decided it was too heavy to carry any further, so they left it in the woods.     

The coolest thing I ever found was a piece of pottery...
This one particular property we leased a few years ago was covered with indian pottery...  we even stopped picking it up because it was so common to find several pieces. Anyways, I did find this one particular piece that was the rim of the bowl/pot. You can clearly see the makers fingerprint that she left in the mud before it was dried out.  No big deal I guess, but I just find it intresting to have something so "personal" from someone that lived hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Woodsong

strangest thing i ever saw was a deer with a big set of antlers on it- usually i only see does and yearlings if anything at all!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Two one dollar bills just lying there on the leaves.   One hundred year old spice bottle in a creek


----------



## letsgohuntin

Woodsong said:
			
		

> strangest thing i ever saw was a deer with a big set of antlers on it- usually i only see does and yearlings if anything at all!




   that would be very strange for me as well!


----------



## Inatree

I once saw a silver and purple helium filled mylar balloon float through the woods about 4 feet off the ground while I was on the stand. Scared the crap out of me, I bet I watched it for 10 minutes trying to figure out what the heck I was looking at.


----------



## Woodsong

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> that would be very strange for me as well!




Stranger still would be if i had actually been capable of shooting the thing!!!   Now THAT would have been strange.  I probably would have to turn in my badge from the Deer Safety Patrol.

Also, as an aside, Inatree, i was hiking once with my wife when she was pregnant with our first child.  We didn't know if it was a boy or a girl but we were walking down the trail talking about baby names and trying out different options.  We looked down and there was an old balloon lying right on the trail.  It was baby blue and said "it's a boy."  We looked at each other and kind of said "hmmm."  A few months later we gave birth to our first baby...a boy!


----------



## Huntingdawg

*Found a helium balloon that an Elementary*

school in MS had released.  Found it a couple of years after their project, this was on land in Dooly Co


----------



## CAL

The lady was a fresh kill the night before.I think it was drug related too.It was hushed up pretty quick and never heard anything else about it.The killer used a automatic 22 cal.handgun as the hulls were in the ladies hair.I think the killer put the gun right down next to her face and done the shooting for the hulls to have been in her hair.She had been beat pretty bad also.Not something I really enjoy talking about,probably shouldn't have even posted it.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

I found two lovers who thought they had found a place of solitude!!!   LOL    I was rabbit hunting at the time and walked up on a truck, in the middle of the woods.   As I got closer, I could see that it was two teenagers (I was only about 10 at the time)   I backed off....coughed to let them know I was near, and they grabbed their blanket and clothes and jumped in the truck and drove off.   Not sure why, but the guy looked really disappointed when they drove by me leaving!

Still think finding the dead people takes the cake!

Bandy


----------



## kcausey

*Stuff*

I found a Black Bear skull 3 years ago in MONROE county while scouting.  

Last year i found about 30 pot plants growing in plastic cups about 10 feet off of the Bond Swamp NWR property line.......i just kicked them over and nicely watered them.


----------



## Handgunner

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> I guess the strangest thing I have found was a
> hydraulic jack. One of the big ones with wheels.
> 
> I assume someone stole it from a nearby farming operation, and then decided it was too heavy to carry any further, so they left it in the woods.
> 
> The coolest thing I ever found was a piece of pottery...
> This one particular property we leased a few years ago was covered with indian pottery...  we even stopped picking it up because it was so common to find several pieces. Anyways, I did find this one particular piece that was the rim of the bowl/pot. You can clearly see the makers fingerprint that she left in the mud before it was dried out.  No big deal I guess, but I just find it intresting to have something so "personal" from someone that lived hundreds of years ago.


 I've got a couple peices like that... with finger impressions in them and a couple of peices where the indian took a corn cob and rolled in the clay while it was still wet and used that as a design... I also have a peice where it looks like they used a walnut or peach seed to roll into the pottery for a design...

Neat finding pottery...


----------



## duke13

I found an old plastic flashlight yesterday way down in a bottom at Chattahoochee WMA with a bunch of tooth marks on the sides and the bottom end chewed off by a bear. Wonder what happened to the owner?


----------



## coon dawg

*............*

a freshly burned up human body with a huge crack in it's  skull..........way back in the mountain.


----------



## Zippin-z

I found a tackle box that was well stocked. Still getting use out of it today.


----------



## holadude

I saw a deer with an orange vest on it.  Turned out to be a decoy that the game commission used to catch road hunters.  The orange was only visible on the woods side of the deer.


----------



## holadude

Also, years ago in Boy Scouts, we canoed in Canada.  We were way back some secluded river when another canoe appeared in front of us.  As we got closer we realized it was a fully nude woman and her dog!  She didn't seem to mindnotice a bit that 25 boy scouts and leaders had their jaws dragging the water.
She just said, "How are you doing boys?  Nice day today."
No one even thought to get a picture.


----------



## gordylew

walked up on a guy carrying a chain saw in the middle of the woods.  Only problem was his chain saw was an electric model.  I guess he forgot his mile of extension cord.


----------



## Dutch

I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.

I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

Dutch said:
			
		

> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



    That's the funniest thing I've ever heard!  I don't blame you, I would've gotten the heck outta Dodge too!


----------



## WLMIII

When I was a kid we went dove hunting at dawn on a Sunday morning and found a guy that had flipped his truck on the side of the dirt road we were hunting next too.  It had thrown him half way out the window and the truck rolled over on him, we were 16 and 17 year old kids when things don't really sink in so it did not really bother me much.  Took for ever for the police to get there and then when they got there we had to help him roll the truck over.  Would not want to see that again, especially now that I have a son.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Same old stuff*

Marijuana patch and lovers when I was young. 

 When my friend and I found the lovers beside a stream next to a cliff on one side and trout steam on the other side.  We went up on the cliff and lit a couple packs of firecrackers we just happened to have down the cliff over their heads.  Not too sure I would have cared for that if it was me doing the spooning.

Once while fishing on the Missouri River I found a complete stone Indian necklace in the sand.  The leather or string that had held it together had rotted and was missing.  Gave everyone in the fishing party a couple of the stones.  Wish I had kept it all together now.


----------



## huntingdad

Back in 1966 while salmon fishing with my dad in Alaska,  I bent down to tie my boot lace and saw a knife handle sticking out of the ground.   I pulled it out and it had a blade about 7 inches long.  We were a couple miles from the road.   I saw the same knife last year at Bass Pro, it is made by Puma.


----------



## Paymaster

Came across a crashed airplane on Rich Mountain WMA back in the 70's. It had been there a while and the locals all knew it was there but it was sort of freaky to find. The sheriff said a plane had be missing over the area for several days and one morning he was at his kitchen sink and looked out and saw the sun glinting off someting on the mountain. He went to investigate and found the crash site. They removed the bodies and left the plane there. Several years later I came across it. When I came out I asked the sheriff about it and he told me the story.


----------



## LJay

*balloon*



			
				Dutch said:
			
		

> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.
> 
> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.


I found a weather baloon once in Oconee County.

Years ago, there was a story about a buck attacking a lady that was in her (time). Some people started using tampons as a lure. I'm sure that's what you happened upon. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Jorge

Dutch said:
			
		

> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



I know a few fellow hunters that use them for scent lures. They keep them in film canisters saturated with doe pee and tie them to trees in their hunting areas.


----------



## coon dawg

*.............*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> I know a few fellow hunters that use them for scent lures. They keep them in film canisters saturated with doe pee and tie them to trees in their hunting areas.


I found a pair of underwear, a green t shirt, and a pile of dung one time.........


----------



## Jorge

coon dawg said:
			
		

> I found a pair of underwear, a green t shirt, and a pile of dung one time.........


We need to retrieve that shirt, have it cleaned and framed and give it to most deserving member at the end of each season. Kind of a perpetual trophy kind of thing. What do you think?


----------



## coon dawg

*..............*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> We need to retrieve that shirt, have it cleaned and framed and give it to most deserving member at the end of each season. Kind of a perpetual trophy kind of thing. What do you think?


a great idea, Jorge...............most buttonheads, smallest deer, or any occurance that might warrant this prestigious award..........."The Green Shirt"......lol


----------



## doc

Just to clarify,  there were no underwear with the shirt and pile of dung.


----------



## coon dawg

*.............*



			
				doc said:
			
		

> Just to clarify,  there were no underwear with the shirt and pile of dung.


my bad..................there was SOMETHIN there that RESEMBLED underwear.......


----------



## MSU bowhunter

Jorge said:
			
		

> I know a few fellow hunters that use them for scent lures. They keep them in film canisters saturated with doe pee and tie them to trees in their hunting areas.



The hard thing would be getting the tampon from a willing party!


----------



## Woody52

gordylew said:
			
		

> walked up on a guy carrying a chain saw in the middle of the woods.  Only problem was his chain saw was an electric model.  I guess he forgot his mile of extension cord.



I found an electric chainsaw in the woods.  On the way out, I saw a guy who was loking at me as if to say: "forget your cord?"


----------



## Thunder Head

I never found a green teashirt, but i left a pair of camo gloves and a suprise under a rock on the local WMA.   That mexican food can be ruff the next morning.

I have found a old still or 2. Probably the worst thing. I saw a bunch of buzzards, Went over to check it out an there were a whole bunch of dead cows right on the edge of the pasture.


----------



## Handgunner

Woody52 said:
			
		

> I found an electric chainsaw in the woods.  On the way out, I saw a guy who was loking at me as if to say: "forget your cord?"


----------



## slightly grayling

*wierdest thing....*

I had a friend surveying once near where Gwinnett Place Mall now stands....he came across a "panty tree"....a wild plum tree with a pair of panties on the end of almost every branch..several colors.  He took a slew of photographs, it was so funny....either some Casanova or a serious wierdo had a "trophy tree" out in the sticks...
-SG


----------



## Jorge

Thunder Head said:
			
		

> ...I have found a old still or 2...


I've found so many on Dawson Forest I don't consider them a weird find any more. I found 4 in one day on the Burnt Mtn. tract turkey hunting two years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus

Found a Buck Folding Hunter stuck in a Sycamore tree right over a warm gut pile when I was driftin` the Flint River duck huntin` once. Found a 10 shot clip fully loaded for a 1022 Ruger, lucky for me I have a 1022. And a really old (early 1800s) graveyard in the middle of nowhere one time with around 5 or 6 graves with headstones and a couple of sunk spots with no markers. Old growth timber was all around it and no paths or roads.


----------



## Jorge

nicodemus reminded me of some of the more interesting finds I have found on our hunting club. One is an old unmarked slave cemetery that has a pile of stones around the permimeter and head stones that are simply flat rocks stuck upright in the ground. Any markings are long faded away.

The second is an indian mound on a creek bottom.

Coon Dawg - you know where these are?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Weird things in the woods*

Lots of old stills on Paulding WMA...(not to weird)
Butchered cow, close to dairy farm....(pretty weird)
Hunting buddy face down under dogwood tree...I 
heard shots from his area, and then found him face down 
on the ground...ASLEEP.....He did not hear shots...(weird)
Thought he was dead at first....
Mylar balloon with note in ziplock baggie...From Alabama...


----------



## kudzumotorsports

Yeah I have walked up on those "unmarked graves too" around clarks hill sunken ground and all  kinda spookey


----------



## coon dawg

*.............*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> nicodemus reminded me of some of the more interesting finds I have found on our hunting club. One is an old unmarked slave cemetery that has a pile of stones around the permimeter and head stones that are simply flat rocks stuck upright in the ground. Any markings are long faded away.
> 
> The second is an indian mound on a creek bottom.
> 
> Coon Dawg - you know where these are?


yup............


----------



## doc

I would like to see the slave cemetary sometime.  which part of the club is it on?


----------



## coon dawg

*.............*



			
				doc said:
			
		

> I would like to see the slave cemetary sometime.  which part of the club is it on?


it's between your stand and the road, Doc................they say the evil ghosts walk there 'bout November 10-20th.........


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Spooky out there*

I found a cemetery that I thought was first a slave cemetery in Oconee National Forest.  It has one very elaborate grave and lots of smaller graves.  Some marked with both head and foot stones.  Most not even marked.  I can’t remember the letters carved in the markers.  Went their once to show it to some one right after the NFS burned the area over.  When they did this you could tell by the depressions in the ground that the cemetery covered the whole ridge with hundreds of graves.  

The next year the AJC ran an article on the cemetery saying it was from the revolutionary war.  A spot where our soldiers had wintered over.


----------



## AAADawg

I wasnt hunting but was trout fishing and found a place on the Lake Russell WMA that was an old homeplace and the house had crbide lighting in it way before electricty was introduced into the area. Apparently they had a cistern that was airtight and they would drop a couple of calcium carbide pellets in this poof water and it would produce acetelyne (sp) the same gas used today in cutting torches. The gas was piped into the house and was used for lighting! The National Forestry Service has marked the location of this house...it is close to the parking area for the Middle Fork Broad River....this location was also the location of a legal distillery authorized by the US Govt. to make alcohol for medicinal purposes. Imagine having lights in a house before or just after the civil war in a rural area where there was no natural gas lighting at all....those people were probably considered the weirdos in that community...imagine having lights on after dark without having a candle!!!!


----------



## bugman

I once had a midget come walking down a logging road that ran through a clear cut one afternoon. Dressed head to toe in white. Except for bright green flip-flops. I still get cracked up over that one.


----------



## HuntinTom

bugman said:
			
		

> I once had a midget come walking down a logging road that ran through a clear cut one afternoon. Dressed head to toe in white. Except for bright green flip-flops. I still get cracked up over that one.


And we have a winner


----------



## bugman

Sorry if I offended any midgets....I should have said little person.   We found out later that his family had just moved to the area. We told his family that he had develped a very dangerous habit. We never saw him on the property again.


----------



## Jorge

coon dawg said:
			
		

> it's between your stand and the road, Doc................they say the evil ghosts walk there 'bout November 10-20th.........


I don't know if you are pulling his leg or if there is one there, but the one I am referring to is between the 2nd and 3rd Roads overlooking the big creek bottom. Todd, I will show it to you, but you are going to have to wait until the season is over.


----------



## gordylew

Whats the limit on midges?  OH wait you said Midgets. 
I found an ultra light airplane in the middle of the woods.  later found out it had missed the runway by a wee bit.
Another time I was hunting near Falcon field and heard the unmaskable sound of a plane crash, Followed by sirens   fifteen minutes later.


----------



## Jorge

gordylew said:
			
		

> ...I found an ultra light airplane in the middle of the woods...Another time I was hunting near Falcon field and heard the unmaskable sound of a plane crash, Followed by sirens   fifteen minutes later.


Mental note to self, "never fly with gordylew or when gordylew is around."


----------



## gordylew

Hey it,s not like I,m shooting these things out of the air. I,ve just happen to have hunted near alot of airports.  Now I am looking at a small tract near Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson , IF I start hunting it I,ll let you know.


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> I don't know if you are pulling his leg or if there is one there, but the one I am referring to is between the 2nd and 3rd Roads overlooking the big creek bottom. Todd, I will show it to you, but you are going to have to wait until the season is over.


yes, I was pullin' his leg..............his LEG, I say!


----------



## drenalin08

I saw a black pony walking through the woods one day when i was a boy,scared the heck out of me, CAUSE i was sitting on the ground with a 20 gauge shotgun  i thought it was a BEAR!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Bugman you got me tickled bad, haha.


----------



## zksailfish

*last season*

Last hunting season I had a leases in polk county florida. I kept getting weird pictures on my game cam of a real big eye. My cam was about 7 feet of the ground and aiming down. So I went to hunting spot which border a swamp Hammock around 30 minutes from the road. I got in my stand and heard a stick break. I looked down a 9 foot florida pather walked under my stand and streched and clawed a fallen palm tree. I thought it was a great thing to see until I had to get down from my stand and walk back to my 4 wheeler in the dark. To make things worst I forgot my flash light


----------



## t bird

Panther    Then i would walk back to the 4 wheeler


----------



## zksailfish

Attached is one of the picture I kept getting in my cam. It face must have been less than a foot away. I was glad it was a pather than an alien


----------



## GobblingDawg

About 15 years ago while deer hunting, I found some sort of weather measuring device that  had been attached a big balloon.  Me and some friends finally were able to get it down from the tree tops and I mailed it back to the weather service's return address.
 

I also found a near perfect spearhead on a freshly turned firebreak while turkey hunting on the Ocmulgee River about 10 years ago. 
   

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Gone Fishin

One day my dad and I were sneaking down an old road in Citrus WMA.  Walking a few steps and listening.  At the same time we both slowly turned around and there was a horse ~50ft away.  He wouldn't get much closer than 25', but he followed us all the way to the truck.  

Saw a panther once, ~20yrs ago in a swamp near Arepika, walk out on a road I was hunting ~75yrds away.


----------



## Alan in GA

*I can say what SHE saw!...*

my best deer hunting friend [is my brother in law] and I took a week off to stay at deer camp in Putnam/Baldwin county. About 3 days into it, we stripped to our underwear and bathed there in camp with washclothes and a bucket. Well, here walks into camp a LADY holding a shotgun and wearing orange. She had to have seen us, we did grab our britches tho. Seems her husband was walking a parallel firelane and told her to walk down 'this one'. It brought her right into our camp. I KNOW she was nervous but she did not know where else to go. We were polite but firm in letting her know she and her husband were on a PRIVATE LEASE and could not hunt there!  I wish I could have read her thoughts when she walked into camp and there we stood with only our jockeys on!!!
The husband never did  appear.  We aimed her out the road that should have gotten them together.
Alan in GA


----------



## Joe Moran

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Ive found old liquor stills...Marijuanna plants....Porn magazines....Womens underware....etc....




Party at Arrow3's stand!!   

Just kidding guys!


----------



## creekside

Found a weather instrument in Jasper Co. It had been released aloft in October in AL I found it in November.Also found a bunch of ballons with tags on the string released from Auburn uni. homecoming game; it had a return address and a prize was offered for the card that was mailed from the furthurest away to be given away at the Auburn/Alabama game.It was already to late to mail in the card when I found it.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

found  a  fellow  hunter  who  shot  a  nice  ten  pt  an  must  of  had  a  heart attack  an  die   right  by  the  deer.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Uh oh.. Gone Fishin said the " panther" word


----------



## Bucky T

I've seen a few balloons, tampons and such.

The wierdest thing I've ever seen was a folding metal chair that had been bungee corded 35ft up in a red oak tree.  The tree had some old spikes driven in it and the chair was strapped up in the tree.  The tree had grown around most of the old bungee cords and had grown halfway around the leg's of the chair.

I couldn't imagine climbing up some metal spikes and to sit in a chair that had only been attached to a tree with bungee cords.    

Tommy


----------



## letsgohuntin

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> The wierdest thing I've ever seen was a folding metal chair that had been bungee corded 35ft up in a red oak tree.  The tree had some old spikes driven in it and the chair was strapped up in the tree.  The tree had grown around most of the old bungee cords and had grown halfway around the leg's of the chair.
> 
> Tommy




Woo Hoo! Free deer stand !    

Seriously, that was a brave fella... or maybe a stupid fella!


----------



## short stop

wow  --I posted way  on in this thing about some maryjoawanna  but wow --some of the stuff yall found  is amazing --after reading Thomas post about  that super deer stand  I remembered about a climbing stand we happend upon  long ago that was actually a 2 basketball goals rigged  with screws  and some serious welding  for a  climber ---looked liked it wieghed 50 lbs   --I guess 25 yrs agoin 1980 -81  it was  like sliced bread, That was when you could walk around  for hrs /miles from home and nobody arrested you .


----------



## jqcargle

a Brink's money bag, someone said it had fallen out of a brink's truck or something...............we couldn't believe it but it was there on our property so we took it.


----------



## Bucky T

Was there any money in it???    

By the way, that's a good looking Cedar Creek buck at least I think it's a Cedar Creek buck.  Looks like the old house at the check station.

Tommy


----------



## jqcargle

Got Cha the only thing in it was the same **** I told about it.......Just Kidding couldn't stand it, I fell for this joke myself. As for the buck I actually got him 4 years ago in Monroe County, Forsyth, Georgia. The old house was included in our lease and that's where we stayed.  He is and eleven pointer.


----------



## Handgunner

Nice buck JG!

It's good you are not a stingy person.  You shared the "loot" with us!


----------



## Eddy M.

a garbage bag full of womens under pants semi buried in a hole there are some weird folks out there


----------



## jinx0760

*golf cart-deer hauler*

Hunting up near Blue Ridge with a buddy, in an area i had never been in before.  Really rough terrain and deep in the woods I found a pull-behind golf bag carrier.  I gave it some serious thought of how it got there then went on hunting.  Two hours later I shot a 6 pointer, gutted it, and started dragging.  There was a ton of blowdowns so the drag was getting the best of me.  Then the golf cart came to mind!!??  You should have seen my friends face when I exited the woods with my buck strapped to that cart.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

jinx0760 said:
			
		

> Hunting up near Blue Ridge with a buddy, in an area i had never been in before.  Really rough terrain and deep in the woods I found a pull-behind golf bag carrier.  I gave it some serious thought of how it got there then went on hunting.  Two hours later I shot a 6 pointer, gutted it, and started dragging.  There was a ton of blowdowns so the drag was getting the best of me.  Then the golf cart came to mind!!??  You should have seen my friends face when I exited the woods with my buck strapped to that cart.



Good idea!  I bet you still have that cart for that reason don't you?


----------



## wolf3006

Found a rusted rem.700 ,baker stand, backpack,Bowie knife on pedmont nwr in 1981. I took it to the game station they said  the owner had lost it the year before and call him.He was real happy to get it back. Turn out he had shot a deer. Put  it down to pull deer out when he return he could not find it .


----------



## MCBUCK

*Baby Carriage*

With a hemlock growing through the center of it.....an old fashioned steel - big wheeled baby carriage from the 1901 era is on Grassy Mtn  near Rice Camps ( Cohutta Wilderness) with an appx 4 diameter hemlock growing throug the center of it....I saw it in about 93 while I was lost....now that was pretty weird.....not a body but pretty weird


----------



## Carp

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> I've seen a few balloons, tampons and such. What a statement!


----------



## Bucky T

It's the truth!!!!    

Tommy


----------



## Hunk

I was with my father in the Ocala National Forest. We'd go 4 wheeling to some remote fishing lakes. We came up on a couple, man and woman, on a blanket, in the sun, with not a stitch of clothes on being very friendly. So... what did we do? Well we watched for a few minutes until they realized our presence and left. Then we went fishing.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Hunk I can't believe you watched that, you are a real sicko.  Please pm me with the details   

haha,
MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Don't know about found, but me and bowbender saw some women schmekin in da woods.  The two women were walking down a nature trail that was on state land, but very visible from our positions. They stopped, checked their backs, then the show was on. I could just make out bowbender in his stand, and he was a little closer to them.  Bowbender turned towards me and waved his grunt.  I was about to pee my pants I was laughing so hard.  He would grunt and they would stop and look around.  Think he scared them girlies, cause they got outta there after a few grunts.

      We were ALWAYS having to tell that story to our buddies and their friends over the years.  We just became known as "the two guys who seen the _ _ _ _ ians in the woods."

MBD


----------



## Donkeytoe

MrBowdeadly - pm me the details   

There might be a really cold beer in it for you 

If you do I know a guy who knows a guy who will cape out your deer for $10!!!


----------



## Bowhunterga

Mrbowdeadly said:
			
		

> Don't know about found, but me and bowbender saw some women schmekin in da woods.  The two women were walking down a nature trail that was on state land, but very visible from our positions. They stopped, checked their backs, then the show was on. I could just make out bowbender in his stand, and he was a little closer to them.  Bowbender turned towards me and waved his grunt.  I was about to pee my pants I was laughing so hard.  He would grunt and they would stop and look around.  Think he scared them girlies, cause they got outta there after a few grunts.
> 
> We were ALWAYS having to tell that story to our buddies and their friends over the years.  We just became known as "the two guys who seen the _ _ _ _ ians in the woods."
> 
> MBD


 
So did either of you take up "Filming your *H*unts" after this experience??????????


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Haha donkeytoe, I am really freaked out right now


BowhunterGa, 

     I have found that in most cases of girls schmekin and nudist colonies etc. that it is mostly something you didn't really WANT to see in the first place if you know what I mean.  Can you just imagine one of the TV hunting shows getting ahold of that?

MBD


----------



## Bowhunterga

Are you insinuating that them there may not be teh purtiest gils in the woods??


----------



## quackwacker

*Omg*

This topic was worth the price of Admission! Have to day though, the guy who found the chain saw in the woods almost made me pee in my pants.  Wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## dominantpredator

I found a burned up car that had been reported stolen....it was really eerie. I looked thinking someone may be dead inside. Thank god their wasn't.


----------



## chrisr116

Does an emu count as weird?  It was in a cow pasture about 10 miles from an emu farm in SC...


----------



## Confederate_Jay

_I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.[/QUOTE]_

I don't know about devil worship but there was probably a chick in a really bad mood nearby


----------



## polaris30144

On my way to deer camp, someone had started to cut down a large oak tree and got their chainsaw bound up with the tree leaning. This was on my property and no one had permission to cut any wood. I stopped and used a wrench to take the motor off figuring I would buy another bar and chain. About two hours later my son and a friend came into camp. They asked me if I saw the leaning tree. I told them yep, I saw it and took the motor off the bar that was bound up. They started laughing and handed me the bar and chain. They had finished cutting the tree down for camp firewood and figured they had a spare bar. The saw was an expensive saw (Husquavarna) and no one ever came around to ask about it. They probably figured it was cheaper to lose the saw than get arrested for stealing timber.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Getting ready to hang my climber one day I hear something walking in the leaves and I see an old black man going thru the woods totin' a shotgun.  No  orange vest and on our club's lease.  I whistled at him but he didn't hear me... so I put down my climber and picked up my gun to go a try to find out what he was doing in there. By the time I got to him, he was sqatted down with his back to the big Live oak raining acorns that I was planning to watch.   He said he was squirrel hunting, his family used to own the land and that he had  hunted it all his life.  I told him that we had it leased and that it wasn't safe  to be walking around with no vest during gun season. The whole time I 'm talking to him  I notice he has really bad B.O., and I'm thinking, " Great, this  stinky guy has been spreading his scent all over these woods I'm wanting to hunt this afternoon".

He was wearing a big oversized down jacket that draped down around his legs while he was kneeling against that tree . That is why when I walked up on him I didn't realize  that he was bucked down taking a crap.


----------



## jbarron

When I was a young boy, I got to go coon hunting with my dad, uncle, grandpa, and family friend.   At that time, I was too young to go to the dogs and stayed at the truck with grandpa.   Well the dogs finally treed and the men went to them.   They finally returned with no coon but a strange tale.   They said the dogs were treed and going crazy around a snag that stuck up maybe five foot.   The snag had no coon on it and was not hollow.  However, the dogs were jumping up and acting as if they were looking at something on top of the snag.  After a while, they noticed that they standing in a very old graveyard.  The family friend said the dogs had treed a haint.  They leashed the dogs and had to literally drag them away.


----------



## DCOMP54

*Wild Thang*

SEVERAL YEARS AGO ONE OF THE CLUB MEMBERS WAS WAY UP A TREE IN HIS CLIMBER. AS HE WAS LOOKING AROUND HE NOTICED A BUNCH OF USED CONDOMS AROUND HIS TREE ON ONE SIDE, ALSO WHERE A 4 WHEELER HAD BEEN PULLING UP. A FEW MINUTES LATER HERE COMES THE 4 WHEELER WITH A NICE LOOKING BLONDE BEARLY LEGAL, AND A GUY. THEY GET DOWN TO BUSINESS ALL THE WHILE THE GUY IS UP THE TREE WATCHING JUST ABOVE THEM. HE SAID HE WAS ENJOYING THE SHOW AND HAD A THOUGHT. WHAT IF I BUST A ROUND OFF! (SHOOT HIS RIFLE)
WELL HE STARTS LAUGHING A LITTLE AT THE THOUGHT OF WHEN TO PULL THE TRIGGER. HE GETS IT ABOUT RIGHT AS THE GUY IS . 
NEEDLESS TOO SAY THEY LEFT IN A HURRY LEAVING THEIR PANTS & UNDERWEAR. THEY WENT UP THE TRAIL THEN REALIZED WHAT THEY HAD TO GET BACK. SO HE SENDS HER BACK TO GET THE CLOTHES. THE CLUB GUY IS STILL LAUGHING HISTERICALLY. THEN SEES HER COMING BACK WITH OUT THE BOTTOMS ON. SHE WALKS UP GETS THE CLOTHES SMILES AT HIM IN THE TREE AND WALKS OFF BACK TO THE 4 WHEELER.
WE NICK NAMED THE STAND THE RUBBER TREE. HE CANT STAND IT WHEN WE CALL IT THAT. 
HE HAD A CAMERA BUT DIDNT THINK TO USE IT.
WE HAD THE LAND OWNER TALK TO THE GIRLS DAD, THEY NEVER CAME BACK. LOLL


----------



## Ga_hunter_in_Kentucky

*Look at the mount I'm holding.. found both these sheds while turkey hunting... laying about 8' apart in a logging road in Breathitt County Kentucky.  Before that I found a medicine bottle with a note in it from a troubled boys school out of Michigan.  The Michigan Boys school had released the medicine bottle attached to a helium balloon back in 1992.  I found the bottle in a very remote  area (Cohutta Wilderness, North Ga) while coon hunting back in 2001.  When I tried to open the bottle it disintegrated in my hands but the typed letter was still legible.   I mailed a letter back to the boy at the school as per instructions but never heard anything back.  *


----------



## BassWorm

Found a police car on our property in Jones County in the bushes one morning. Thought it was one of our guys that is LE doing something there. About 30 minutes later it looked like "Smoky and the Bandit". State Patrol, several counties, DNR, all coming over the hayfield next to our camp. And a helicopter was buzzing around everywhere. Turns out an officer was transporting some prisoners the night before and one escaped with the car and the officers weapon. They brought in dogs and were all around most of the day. Was going to spend the night down there and everyone else was going home but decided that with an armed fugative on the loose right there I would just go on home like everyone else. 
Turns out the guy stole a nearby truck and was recaptured in Atlanta the next day trying to sell the officers gun. 
Very, very interesting weekend.


----------



## wack em

I was hunting a box stand in Morgan Co. a couple of years ago when a GSP drove up to my stand right about prime time to tell me that a hit and run had taken place a mile or so down the road and the guy that escaped was believed to be armed and commin toward the farm i was hunting. He gave me his card and told me that i should be careful and call him if i saw the guy. I never saw him but found out the next day that he was arrested not far from there the next morning as he was hiding in the back of someones truck, to hitch a ride to town.


----------



## SKINNERZ71

A Guy I Know Found A Human Skeleton At Bf Grant Wma This Past Week. That Was Pretty Wild I Thought.


----------



## MCBUCK

SKINNERZ71 said:


> A Guy I Know Found A Human Skeleton At Bf Grant Wma This Past Week. That Was Pretty Wild I Thought.



My buddy who is hunting BF Grant this week called me last night and tol me about that !! That is wild.
A few years back, some boys hunting Coosawatee, found a skeleton going in therer too.  Thay found a crashed motorcycle close by, and had the guys wallett, and all.  Turns out the guy was from out of state, and had been missing for about two years.


----------



## JDARRACOTT

SKINNERZ71 said:


> A Guy I Know Found A Human Skeleton At Bf Grant Wma This Past Week. That Was Pretty Wild I Thought.



I was down there when they found it. I was in there hanging a stand on the far back side, and when I came out tho the gate DNR and Putnam county sheriff were crawling around every where. I first thought someone found a drugs then I over heard them say they found a skull. The guys who found it were camped at the same came ground as me. We had some good laughs about who it was and who they got there since it was n a big thicket.


----------



## joehughes1965

I found a brown glass Clorox jug with one ring handle on it.  I had to look up the markings on the bottom of the jug on the internet to find the glass manufacturer and determine the approximate time frame.  The jug appears to be from the 1950's.


----------



## letmeoutside

Last year I pulled into the place where I park my truck on my land to find a 1980s model Cutlass sitting there.  The window was busted out and the steering column was cracked so I called the SO.  They came out, and sure enough, it was stolen.

When I was a kid hunting in Morgan County, I had a cow come through the woods right by my stand.  My grandfather and I took it back to the farm next to our property, but they said it wasn't there's.  No markings, but they kept it 'cause we didn't have any way to take care of it.


----------



## dawg2

letmeoutside said:


> Last year I pulled into the place where I park my truck on my land to find a 1980s model Cutlass sitting there.  The window was busted out and the steering column was cracked so I called the SO.  They came out, and sure enough, it was stolen.
> 
> When I was a kid hunting in Morgan County, I had a cow come through the woods right by my stand.  My grandfather and I took it back to the farm next to our property, but they said it wasn't there's.  No markings, but they kept it 'cause we didn't have any way to take care of it.



A butcher can take care of it


----------



## 7mm mag 06

soem old and i mean old bottles, my best arrowhead on the day i killed my  first buck on one of our swamp roads, a box of  30-06 bullets i guess from the people that owned the land before us, a leatherman knife along with  a crankbait, old still


----------



## mauk trapper

Don't guess it's really all that weird but neat none the less. I was in my stand one morning before daylight and could here a deer in the privot out in front of me making a rub this went on for a while then things settled down. Later after sunrise the buck went to work again only this time I could see the privot moving with all the racket to go with it. This went on and off for at least an hour I kept thinking the deer would show himself anytime. Finally I decided to try and spook the deer out throwing everything I had in my pack into the privot (water bottle, candy bar, flashlight). The deer never came out. I then decided to get down and ease over and see if I could get a look at him. Well I found him allright he was a really nice sized 6 point that had managed to wedge his rack in the privot and became stuck. By the time I got in there he was on his side and exausted. At first I really wasn't sure what to do but I decided to try and cut him free. I cut the privot that had him caught and jumped back. The deer really didn't even try to do much so I gave him a little nudge and still nothing.I figured it would be best to leave him alone and maybe he would come around. I came back that evening only to find that the buck didn't make it. I guess nature can be cruel sometimes. By the way I got video of me cutting him loose.


----------



## Ozzie

It never ceases to amaze me where I find the remains of really old cars, in places where you wonder how the heck they ever drove them in there in the first place.  Probably the strangest one I have found was while hiking in California in a very remote wilderness area, was the remains of a Ford Model T in a bottom area surrounded by sheer cliff walls.  There was no way anybody could have driven it there, but there it was, almost like a helicoptor had lowered it in place.  I can almost imagine some teenage boy 70 years ago saying "Dad you ain't gonna believe this, but about the car..."

Here in Georgia on property I once hunted I found a '51 Chevy leaning against a tree, like somebody had tried to drive it up the tree resting on its back end with its front end in in the air.  On the approach to Amicola Falls there is an old early 50's model Chevy pick up balanced precariously on the hill side with a big tree growing through it's windshield...makes you wonder what the story is on that one.  It probably started with "hey hold my beer..."


----------



## Dub

bugman said:


> I once had a midget come walking down a logging road that ran through a clear cut one afternoon. Dressed head to toe in white. Except for bright green flip-flops. I still get cracked up over that one.





bugman said:


> Sorry if I offended any midgets....I should have said little person.   We found out later that his family had just moved to the area. We told his family that he had develped a very dangerous habit. We never saw him on the property again.





Thanks....I'm now wiping coffee off the front of my shirt.


----------



## urbaneruralite

I had an uncle that would get drunk every w/e, buy a car and eventually drive it way back in the woods to keep his wife from finding out about him being drunk and having spent all his money on another car. We usually found them up to the windshield in a creek or ditch while squirrel hunting.


----------



## eagle-eye

*Want to hear weird....*

Me and my girlfriend at the time went to our lease property in Taylor Co just before bow season of 98 to work on my stands. As we drove up we saw about 3 or 4 Mexicans on the pourch to the bunkhouse, turns out a half dozen of them had moved into and were living in our club bunkhouse.

The good part was they had run the rats and mice out for us.. most of them anyway.
__________________
It's more fun to hunt, if what you hunt is also hunting you.


----------



## baker7mm

hunting some private land in Jackson Co neer a chicken farm , and had an hispanic dude walk down into the woods from the farm  at 530am opening day gun season... well he dropped trou and dropped a deuce under my tree... I do not know much spanish but I let a little "o te' le essay "out and scared the rest of 'it' out of him it took him a minute to figure out where I was... couple weeks later immigration busted where the illegals that were living on the farm early in the AM and there were illegals running all through the woods, with cops right behind them. 
-lots of stills at Redlands WMA. a couple of old cars. And I also found a folding chair strapped to a tree there.
I now am stationed in Indiana and I hunt on my base, found a huge air vent in the middle of the woods. The same type of air vent that are on top of all the munitions bunkers on my base. but this one is 1/2 mile from any road, weird, kind of like on Lost... 
and last but not least 36 roofing nails in the tires of my jeep after we got close to some old boys 'Crops' in NW Florida. ( I am too nice, I returned all the tacks to the Farmer) nicely placed in his driveway, we were nice enough to let the cops know about the 'Crops' we even took them on the trail from his house to our lease.


----------



## eagle-eye

It's not weird but My cuz found a 2.4 oz gold nugget while elk hunting in Nevada..


----------



## biggin13

Cow skull is about all !!


----------



## Ludlow75

Was hiking up near Andrews, NC about 8 years ago. I was about 10 miles into the trail and decided to set up camp.  Woke up the next morning crawled out of my tent and all of the sudden I was ambushed by about 20 FBI and ATF with fully automatic weapons drawn.  They thougth I was Eric Rudolph (serial bomber).


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

found some cow bones,found some marijuana growing in early bow season i left it alone.weird thing that happened i shot a deer with a crossbow.i threw the bolt over by the tree i was in.the next evening i hunted the tree the bolt had alot dry blood on it.along comes a oppossum and starts licking the blood on the bolt then he starts walking off with it so i shoot him through the gut and sticks him to the ground and he pulls around around for about 5 minutes before i shot him again and sent him to the promiseland.i should have just let him take it.


----------



## General Lee

Found the local high school principal and one of the teachers one afternoon after school getting extra credit in anatomy a few years ago


----------



## browningboy

I have heard of people using tampons as sent wicks !!


----------



## Elmo

I found a nice non-typical on my family land. No signs of what he died of. Told my brother-n-law, he got the rack afew days later.


----------



## dawg2

browningboy said:


> I have heard of people using tampons as sent wicks !!



NEW ones.  They work good and you tie them to a branch.


----------



## Spotlite

Found an older 50 models truck that had been parked in the woods. Tree growing up through the front end. Hood and motor were gone but just thought it was weird to see a tree about 30" in diameter right right where the motor should sit.


----------



## whitworth

*Years ago I was sitting on the ground*

near a clearing. It was clear of tall trees, but the brush was anywhere from inches high to a foot. 
I hear this surrying on the ground and I finally see these quail headed rapidly past me on the ground. 
About a minute later, the red fox appears about 15 yards away.  He's moving right at me.  I moved and within ten feet or so, he breaks towards where the quail had headed.  

Talk about dumbfounded.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

Dutch said:


> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.


 
Sonds like a cheap way to hang some deer sent.


----------



## THREEJAYS

Found a wagon wheel rim on crk bank with a large tree grown thru it.Also found a beaver skull once,them critters have some big teeth.


----------



## Alan in GA

*old home sites,,,,*

I'm 56 and have explored many woods in many states being that Dad was in the Air Force [B-52 Nav before he retired in 1966]. I've lived in:
Louisiana [2x]
California [2x]
Florida [2x]
Georgia [.....now]
New York [upstate 25 miles from Canada]
Texas [Galviston I think]

I think I started exploring woods and swamps in Louisiana. We would find old slave shacks in the woods,,a shallow well nearby [always used to look down with flashlight] and the homes looked like the owners left without taking much, probably didn't have much.
I still remember a few old home places I've explored,,and one I WISHED I had explored. That one was a log home totally grown over. Found it in the Pumkinvine Creek area of Paulding/Bartow county line. We were on our brand new Honda 350 Scramblers , 1970 models. Rode out where we were always afraid to drive our cars. Saw a beautiful LOG home somewhere out there in North Paulding far from any travelable road. Might have been a jeep trail near it but definately 4wd area.
We had a deer club near Buckhead/Madison area. It had a 2 story double [both ends]fireplace old farm home that was supposed to be about 150 years old. I tried to sleep in it one night,,,no way!
Anyway, OLD HOME SIGHTS have always interested me. Wished I could click a 'history' button and hear what all had happened in each home. Of course we always talk about metal detecting near them, too.
Here's an old bridge somewhere near Hampton [I think] Ga we found while exploring a possible deer lease a few years ago.


----------



## hicktownboy

I was huntin Mcgraw Ford WMA in Ball Ground one morning... Walking out I went a different way I normally did.  I found an original maglite.  It had to be at least 20 years old.  I turned it on, it worked. 
I was huntin in Green County a few years back.  Walking through some real thick pines.  I conveniently tripped over a dead end sign.  It was bent and I asked a few people around there, it probably came from a tornado 20 plus years ago.


----------



## gabowman

Found a buffulo skull.
















OK....OK....so the neighbor is a buffulo farmer.


----------



## Racor

I once found a "sheep" skin hanging from a fence. It's bones scattered about and wierd symbols made from sticks hanging from branches all around the skin. I was about 14-15 at the time.

A couple of my brothers, a few friends and I went back a few days later and all of us thought what you're thinking. "Some wierd people in this world!" 

Other than that I shot my first deer out of the front seat of a 1930-40s vintage pickup! That old truck had a tree growing from the bed and with a bucket to sit on I could look right out over the dash! It made a great ground blind! (Hmmm now I think about it, is that legal?  )


----------



## Jorge

Not all that weird, but we found these hanging from a tree at the top of a gulch in Colorado in 2005. We left them but I asked the rancher if he knew anything about them and he knew nothing. I suppose they are some sort of a cow bell.  I have intended to go back up there and get them on subsequent years but can't find the gumption to scramble back up there.


----------



## jody7818

Alan in GA...you're braver than I am walking across that bridge.   

Found an old volkswagen bug in the woods and numerous homesites.  I've found 2 climber deer stands left on the trees with the stands grown to the tree.  On my first deer hunting experience, my dad and I found a hunting shack way back in the mountains.  (Bear hunters maybe??)  At the time, it was probably less than 5 years old.  The hunters built the shack out of small tree trunks (~ 3" diameter) and wrapped with clear plastic.  It was a neat find considering that was my first hunting experience.


----------



## Alan in GA

*he hee,,,,*

"Alan in GA...you're braver than I am walking across that bridge.""


actually I'm smarter than THAT~!
.
.
.
I'm holding the camera...

BIL is out 'on' the bridge.


----------



## jody7818

Alan in GA said:


> "Alan in GA...you're braver than I am walking across that bridge.""
> 
> 
> actually I'm smarter than THAT~!
> .
> .
> .
> I'm holding the camera...
> 
> BIL is out 'on' the bridge.



LOL...funny


----------



## crow

An antique tea kettle for a woodstove, found in the middle of a 40,000 acre Delta National Forest  section while scouting for ducks in MS.  I researched and there had been no permanent settlements in that area for over 100 years.  No old homeplaces within 10 miles.  I've always wondered how it got there...maybe an old hunting camp or something.  I still have it.

crow


----------



## BuckinFish

I had lost my muzzleloader bullet from my one and only mounted buck back in the '05 season while lugging the cape around in a trashcan.  I looked all over for it thinking it was in my pants pocket. 
A year later i had forgot about it and was messing with my dads metal detector and found the bullet on the edge of our camp, which now is on my desk. (Just thought it was weird i had found it again)


----------



## honda450

Well maybe not the weirdest but the coolest I found 2 Indian stone arrowheads.


----------



## dawg2

I forgot about this one.  My wife and were just married on our honeymoon and in Asheville in 1991.  We drove on the Blue ridge parkway and it was cold and starting to snow.  We did not pass any cars (they shut the road down after we had gone through and we did not know it) and we pulled into a "hiking area."  

There was one car in the parking lot and a lot of blood on the ground.  The hood was warm, so  I thought maybe someone was hurt.  We walked down the trail about 50 yards or so and there was still alot of blood. Yes, I had a Pistol. The trail was through thick Rhododendrons and curved back and forth so you really could not see ahead.  The blood trail kept going.  I told my wife we were leaving as I was  getting a little antsy as to why someone bleeding that much would walk INTO the woods.

We got out of there but it took forever as the road was icing up.  When we got closer to Asheville I stopped and talked to a Ranger there at the roadblock and told him about it and gave him the license number.  They said they would check it out after the storm, the road was now closed and impassable.  I told Him I was glad it was not me up there bleeding in the woods.  and left.  Never heard anything else, but have wondered about for 16 years.


----------



## BuckinFish

This was the most interesting thread to me, hopefully it will start back up (BUMP)


----------



## FX Jenkins

Woody52 said:


> I found an electric chainsaw in the woods.  On the way out, I saw a guy who was loking at me as if to say: "forget your cord?"



that is funny.....


----------



## runtodaylite

While hunting Fort Stewart in the early '90s, I looked down from my tree and saw a fresh scrape on the ground with something green in it.  I kept looking and looking trying to figure it out.  When I got down I walked over and picked it up and it was a plastic green whistle(like one you would get in a Cracker Jack box.)   Wierd????


----------



## patchestc

found a dead cow with a calf's nose and hooves sticking out.

found a crossbow bolt sticking straight up in the ground, like someone had shot it up in the air.

several hand tools.

hawk flew over and dropped a small opossum with no head.


----------



## nhancedsvt

i was exploring some land behind my old house and found fishing lures and pieces of a boat in the woods. keep in mind that my house was probably 20 miles from the nearest body of water. come to find out, right behind our property there used to be a lake and it had dried up about 60 years ago.
also at another house i was wlking through some adjacent property and came up on an old 2 story house that i later found out was a confederate hospital. that was pretty neat!


----------



## BamaBart

*Lost rifle*

I shot a 8 point as it was chasing a doe across a old logging road. It crossed and got in some brush but I still had a good shot so I dropped him at about 40 yards. I was looking for the doe because we can take a buck and doe in the same day in some parts of Alabama. Well while I was trying to see where the doe had went the buck stood up and started dragging himself into a thickit. I took two more shots at him before he got out of sight. When I was trailing him in the thicket I decided to prop my Browning A-Bolt againesed a tree. Well after about two hours of looking for the buck with no luck I then had to try to find my rifle that was somewhere in a 5 acre thicket. It took a few hours but I at least got my rifle back. I know I was  a dummy.


----------



## BigBushClub

not a pony, not a bear, lets just say... Larger member of the feline variety



switchback said:


> I saw a black pony walking through the woods one day when i was a boy,scared the heck out of me, CAUSE i was sitting on the ground with a 20 gauge shotgun  i thought it was a BEAR!


----------



## Superdutch

I was deer hunting in northern Wisconsin and saw a full grown albino doe.  Two weeks later my brother saw a albino 6 point buck.  It is very strange to see a completely white deer walking through the woods.


----------



## SELFBOW

Arrow3 said:


> Ive found old liquor stills...Marijuanna plants....Porn magazines....Womens underware....etc....



He's not talkin bout what u put out there.....


----------



## Daedalus357

Ive seen several first one was a big praying mantis, eating mouse. 

axe head so old the tree it was in had grown around it :

 and  a .50bmg round that was empty but still had the bullet in it.


----------



## Seth carter

a deer


----------



## HunterK

My son and I found a come-a-long strapped to the bottom of a tree in the middle of nowhere, looked like it had been there for many years, the tree had grown around most of it.


----------



## letsgohuntin

we saw a very old tractor back in the woods on the Chicasawhatchee WMA last week. It was one of those old models with the seat extended back over the tires. I guess it broke down while they were logging the area and they just left it there.


----------



## 027181

i was to little to remember but my dad always tells me about the time we were at a field trial chasing dogs and came up on a huge, huge, huge feild of marijuana


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

gread thread thought i might start it up again


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

I found about 40' of galvanized chain rapped aorund three pine trees to make a triangle shape.It was about 20' off the ground I have no idea how it got there or why it would have been put up in the trees like it was.


----------



## TAG

Saw a old black man (about 70yrs old) walking through the woods in Wilkes county with a large bag over his shoulder. Followed his trail to a active still. I was new to the club, when I mentioned it to the other members they all knew about it and said the still had been there for years.


----------



## mikee

*you aint gonna believe this*

Well this aint in the woods but this did happen.  Back when I was young and enjoyed drinking.  Some friends of mine would go to Shakey's Pizza Parlor on Memorial Drive in Decatur.  We consumed some adult beverages that night(12 pitchers)the manager Lenny was closing up and said when he was finished cleaning up we would have to leave.  So we had a non-drinking member to drive us home.  We pilled into the car and drove around back to leave.  There was this odd animal.  One of them said "Look at that do"  well I closed one eye and said thats no dog thats a Llama! He was eating the bushes.  We knocked on the door and told Lenny to car the animal control,  while we exited stage right.  Turns out Dekalb College had a circus across the street and it decided to eat out.


----------



## lonesome dove

In the mid 80's I was trout fishing at Wildcat Creek and found a complete skeleton of a small deer on a rock. It may not be that unusual, but it was laying there perfectly (nothing but bone) on a rock that was 30 foot down a cliff. The rock just stuck out like a shelf.


----------



## Cromag

lonesome dove said:


> In the mid 80's I was trout fishing at Wildcat Creek and found a complete skeleton of a small deer on a rock. It may not be that unusual, but it was laying there perfectly (nothing but bone) on a rock that was 30 foot down a cliff. The rock just stuck out like a shelf.



That is way cool dove, musta been a young'n fell down there and died on impact?  Birds and bugs took care of the rest I suppose.


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

Once saw a creek FULL of deer bones on private property that had been private since 1935....not a club either


----------



## Shook

*tray*

found a dead bear on tray mtn. though it had been shot but a limb had broke in a oak tree with it on it, it had hit a sharp rock that stuck up about 2 ft. had busted it open in its chest


----------



## oldman 45

You know this is part of the wonderful world we hunt in, so may lost treasures lay on the forrest floor, and many wierd freakish things that are produced by nature, we get to enjoy all of these great opportunities and hunt at the same time.


----------



## Mitchell1789

Last year, my sister found a stainless S&W .44 in a creek that ran through a NICE neighborhood in buford. The action was froze up but she called it in and it was indeed reported stolen from a shop a few months before...


----------



## Son

*What's the weirdest thing found?*

I found an ol Spanish lamp, and it was still burning. Now, if ya'll will start telling the whole truth in your stories, I'll blow that lamp out.

I ran across an Indian in the woods once. How many of ya ever done that?
It was in Collier Co. Fl, back in the 1950's and he was a Seminole. He was hunting Eat-cho, the same as I. Spelling isn't correct, but that's how they pronounce DEER.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I found a boot knife in it's sheath on our hunting property last year.  The area has lots of briars, so I figure that one of the briars had pulled the clip off the previous owner's boot.

I found an old "corn knife" one time.  It looked like a meat cleaver, but my grandfather said that farmers used them to cut down corn stalks.

I've found several unfired rounds of ammo that had fallen out of someone's pocket.

I found a cell phone and case that a fellow rabbit hunter had lost about 2 weeks earlier.  We had been all over the property, and he didn't have a clue where he lost it, but I just happened to look down and see it in a thicket.  It had rained since then, so the phone was ruined, but he got his case back.

I've found lots of old vehicles that had to have been parked there 30+ years earlier and a few old moonshine stills.  I even found a patch of pot plants growing on the backside of my grandfather's place in Habersham County about 15 years ago.  I didn't know what it was at the time.  I saw pictures later on and realized what I'd seen.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*Had a button buck walk right up beside me*

And then he wanted to lay down right by my side while I was sitting on the ground.


----------



## Rays123

found this out in kansas


----------



## Arrowhead95

Not in the woods but, I was taking a friend of mine bass fishing on Lake Okeechobee once. While driving there at o dark thirty we are approaching an overpass to the Florida Turnpike. I'm about 30 yards away from the overpass and a girl comes running towards my truck out of the darkness and she is buck naked. NoI'm going about 40mph and hauling a boat so there ain't no stopping real quick. She crossed the road and was heading for the toll booth last I saw her. I'm sure she wasn't out jogging for her health.

Another time I was heading out to my hunt club just west of Chapel Hill, NC. I was on I-40 heading west. Again O dark thirty. There in the hammer lane was a 8ft wooden step ladder. I pull over and back up and throw it in the truck. It was brand new. Still had labels and straps wrapped around it. Still have it.

Was hunting my club up in NC one time. I had a stand that was about 10' past the fence that borders I-40. It was just getting daylight. The prime time to see deer move and a Highway patrol officer pulled over a car directly behind me. Lights flashing. Not sure what the problem was but ther were there for 40 minutes. Never saw a deer that morning...... Course the HP guy didn't see me sitting in a tree with a gun either.

In the woods I've found old bottles and arrowheads.


Oh yeah. I know you guys don't have them in GA. But we do in FL.


----------



## swamphawg

I found a bottle with an "S.O.S" message in it. It was covered in Vaseline or butter. I found it along the bank on the Savannah River when I was about eight years old. Also just this past year, I found an old milk jug in the Savannah River swamp that was dated 1842. No crack or chip or nothing in it. Had the name of an old dairy that used to be in a Augusta years ago that was where the Procter and Gamble plant is for any of you who know the area. The milk was still pretty good.


----------



## jeepinitreal

Paymaster said:


> Came across a crashed airplane on Rich Mountain WMA back in the 70's. It had been there a while and the locals all knew it was there but it was sort of freaky to find. The sheriff said a plane had be missing over the area for several days and one morning he was at his kitchen sink and looked out and saw the sun glinting off someting on the mountain. He went to investigate and found the crash site. They removed the bodies and left the plane there. Several years later I came across it. When I came out I asked the sheriff about it and he told me the story.



ya know i found a little sesna 150 in the woods in cherokee county as a boy!! i guess it is commen practice to just leave em where they lie . took a couple small parts , i still got em somewhere


----------



## BirdNut

confederate_jay said:


> getting ready to hang my climber one day i hear something walking in the leaves and i see an old black man going thru the woods totin' a shotgun.  No  orange vest and on our club's lease.  I whistled at him but he didn't hear me... So i put down my climber and picked up my gun to go a try to find out what he was doing in there. By the time i got to him, he was sqatted down with his back to the big live oak raining acorns that i was planning to watch.   He said he was squirrel hunting, his family used to own the land and that he had  hunted it all his life.  I told him that we had it leased and that it wasn't safe  to be walking around with no vest during gun season. The whole time i 'm talking to him  i notice he has really bad bo, and i'm thinking, " great, this  stinky guy has been spreading his scent all over these woods i'm wanting to hunt this afternoon".
> 
> He was wearing a big oversized down jacket that draped down around his legs while he was kneeling against that tree . That is why when i walked up on him i didn't realize  that he was bucked down taking a crap.



lol


----------



## catchandeat

what are stills?


----------



## Mac

catchandeat said:


> what are stills?



used to make
Georgia's finest  "Moonshine"  corn liquor


----------



## 1776Flintlock

I have ghosts  


(Click on photo and watch carefully!)


----------



## 7mm mag 06

thats crazy!!


----------



## fullerusmc

i didnt see anything. where do i look


----------



## 1776Flintlock

7mm mag 06 said:


> thats crazy!!


Something, ain't it? And right in front of my ladder stand!


----------



## E_Catron

one night ma and a friend of mine decided to go cat fishing the nearest place to go that we did not need permission was the ocmulgee river (spring street in macon.. yea i know terrible spot!!)anyway. we parked and decided we would fish from a small sand bar thats just a few feet from the bank off to the side of the boat ramp. as we walked down the boat ramp we noticed a lot of paper lying on the ground as we got closer we could see a lot of blood on the paved boat ramp and on the paper was a lot of writing that seemed like some devil worship crap.. we decided to stay and fish but not without going back to the truck to get the .40 first!!!

and i found a bear track on my land while scouting. when i first saw it i could not identify it as any track i knew walked my land. dogs, bob cats, cows, deer, etc. will i started talking to a friend of mine who is more educated on track than my self (it dont take much) i described the track to him and he suggested bear! i told him he was crazy!! then he told me that they had seen brown bear at his hunting club that is not too far from my land soooo long story short i saw a bear track!


----------



## E_Catron

fullerusmc said:


> i didnt see anything. where do i look



the only thing i saw was a white "something" move mid screen from right to left in the first 20 seconds. after that all i saw was a bunch of shadows.


----------



## E_Catron

Skinin&Grinin said:


> I found about 40' of galvanized chain rapped aorund three pine trees to make a triangle shape.It was about 20' off the ground I have no idea how it got there or why it would have been put up in the trees like it was.



could the chain have been put around the trees when they were smaller? still dont have a clue as to why you would put chain around the trees but could someone have used it to support a blind?


----------



## deerslaya1129

Saw a peacock walking through the woods in Southern Michigan.

My dad claims he saw a Panther near Clarks Hill Lake, in Lincoln County.


----------



## vtdawg09

you don't even want to know...


----------



## horsecreek

Walking down the road and came up on a track, looked like a GIANT TURKEY!! It was blowing my mind. I kept walking and seeing the tracks, turned the corner and an EMU was running away!!! Found out later that day,up the road from the club the guy had a few of them and one had gotten out. 
I though I had a world record turkey wondering the woods when I came up on those tracks...


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

May not be weird, just kinda cool...
This past season I was in my stand and I got a little restless.
I got down and was following a deer trail, about 70 yards down the trail I look up and see an old wooden stand nailed in the tree.
It was all rotted up and stuff. At the base of the tree someone had carved their name into it.
It said: JFD Feb. 20 1855.
I thought it was pretty cool, I kept walking and about 10 steps later, I busted the 10 point I had been after the whole season.
I guess that guy knew it was a good spot.
Y'all know where my stand is going to next year...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

In the middle of Pine Log WMA, I found a picture of a wedding from 1970(the date was in the corner). It was a solider and a young lady.  I figure it fell out of a pocket or something.


----------



## Jarred

Hey 1776Flintlock is there a creek by your stand or lake.


----------



## slawdawg69

while dog hunting about two years ago we were waiting on a couple dogs or something and we saw a blimp fly over our club in clinch county !!!! pretty sure we didn't make espn !!!!


----------



## jaymax00

A lone grave site in the middle of no where, with a tombstone. I was alittle nervous climbing that tree that morning.


----------



## BuckinFish

Thought of this the other day while me and the lady went to a cabin in blue ridge. Back in '94 my brother, friends and I skipped school and decided to take a road trip up 575/515.  We stopped at that Zell Miller scenic view and walked down a trail in the woods and found very small underwear and an empty can of petroleum jelly...we got the heck out of there!!


----------



## KMAS626

Well its not really wierd but just this past deer season, i was making my way to my stand for an afternoon hunt and there were two box turtles doing the dirty right in front of the steps to my stand. I have also found a machette stuck in a tree when i was little. I pulled it out and i am still using it today!


----------



## DeerHunter06

my dad found a dead woman in a lake while he was fishing at raebonlakes it was a long time ago


----------



## bcleveland

Walked up on a fox sound asleep on a clear cut on my way to the stand one afternoon.Stood there and watched him for a minute and he woke up yawned looked around and saw me and then turned inside out when he realized what I was. I was laughing to hard to shoot at him. That was 15 years ago and I dont know if he's quit runnin yet.


----------



## Timberman

I found a balloon while turkey hunting in Wilkes County that had a note taped on it that said if found please call this number. I did and it was from an elementary school class in McComb, Mississippi. They were studying weather and jet streams and such and had let balloons go and were plotting on a map where they travelled to.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86

I found a Skull.


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

Human, deer?


----------



## windermike

Dutch said:


> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.
> 
> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



This is too funny. I know a guy a work that hunts the Oconne national forest. He save his wifes T-pons and takes them hunting with him. He said it really brings in the big bucks. I thought it was sort of nasty.


----------



## bushpig1998

Ran across 2 leopard while hunting porcupine in a potato crop one night. Only had the BRNO .22 with us - and not nearly enough space in a single cab Toyota for all 5 of us. We got out of there pretty quick. One of the neighbors got them with his R1 if I'm not mistaken. We knew they were around....lost a few calves and 2 rottweilers to them between us and deaf Flippie next door.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75

windermike said:


> This is too funny. I know a guy a work that hunts the Oconne national forest. He save his wifes T-pons and takes them hunting with him. He said it really brings in the big bucks. I thought it was sort of nasty.



Ever tried it?  It works.  And tampons are a cheap coverscent wicj too.


----------



## troutman34

I was hunting a club in Putnam County.  These guys had been in the club for over 20 years.  They talked about a stand by the "cemetery" that no one hunted anymore.  My curiosity got the best of me and I hunted there one morning.  Behind the stand you could see some head stones that were OLD.  When I got down to check them out I started to remove the leaves from around the site.  The headstones were in a circle.  When I uncovered some leaves in the middle I felt something very hard.  I had to dig out a couple inches of dirt and found a tomb with a General from the War of 1812.  Pretty cool find.


----------



## weakie

last year i was hunting in a patch of woods surrounded by a development and I came across a small cemetary. It was from the early 1800's. Weird thind was that someone had dug up one of the graves. It had a big hole but the rest were untouched. There was about 20 headstones. There is no trail to it and it's in the middle of the woods. Then there is a hill adjacent to this plot and there are mounds of rocks stacked up. I'm guessing maybe 20 or so mounds. They are rocks about the size of a softball and smaller then a basketball and they are just piled up as if they were covering something, no design or any pattern. I cant figure out what they are for. I did a google search and still cant get a clear idea what they are. They are maybe 4-6 ft long by 3-4 ft wide and just kind of "mound" up from the ground. This spot is in the middle of the woods with nothing around it. I'm wondering if it used to be a plantation and the mounds are the slaves? Anyone have any thoughts as to what it may be?


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

ttt.....


----------



## Capt Gary

A new TV.

On my property in VA. A new TV all wrapped up in plastic.
Guess someone stole it and decided to hide it for awhile.
Turned it in to sheriff dept., they kept it for awhile and never had a report. I got it back. Worked great.


----------



## shortround1

i once found a softball sized package in duct tape, inside was about 200 pieces of crack. when i was young i was hunting by my self on our family farm and took off to the backside of the land. i walked right in on a working moonshine still!


----------



## holler tree

deerslaya1129 said:


> Saw a peacock walking through the woods in Southern Michigan.
> 
> My dad claims he saw a Panther near Clarks Hill Lake, in Lincoln County.



the panther one is prob true.


----------



## holler tree

heres a couple of mine. found a hanna montana ballon picked it up to throw it away when I came out of the woods and ended up with a song coming on and ringing through the woods. I had to tear it apart to get it to turn off. the other one is not mine but a friend and myself were squirrell hunting one day and he found a old pump winchester 22 proped up against a tree. it had been there a long time.


----------



## Twitcher

When I was young I found a big Bowie type knife sticking up in a tree.  Still have it somewhere.  Last fall I found a neighbor's cell phone in one of the fields.  I called him and told him I would come by and give it to him.


----------



## nwgahunter

I found an arrow stuck about 15 feet up in a tree and it had definately been there for a while. I also found a cell phone in the middle of nowhere. Squirrels had chewed on the battery.


----------



## Outdooralm

Once I found a folding chair with gloves, hand warmers, and a empty box of 12 gauge turkey shot. I found a knife, a big carabiner, a bike, and a arrow stuck way up in a tree, O and we found a teddy bear and a barbie doll all shot up . And one time we went to national forest and on the dirt road it said "caution military maneuvers in progress" this was spray painted to a piece of ply wood which was nailed to a tree. They were on the entrants to the road and the exit. We hunted anyway  never saw anything, they were up all deer season. Anybody know what that was about?


----------



## shortround1

i walked into a 5 acre pot plantation, inside a 5 year old clearcut. about the the time i dialed 911, a helacopter came over and arrested 4 of us.it wuz simple that the neighbor had done the planting and watering. each plant was planted  between the planted pines.the gov. took out 2 dump trucks full of plants. i would have loved to  followed them to the burning pile, i guess that was for gooberment officials only.


----------



## olchevy

an Emu in my woods, At first it was laying down and I was like what is that, then it stood up and looked at me and ran off, I was just in shock, I was like, an emu?Here!?!?
Turned out it was some guys a mile or so down the road pet.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Not hunting, technically;*

I was camping with some friends at Graveyard Fields in NC when I noticed something obviously man-made sitting on a rock off to the side of a pretty heavily used trail.  When I got closer, I saw it was a UGA name-tag, when I picked it up I realized it belonged to my former roommate freshman and sophomore years in Lipscomb Hall!  

I called him when I got home and asked how his trip to Graveyard Fields had been, he was shocked I knew he had been there (I rarely talked to him in those days, two years in a 10x12 dorm room will do that to ya).  Turns out he worked for the University while he was getting his doctorate and had lost it the week before while camping with some students!

Not as crazy as some of these stories, but definitely "Twilight Zoney"!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.[/QUOTE]

I HAVE HEARD OF PEOPLE DOING THIS THEY SAY IT CAN DRAW IN BUCKS I DONT KNOW BUT YOU WANT FIND ONE IN MY POCKET


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

Years ago me and a freind went deer huntin on his grandfathers lease they had box stands and there was a familly of mexicans living in one of them


----------



## MustangMAtt30

I found old Wendigo......


----------



## shaun2733

When I was a boy and hunting with my dad a hot airballon quietly glided into the top of the tree we were in, came from behind us... then the guy pulled the heat thingy and we both about jumped out of the tree!


----------



## GusGus

All I ever see when Im hunting is dogs. But I do have a pretty cool fishing experience. I was fishing a seasonal trout stream down the road from the house. I was under the bridge fishing a swift moving spot. I heard something splashing so I looked over and saw a circle of rocks. I figured a fish had gotten stuck in the water inside those rocks and I was just going to pick it up. Well when I got over to it, it was a cottonmouth with a fish in its mouth. So I was just admiring the whole deal because I hadnt seen anything like that before. All of a sudden a coyote or mangy dog one, came out of nowhere picked up snake, fish, and all and ran off. It was pretty cool, but I have to admit it did shake me up for a minute.


----------



## Buck Nasty

I found my friend who  decided to committ suicide in Morgan County back in the early 90's.  It was not a good time for our hunting club. Pretty much ruined the atmosphere of the camp that weekend....nobody could rejoin the club after that.  Its crazy how word of mouth gets out so fast on a Friday night in Morgan County...there was a line of cars driving by to check out the blue lights on a back road!!!  

Actually it was a very long day since he actually shot himself late in the morning and we did not find him until that night....LONG STORY!!!!!!


I never got to thank the Morgan County's Sherriff's Department and their handling of the whole situation...it was a very long night and they treated us with much respect and sympathy and did their jobs like true professionals.  They had to investigate it as a potential accidential shooting and homocide until they were sure of what happend.  Questioned everyone in the camp, confiscated every gun, and re-asked questions......but after about 3 hours on the scene they gave us back the guns...but none of us hunted the next day.


----------



## spring

I was on a very strenuous elk hunt in 1991 and we had been humping in the steep Colorado mountains almost all day, We finally made it to the top of one mountain and were truly exhausted.  I looked over in the mountain stream up in this desolate spot and was stunned when I saw 5 beers in the cold clear water. We felt like we were in a television commercial! The beers were wonderful and we figured they had been left there from the previous season. We did save one for the guys in camp just so they'd believe our crazy story.


----------



## ruger man

i was in pa deer hunting and found mossberg 835 12 guage in the middle of the woods  i picked it up and was still loaded with 4 shells  2 days latter i read the newspaper and found out that a robbery took place and they were looking for the owners gun that was takin it just happened to be a mossberg 835 12 guage so i turned it over to the cops who then accused me of the robbery and attempted murder so i spent 2 nights in jail till they released me and cleared me of eveything


----------



## fulldraw74

ruger man said:


> i was in pa deer hunting and found mossberg 835 12 guage in the middle of the woods  i picked it up and was still loaded with 4 shells  2 days latter i read the newspaper and found out that a robbery took place and they were looking for the owners gun that was takin it just happened to be a mossberg 835 12 guage so i turned it over to the cops who then accused me of the robbery and attempted murder so i spent 2 nights in jail till they released me and cleared me of eveything





awsome reward for a good deed huh?


----------



## ghoterman

*Found a ball*

I was 500 yards from the nearest road and found a baseball that looked to be brand new.


----------



## slip

ruger man said:


> i was in pa deer hunting and found mossberg 835 12 guage in the middle of the woods  i picked it up and was still loaded with 4 shells  2 days latter i read the newspaper and found out that a robbery took place and they were looking for the owners gun that was takin it just happened to be a mossberg 835 12 guage so i turned it over to the cops who then accused me of the robbery and attempted murder so i spent 2 nights in jail till they released me and cleared me of eveything



wow, way to say "thank you for being a honest person"
huh?


----------



## gobblingghost

The weirdest thing i have heard about a buddy of mine and his brother in law was fishing a local river and saw a floating cooler tied to a tree. The brother in law wanted to go get the cooler but my buddy knew not to touch it. He told him its none of our business and these folks around here don't mind hurting someone messing with their stuff. So they left it and floated back down to their truck. When they got back land there was a 12 ga double barrel with a note stuck in the barrel "Thanks for minding your own business"


----------



## jason bales

i found a glow in the dark mug that said margarita and had a haloween theme about it right under my stand, leaves alot of questions


----------



## WCK85

ruger man said:


> i was in pa deer hunting and found mossberg 835 12 guage in the middle of the woods  i picked it up and was still loaded with 4 shells  2 days latter i read the newspaper and found out that a robbery took place and they were looking for the owners gun that was takin it just happened to be a mossberg 835 12 guage so i turned it over to the cops who then accused me of the robbery and attempted murder so i spent 2 nights in jail till they released me and cleared me of eveything



You should have sued somebody for that one.


----------



## trophy-1

i found a blue tarp tied up with a tent under it had can food- clothes -a bible -and girly magazines.in it on my deer lease.musthave been a mexican hide out or some thing


----------



## trophy-1

but didnt see a green tshirt tho


----------



## letsgohuntin

WCK85 said:


> You should have sued somebody for that one.



yep, two days to clear you is a bit long IMO...


----------



## letsgohuntin

gobblingghost said:


> The weirdest thing i have heard about a buddy of mine and his brother in law was fishing a local river and saw a floating cooler tied to a tree. The brother in law wanted to go get the cooler but my buddy knew not to touch it. He told him its none of our business and these folks around here don't mind hurting someone messing with their stuff. So they left it and floated back down to their truck. When they got back land there was a 12 ga double barrel with a note stuck in the barrel "Thanks for minding your own business"



so any guesses to what was up with this?


----------



## 8pointduck

Did you keep the shotgun?


----------



## BirdNut

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found a cemetery that I thought was first a slave cemetery in Oconee National Forest.  It has one very elaborate grave and lots of smaller graves.  Some marked with both head and foot stones.  Most not even marked.  I can’t remember the letters carved in the markers.  Went their once to show it to some one right after the NFS burned the area over.  When they did this you could tell by the depressions in the ground that the cemetery covered the whole ridge with hundreds of graves.
> 
> The next year the AJC ran an article on the cemetery saying it was from the revolutionary war.  A spot where our soldiers had wintered over.




Is it this one?  The markers, of which there are 4 around the larger crypt all say R.S.  which is rather strange to all be marked the same, unless of course the R.S stands for Revolutionary Soldier(s).


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

ttt


----------



## birddog316

[/QUOTE]
I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.[/QUOTE]


I imagine this might have been someone's lazy idea of baiting bear...when those things gets few days to a week old and ripe they smell just like rotted dead fish and the added smell of blood...don't know a bear that wouldn't turn its nose up at rotten dead anything smell


----------



## letsgohuntin

today swampstalker and I were scouting some land. we found an old lock-on stand with an insulated lunch bag sitting on it.... opened it up and it had 3 un-opened Bud Lites in there!


----------



## AnchAk1961

*It found me...*

This one is a little long...

About 7 years ago I was hunting on a friend's family farm located in Georgia's Randolph/Terrell County line. This 2000 acre property has huge fields and many tractor roads.  It is not a gated property.  It is a working peanut farm.  A county paved road cuts through the middle of the property.  This paved road is very, very lightly traveled.  You see more tractors and farm equipment than cars and trucks on this road.

I was hunting close to a small pond that was circled by huge oaks trees.  I was set up in a climbing stand about 200 yards from the county paved road.  A dirt (red clay) tractor road turns off of the county road and was visible from my stand and only about 100 yards the my right.  We had recently spotted a big buck in this area.  I was hoping to again see Ol' Mossy horns  in the oaks that evening.    

An hour and a half before dark an older white Oldsmobile 4 door sedan turns off the county road onto the dirt road.   Now the Olds is on my friend's property.  I just watched the car slowly move down the dirt road.  The car moves out of sight and I started scanning the woods again.  Then the car re-appears and stops at the edge of the oaks.  Four black teens get out of the car.  I thought, oh great, I get to watch these four guys drink beer, listen to music and do whatever else on the side of the road!  It was obvious that my hunt was about to end just about prime hunting time. 

So here is the surprise!  All four of these guys go to the rear of the car and start nervously looking around to see if anyone is watching.  Oh no, are they going to dump a body or something?  Crap, I don't need this!  Then they open the trunk and each pulls out a handgun!  Oh crap!! what is up with this?!?!  They lock and load and line up shoulder to shoulder. 

I am now thinking defensively, I go ahead and get them in my scope!  The rifles safety was on, of course.  I absolutely hated to do that, as we all know you don't point a gun at anything you do not intend to shoot!!!  Made me sick to my stomach but you have to realize that I am now feeling very threatend.  If you are sane, you go into a defensive mode.   

I am relieved when I realize that they are not hunting me!!  My rifle goes down and the binoculars go up. But good grief, they are about to mow down some small trees and old tin cans on the side of the dirt road.   They each very quickly unloaded a clip or two and then all 4 quickly jumped back into the Olds with guns in hand and race away back onto the county paved road and they are gone!  Wheew!  

Fortunately I was 25 feet in a tree and not directly in their line of fire but I was still in a potential crisis.  I was too close and just a few degrees off of their line of fire.  As you can imagine it was not a line of fire that was managed by experienced shooters.  I did worry about the bullets bouncing around and they did.  These guys cut loose over 100 rounds.  I later counted the 9mm shell casings left on the ground.  It was a minute or two of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  

Yes, I briefly thought about squeezing off a round to scare them away.  But I did not want them to feel like they needed to shoot directly at me for any reason!  Who knows what the sound of the .300 Win Mag would have done to them?  Maybe scared the crap out of them?  Or maybe put them in a defensive mode?  I just could not risk a huge legal issue with 4 black teens in a rural Georgia County.  Maybe they were the sheriff's nephews?  Who know?  I let it go and was only a witness to the event.  I could not get the tag number and thankfully I never saw that car again.  You can believe me when I say that I kept a sharp eye out for that car until my friend's family sold the property 4 years ago.   

So, I "found" the "Boyz in the hood" while hunting in a rural south Georgia county!  Just weird!  Maybe a bunch of locals teens practicing for their spring break trip to ATL??  

It was just a blessing that nothing tragic came out of that experience!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Found a girl that had been killed and left there . This was in the early 80's in Douglas county. they caught the boyfriend and i think they gave him the power chair a couple years back. As a sportsman or gal's that is something you never forget and i pray that none of you ever come across anything like it in your life's.


----------



## shortround1

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> I found a Skull.


i wuz going to make a quip trip to our lease and had a neighbor pulled off the side of the road. thought he may have hit a deer, we looked in front of hiz truck and saw little luby geter laying dead on the side of the road. one of the missing and murdered children during the wayne williams era.i didn't hunt that day.


----------



## olhippie

...I've found a bear skull,the band from a musket or carbine, mini-balls, spent cartridge cases by the score, several spent bullets, lots of bones of course, the ubiquitous underwear (men and women's), a Tec Nine sub-machine gun with a broken firing pin ($12 dollar part fixed it), a grave stone of a REVOLUTIONARY war captain (in Allatoona WMA!), a broken millstone from an 1840's pioneer grist mill in Roger's creek(adjacent Allatoona WMA), and more...


----------



## Rays123

back when i was still in high school me and a buddy were taking a short cut to his uncles house and we walked up on his uncle and cousins 500 gallon shine still, needless to say i became a regular customer


----------



## biker13

Found 2 12 oz Buds on a stump in Butts County one time.Left 'em the cans.


----------



## redneckcamo

found where someone left an old wood heater out in the woods and there was nothin left but the cast iron door and a huge pile of rust......  the door is here at the house leanin up aginst a tree ;]

and the other time me and a buddy of mine found some stuff while turkey huntin .....cant really tell that story on woodys tho  we wigged out tho cause we new who's stuff it was cause of who's house was rite thru the woods ...


----------



## MCW1984

a dodge 3500 still smoldering in the middle of a cutover turned out to have been repored stolen.also heard several shots coming from towards my truck one morning and came out to find that the spare shells that i had been to lazy to put back in the truck and left laying on the hood had all been shot and were lined up across the bed rail.needless to say im no longer a member of this club!


----------



## zzweims

Not so weird, but funny at the time.  My husband was walking back from deer hunting one evening when he sees a car parked way back in the woods with two teenagers in the back seat go at it hot and heavy.  He recognized the car as belonging to a friend of his, and the girl in the back was his daughter!  He scared the snot out of those kids when he wrapped on the window and said, "Boy, get out!  Krystal, get home before I call your Daddy!"  She drove off and that poor little boy ran as fast as he could with his pants around his ankles!  We got a good laugh out of it, and he never did tell his friend.


----------



## trophy-1

came across a guy with no legssitting at a tree when i was scouting one day it was very cold i walked by he never moved or spoke.


----------



## devil-dog

found a dead doe, which had been birthing a yearling. 
she and the yearling were both dead. 
first time I've ever seen anything like that..........


----------



## nwgahunter

*I had something similiar*



trophy-1 said:


> came across a guy with no legssitting at a tree when i was scouting one day it was very cold i walked by he never moved or spoke.



I got drawn for a hunt in Chattanooga at the Volunteer Army Ammunition Plant years ago and it rained off and on the entire weekend. TWRA had a trailer they pulled around and picked you up. I was in the trailer when they stopped and a guy with no legs came scooting along and then pulled himself on the back of the trailer. He looked at everyone as serious as could be and said "This rain really chaps my butt." Everyone in the trailer started looking around at each other and then started laughing so hard we probably ran every deer off of that place. Everytime I think about it I laugh out loud.


----------



## Wild Turkey

2 dead mexicans-shot to death in douglas co.


----------



## benellisbe

deerslaya1129 said:


> Saw a peacock walking through the woods in Southern Michigan.
> 
> My dad claims he saw a Panther near Clarks Hill Lake, in Lincoln County.



I used to hunt in a club up there that borderd clarks hill and corps property.  One of the members swore he had seen one.  I never saw any tracks or anything that would lead me to believe it... but he was convinced he had...


----------



## buckslayjay

just last week i was hanging a stand and found a dead cyote with a whole squirrel hanging out of his mouth, must have tried to eat it in one bite and choked


----------



## ilykh

One morning it was terrible foggy.. I noticed tail lights down this pipeline I was going to hunt.
I was nervous to even go down there being that I'm a girl & all alone in the middle of nowhere ]) But it was some drunk guy that had been beat up bad...telling some story how "their still chasing me" Needless to say, I called the cops but he was gone before they left the donut shop!  That hunting trip was wack....


----------



## Arrowhead95

> I got drawn for a hunt in Chattanooga at the Volunteer Army Ammunition Plant years ago and it rained off and on the entire weekend. TWRA had a trailer they pulled around and picked you up. I was in the trailer when they stopped and a guy with no legs came scooting along and then pulled himself on the back of the trailer. He looked at everyone as serious as could be and said "This rain really chaps my butt." Everyone in the trailer started looking around at each other and then started laughing so hard we probably ran every deer off of that place. Everytime I think about it I laugh out loud.



nwgahunter >> That made me laugh out loud too. At least that guy was out there enjoying himself. Good for him.


----------



## aujack

Wild Turkey said:


> 2 dead mexicans-shot to death in douglas co.



seriously?


----------



## aujack

this is a story that happened to a friend but its pretty freaky. 

One day a friend and her daughter who was about 8 months old at the time were driving on a county highway in Chattahoochee Cnty where hardly any cars ever traveled.she had noticed fresh tire tracks leading down into a STEEP and i mean STEEP revine. so she parked and got out of the car and looked down and saw that the car had crashed and started to yell to see if anyone was there/alive. she got no response. so she started to crawl down the the revine where the car was but decided that it wasnt safe and that she probably wouldnt be able to get back up. So she walks back up to her car and sees a man wearing camo trying to get into her car and she starts yelling at him to get away, frantically the man took of running and hid behind a rock and was still visible to my friend and she asked if he was ok and told him that she could see him but he just crouched and acted like he was well hidden. so she is very freaked out at this point so she gets in her car and drives off and calls the police to report it. never heard anything else about it but if she hadn't of locked her car she probably wouldnt have a daughter anymore. 

She thinks the man may have been drinking and didnt want to get caught.


----------



## gunner10

i came across a couple doing their stuff in the bbushes lol


----------



## kingofthehill

trophy-1 said:


> came across a guy with no legssitting at a tree when i was scouting one day it was very cold i walked by he never moved or spoke.



you should of  him


----------



## tdot527

i thought i came across a deer once ....thats pretty freaky where i hunt


----------



## the r.o.c.

worked with a guy, he raises prize winning coon dogs, any how he swears the only lure he uses is his wifes used tampons.  he said she would put them in a zip lock bag, he used rubber gloves after that.  i think ill stick with tinks seems more sanitary, i think...lol


----------



## cmshoot

In Ohio I found a rowboat, complete with oars, in the middle of the woods.  Farm country in Pataskala, OH.  It was a long ways from any body of water that would float a rowboat.  It had been there a long time and was fairly rotted.

While training at Camp Lejeune NC in the Corps, me and my spotter were scouting in a swamp near LZ Blue Jay.  Found an old orange/white training 'chute up in a tree;  old, torn and rotted.  A short distance away, we stopped to take a break near a body of stagnant water.  I kept eyeballing a "stick" protruding from the edge of the water.  Looked really regular.  I grabbed it and pulled an M16 (not an M16A1, but an honest M16) out of the mud.  Like a dumb A, I turned it in.  CID had me and Ernie take 'em back out to the spot where I found it, to look for remains and such.  We showed 'em the parachute, but that was all we found.

CID told me later that the rifle was an experimental model, in between the M16 and the M16A1.  Only issued to a limited number of troops for field-testing and evaluation.  This particular rifle was shipped to an Army unit in southern California.   No idea how it ended up where it was.

BTW, the stock, handguards and pistol grip still looked new.  The bolt was rusted solid into the chamber, and the front sight and ejection port cover were rusted completely away.

Wish I had cached it and came back for it later...........


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

*Scouts???*



holadude said:


> Also, years ago in Boy Scouts, we canoed in Canada.  We were way back some secluded river when another canoe appeared in front of us.  As we got closer we realized it was a fully nude woman and her dog!  She didn't seem to mindnotice a bit that 25 boy scouts and leaders had their jaws dragging the water.
> She just said, "How are you doing boys?  Nice day today."
> No one even thought to get a picture.



now that's not being prepared!


----------



## timgarside

I have found an old well that was in 70-100 yo timber, lots of old medicine bottles, liquor stills, and also what looks like dunes that were dug by the Etowah river. They look like they might have been hand dug for troops in the civil war to take cover. There are huge trees in them now but they are definatly man made.


----------



## timgarside

Alan in GA said:


> I'm 56 and have explored many woods in many states being that Dad was in the Air Force [B-52 Nav before he retired in 1966]. I've lived in:
> Louisiana [2x]
> California [2x]
> Florida [2x]
> Georgia [.....now]
> New York [upstate 25 miles from Canada]
> Texas [Galviston I think]
> 
> I think I started exploring woods and swamps in Louisiana. We would find old slave shacks in the woods,,a shallow well nearby [always used to look down with flashlight] and the homes looked like the owners left without taking much, probably didn't have much.
> I still remember a few old home places I've explored,,and one I WISHED I had explored. That one was a log home totally grown over. Found it in the Pumkinvine Creek area of Paulding/Bartow county line. We were on our brand new Honda 350 Scramblers , 1970 models. Rode out where we were always afraid to drive our cars. Saw a beautiful LOG home somewhere out there in North Paulding far from any travelable road. Might have been a jeep trail near it but definately 4wd area.
> We had a deer club near Buckhead/Madison area. It had a 2 story double [both ends]fireplace old farm home that was supposed to be about 150 years old. I tried to sleep in it one night,,,no way!
> Anyway, OLD HOME SIGHTS have always interested me. Wished I could click a 'history' button and hear what all had happened in each home. Of course we always talk about metal detecting near them, too.
> Here's an old bridge somewhere near Hampton [I think] Ga we found while exploring a possible deer lease a few years ago.



I found an old barn once that had an old 2 seater  horse wagon in it. It was preserved like new. There wasn't any houses for a long way and there were trees grown up all around it. You would have needed a logging crew to get it out. There is a subdivision there now so someone got it.


----------



## timgarside

short stop said:


> wow  --I posted way  on in this thing about some maryjoawanna  but wow --some of the stuff yall found  is amazing --after reading Thomas post about  that super deer stand  I remembered about a climbing stand we happend upon  long ago that was actually a 2 basketball goals rigged  with screws  and some serious welding  for a  climber ---looked liked it wieghed 50 lbs   --I guess 25 yrs agoin 1980 -81  it was  like sliced bread, That was when you could walk around  for hrs /miles from home and nobody arrested you .


The more of these I read the more crazy stuff I remember seeing. Do ya'll remember the 1st old  bow hunter stands that had the bottom piece and the small climbing piece. Well I had one of those dangerous things and one day while I was hunting out of it in Blue Ridge WMA after the sun came up I noticed the climbing piece to another one in the tree right next to me about 30' off the ground. Wierd!


----------



## rustydog

i came upon a old house site about five years ago that was way back a good hour walk. On the front porch there were bits of clothing still hanging and firewood and I looked inside and everything was still in place. There were old liquor bottles and a pair of boots at the foot of the bed clothes were hung across twine that was stretched across corners of the room. the outhouse next to it was still standing and an old barn still standing with hay in it below the house. The best thing about it was that when I walked up there were deer in the apple and walnut trees in the grown up backyard. I came back and hunted there the next morning and killed my first buck with a muzzleloader and went back that afternoon passed on a decent bear and killed a second buck. Up until this year I have seen several nice deer in that old house site and killed a few and very few mornings have I sat and not seen anything until I made the hike in this year to find that the land had been auctioned off as part of a tract of the nantahala national forest that President bush privately auctioned off to help eliminate the nations debt. I aquired the information from the tusquitee ranger district in macon county nc where I was hunting I was very disappointed to find out that a few thousand acres like this has been auctioned off in the past few years. It is mainly land like this that the family had no one to leave it to or owed taxes and it went back to the government.


----------



## mossyrich

Hunting in Gilmer I was in the tree for a few hours, I keeped hearing leaves turning and churning, I sat for a nother hour and couldnt stand it no more I had to see what it was. Got down and went to investigate, I never would have belived my eyes, two turtles doing the nasty...


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

Johnf


----------



## NGxplr22

1.Teenage "witches"
   They wanted the tails off the three squirrels in my bag

2.Stoned Geocachers
  I was turkey hunting and when I got tired of watching them fall over every twig in the area while making as much noise as they could I cleared my throat and stood up away from the tree I was resting against. One of them looked straight at me as I got up. His eyes got as big as golfballs and he ran away screaming "the tree is alive! the tree is alive!". I have no idea where the cache was suppposed to be but they gave it up to go look for their friend.


----------



## duckwhisperer

we were duck huntin the river and found a bag with a laptop, a (difibulator,sp?) a bunch of ppls medical chartes a doctors papers. found it right outside stewart county called it in, turns out sumone stole a doctors car in albany, drove it up to columbus and threw all his stuff off the bridge into the river


----------



## BuckinFish

ttt


----------



## Steve Thompson

A computer.


----------



## bow-boy

Man, I just spent almost an hour and read everyone of these! 
Some of yall are lucky!!!!!
TTT keep em comin! 
These are great


----------



## warden127

*big game hunter*

while working morgan co. on opening day of deer season in 1985 my sgt. and i found a young boy standing in the middle of a intersection of two roads with a loaded firearm deer hunting. he said his father had told him to hunt there and not to move. we located his father almost a quarter mile away in a deer stand. it was funny and dangerous.


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX

warden127 said:


> while working morgan co. on opening day of deer season in 1985 my sgt. and i found a young boy standing in the middle of a intersection of two roads with a loaded firearm deer hunting. he said his father had told him to hunt there and not to move. we located his father almost a quarter mile away in a deer stand. it was funny and dangerous.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> some people


----------



## bowfish hunter

Not about hunting but interesting..back when i was about 10 my grandpa told me when he was a young boy he would walk the woods in crawfordville, georgia
he saw where daniel boone had caverd he name in a tree, they no for a facct that he had come through this county

i know a guy who was cutting a few oak trees down on his land and he come to two trees that had grown together had he cut one side down had a old flint muscket had been proped up in there. They said it where they camp for a while i guees the soldier died and the trees had grew around it


----------



## hayseed_theology

I was doing some off-roading with some guys off Buford Hwy.  Coming down this trail, and we find an Explorer sunk up to the bumpers in the middle of a big mud hole, and it's blocking the trail.  I get out to investigate.  It is brand spanking new.  Dealer tag.  Windows are busted out and radio is gone.  Clearly, it's hot.

Turn around, cuz we can't go any further.  Head off to a new spot, and about a mile down the road, there is a cop pulled off the road.  I pull over and tell him the story, tell him where the vehicle is.  I even offer to show him.  He wants no part of it.  Says it probably ain't stolen, probably just some rich kids who bought it as a toy and left it.  I'm pretty sure it was stolen, but I understand his hesitation to ride back in the woods with 4 guys he doesn't know.


----------



## dc02

Great stuff here.  

I haven't been out on a hunt yet, but you couldn't keep me out of the woods when I was a kid.  Some of the things I remember are an old dairy box, a leg hold trap, someone's john boat capsized and hung on a log, a '48 Chevy truck, an old busted up water wheel and the metal remains of a mill and you could see how they diverted the water into with a wall of stone in the river.  Old metal glider chairs.  Some pocket knives.  Bunches of old bottles.  40's or 50's car doors and hood.

My dad took me on a hike to a Civil War cemetery he found and we talked to the farmer that lived near it.  He said he turned up muskets in the field plowing.  I think there's a historical marker there now.

Since y'all are bringing up creepy stuff, when I was 8-11(I can't recall exactly) my sister took me to a basement where they'd demolished the house and there had been satanic rituals and human sacrifices somewhere around Stone Mountain.  I'd ask her, but she decided not to talk to the family a while back.  The place had a concrete alter and a pattern in the walls like  IHIHIHI (like an H and beside it, an H on its side)all over all the walls.  They were going to fill it in and I guess she wanted to check it out before they did and took me along.

Hopefully I'll have something interesting from a hunt to post -hopefully no dead people.

*Wild Turkey, did the Mexicans shoot each other?  Mexican standoff style?


----------



## MCBUCK

Saw a boat story or two...got my own.

I was hunting on Ocmulgee WMA about two years ago.  I had hung my stand just off the side of a hardwood ridge and overlooking a swampy area.  I saw a couple of BIG does, and a small buck and decided to get down and investigate the area they came through to see if I could get a better vantage point for the evening hunt.  Low and behold, every deer I had seen that morning had walked within 10 feet of a perfect fiberglass canoe: life vest, paddles and cooler inside. I radioed my buddy to see if he would help me get it out of the woods, but the night before the temp had gotten to a low of about 15' and the canoe was frozen solid to the ground and was about half full of ice, but the thing was in pristine condition.


----------



## xhunterx

found an old whiskey still on pigeon mtn wma yesterday, old barrels had been busted with an axe, really interesting


----------



## telco guy

Found a fella sleeping in my woods last fall. wasn't sure if he was dead or alive as he was under a sheet. Called the the sherrif's dept. and they took him away. Turned out it was the same guy that shot the two Newton Co. sherrif's deputies later this summer.


----------



## BigBrett

found an old jump suit. very faded but i think it was an old chain gang issue. in the same area we found alot of potted meat cans. i am asking all my relatives to see what i can find out.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Not weird but funny. One morning while still hunting through a hardwood bottom I spotted three dogs sleeping in the sun. I got within 20 feet of them when two of them saw me and calmly got up and walked off. The third had his back to me and I managed to walk right up to him and stand over him. I made a little whistle sound and he just rolled over on his back, keeping his eyes closed. So I made a growl sound and he opened his eyes and saw me standing over him. He let out a scream like I have never heard a dog make and ran away at full speed.

My (at the time) girlfriend and I spent a week camping on a remote sandbar. For the first three nights we had slept out in the open next to the fire. On the forth night I woke up feeling for certain that something was watching me. I asked my gf if she was awake and her reply was, something is watching us from the woods. I had a 9mm beside me so I grabbed it and we got into the tent. After being inside the tent for maybe a minute I hear something heavy walking in the sand heading straight for our tent. The windows had velcro holding them up, so I was trying to get one open enough to see out of it. Whatever was walking towards us got within 10 feet of us when the velcro made a slight sound and it turned and calmly walked back into the woods. I have spent 25 years in the woods and have never before or since felt so strange while in the woods. Spent about an hour the next morning looking for tracks but couldn't find anything.

Maybe it was a dog getting revenge for the first story.


----------



## Eddy M.

I've posted this in another thread-------- black garbage bag kinda buried  full of LADIES PANTIES ------ notified local LEO and they blew me off ( and they knew me as I was a leader in a local V.F.D. even had my own radio ID for the sheriff's dept ) probably some sex freak stealing women's panties from outdoor drying lines but nothing was done--- bag was gone 2-3 days later


----------



## hunting clouds

Found seventy something dollars one time laying matted together and some partially scattered on dawson forest several years ago while scouting


----------



## georgiaboy027

I found a little shack and a VW Bug out in the middle of nowhere in Gilmer I couldnt even imagine how the bug even got down there  you could tell it had been there for awhile.

Not really weird but I found a arrowhead made out of quartz in Greene co. first and only one of them I've found.Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## J-son30223

hunting clouds said:


> Found seventy something dollars one time laying matted together and some partially scattered on dawson forest several years ago while scouting



I lost seventy something dollars one time while I was hunting dawson forest several years ago.


----------



## lcopeland22

My best was on my familys land in Toomsboro, Ga. There is an area with a long 6ft deep narrow ditch.  But it's not a ditch it's a 200 yd long trench.  The story is there was somekind of battle there.  My family had the land logged about forty years ago and the logging company quit cutting the big trees in that area because the sawmill was complaining of metal being in that batch and messing up their saws.  Those trees are huge around there compared to everything else on the 500 acres.  All anyone could figure is that there were still musketballs in those old trees.


----------



## Boar Hog

lcopeland22 said:


> My best was on my familys land in Toomsboro, Ga. There is an area with a long 6ft deep narrow ditch.  But it's not a ditch it's a 200 yd long trench.  The story is there was somekind of battle there.  My family had the land logged about forty years ago and the logging company quit cutting the big trees in that area because the sawmill was complaining of metal being in that batch and messing up their saws.  Those trees are huge around there compared to everything else on the 500 acres.  All anyone could figure is that there were still musketballs in those old trees.



Miniballs are lead, softer than wood. Probably old deerstand spikes or nails.


----------



## Bow Only

I found a nice 8pt with a 100gr Muzzy imbedded in his skull right between his antlers.

A buddy found a deer with 7 arrows in him.  Don't you know that was some story.


----------



## kinross

i once saw this light beam hit the ground from my stand. i went for a look and found this green dude in a space suit. i gave him my 7mm08 and i got his ray gun, a fair trade i thought. Have lasered more deer than i can count. Sorry i just couldnt resist


----------



## tullisfireball

Walking out of the woods one morning and saw a round glass ball on the ground, after I dug it out of the ground that ball was attached to a glass lamp. No scratches or anything on it, just rust on the brass head. I still have it packed up somewhere. 

We also hunted a piece of land that bordered a local airport, the first afternoon I was in the stand, I heard about 5 or 6 people talking. I looked all around and never saw anyone. I kept hearing the talking, when I heard what sounded like a tarp blowing in the wind. I looked up and saw about 15 skydivers circling above me. They were a skydiving club from the airport.


----------



## NCHillbilly

tullisfireball said:


> Walking out of the woods one morning and saw a round glass ball on the ground, after I dug it out of the ground that ball was attached to a glass lamp. No scratches or anything on it, just rust on the brass head. I still have it packed up somewhere.




You're supposed to rub it and get your three wishes.


----------



## tullisfireball

NCHillbilly said:


> You're supposed to rub it and get your three wishes.



I guess I did, my son killed the 7 pointer in my avatar out of the stand I had hung when I found the lamp. I guess I need to get it out and see if I can get my other 2 wishes


----------



## bowbrown

My buddy and I were wading around in a lake when were 13-14 years old and I stepped on what i thought was a dead body. I was walking on water on the way out and my buddy was laughin at me until he stepped on it and was shortly behind me.  We got back to the house and called his aunt that was a local cop and told her the story and she told us that woman had recently drown in the lake. They went out there the next day but couldn't find her.  I don't have proof it was a person but it still gives me chills when I think about that feel under my feet!!!


----------



## Zook

interesting stuff! ttt


----------



## TDB

CAL said:


> I found a dead woman shot seven times in the face with a 22 cal.of some kind!That will make the best of um go back home!



Wow...


----------



## TDB

Wild Turkey said:


> 2 dead mexicans-shot to death in douglas co.



Man i bet that will ruin a hunt quick...


----------



## headhunter308

was tracking a doe i had shot and found a skull of a nine point scored123 had a 23 inch spread ..


----------



## youngke-from-h'ville

Not in the woods, but about 10 years ago after a tornado went through Dooly County GA I was cutting the grass. As i was going round and around, I kept noticing paper in the yard. So I stopped and began picking them up and they were personal checks that had already gone through the bank. I lived in Hawkinsville at the time, Im guessing the twister sent them for a ride.

Also had a buddy hunting, sitting on the ground next to a fence row. He text me telling me that the neighbors cows were getting out and some of them were coming close to him. Him being the skidish type told me if they get any closer he was pushin lead.

Had a neighbor years back tell me he went opening day of bow season. He killed a huge timber rattler under his climber and decided to hunt any way. Got about 20' up and baby rattlers started coming out of the tube frame of his climber.


----------



## ben300win

Not really found. Had a buddy out west that had to go #2 and did not want to use some part of his clothing to wipe so he used a rock. I had toilet paper with me and when he caught up with me he told me that he used a rock. I was not till later that day that I realized he was serious and offered him some toilet paper to clean up the gravel. LOL 

Also found like 3 tarantulas on that trip. Kinda neat.

On last years trip saw 3 porcupines. Pretty neat too. 
Also saw the track of a sow that was nearly the same size as my 12 boot.  The cub track was just ahead.   SCARY!

3 trips ago saw a mountain lion about 50 yards away in some thick cover. Needless to say I took the safety off at that point just waiting on him to pounce on me. Luckily he did not.


----------



## meatseeker

was at my house about 4 years ago loading up to go hunting. My boy said dad there's a deet behind the truck. thought he was joking but looked and there it was. a notted up rack that looked like melted candles. it's tounge was hanging out and it had what i thought was a yellow rope around its neck. he was about 10 feet from us and the truck. My dogs started to run it but it payed them no mind and went right on by us. I pulled out my gun and shot it, i fiqured it was about choked. 
appartenly this was his first rut, and he had left his home. somebodys pet. oops. what i thought was a yellow rope was a homemaid collar. it was yellow caution tape(3 pieces
that had been braided very nicely and tied around his neck.
Felt bad afterwords but coyotes or something would probably killed him because he didn't even run from 3 dogs.


----------



## HBC4570

Was hunting the big cypress swamp in fla.and moving
between two hammocks.when i got to the second
hammock, i found a small duffle bag attached to a
small parachute.inside the duffle was a cooler 
containing 20 ampules of morphine.the game warden
said that type of thing happens from time to time.
Probably happens more now than it did 30yrs ago.


----------



## Roostem33

Dutch said:


> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.
> 
> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



Worked with a guy some years back and he used them when hunting deer, said he save them in the freezer all year until deer season. Sounds pretty disgusting but to each is own.


----------



## meatseeker

thats a new one to me. and i'd be careful when gettin popcicles out! of the freezer


----------



## Kendallbearden

I found this hat hanging at eye level. Man, that will make you run fast.


----------



## spring

How about this pipe I happened to see while on the way to go hunting?


----------



## m. malia

for everone finding the shirts underwear and socks why are you trespassing on my land? it seems that the farther you get from the truck the worse you have to crap.


----------



## Wes

*dead guy*

This was fishing, not hunting. Opening day before trout season and we were somewhere outside Dawsonville and we were walking down the creek and just before it dumped into a lake we found a dead body. We got the sheriff. He got the GBI. Turns out the guy had been shot in the back of the head with a 22 in Atlanta and driven up there and dumped in the lake. He was pushed up stream by heavy winds and got stuck up against the bank. He and I had the exact same shoes. I dont think we caught anything the next day...I guess the fish were full. This would have been in about 1982 or 83. I was in 8th grade at the time. Makes for a cool story when you get back to school from spring break.


----------



## Great_White_Hunter

Found some roaches(Not bugs), a used condom, flip flops, and some peach drinks.....This shooting house boarded up to the "Quarters"


----------



## ROBD

Not strange, but i'm amazed at the number of those mylar balloons that i find in the woods in the middle of nowhere.
One would think that someone has to be having a party there when i'm not around.


----------



## one hogman

*Weirdest thing found while hunting*

After a tornado crossed our property in Putnam county, 1/2 mile from lake oconee in  November,1993 , we found the hull of a 20ft boat , stern drive, with everything inside missing and a dead deer with a piece of wood sticking in it's side


----------



## CraigS1001

gordylew said:


> Hey it,s not like I,m shooting these things out of the air. I,ve just happen to have hunted near alot of airports.  Now I am looking at a small tract near Atlanta Hartsfield-Jackson , IF I start hunting it I,ll let you know.


----------



## livin outdoors

I've seen some interesting things but not so much weird things.Plenty of Civil War age grave sites in Greene Co. and Redlands WMA.Indian mounds in Taliaferro Co..Plenty of old stills on Rocky Creek in Butts Co..Pot field in Taliaferro Co..I just wonder if anyone ever found the several pairs of white and slightly stained socks that I have left behind.HAHA


----------



## stuart smith

I found some oak cut,split,and stacked about 1.5 miles from road in the middle of 30,000 acres.No sawdust it seems it was hand sawed and was green.


----------



## bowboy1989

short stop said:


> wow  --I posted way  on in this thing about some maryjoawanna  but wow --some of the stuff yall found  is amazing --after reading Thomas post about  that super deer stand  I remembered about a climbing stand we happend upon  long ago that was actually a 2 basketball goals rigged  with screws  and some serious welding  for a  climber ---looked liked it wieghed 50 lbs   --I guess 25 yrs agoin 1980 -81  it was  like sliced bread, That was when you could walk around  for hrs /miles from home and nobody arrested you .



Yep now you walk any where and you cussed and threatened or arrested even if you were just out on walk


----------



## CreekCattle

When I was a teenager was doing some scouting before bow season on our land near the creek and came upon a playmate Icechest with a six pack of iced Bud in it. Figure someone was tresspassing and fishing on the creek and heard my old 3 wheeler coming. 

Also found a old door off of what I assume to been a pulpwood truck.

Metal mobile home roof from a tornado.

Old climber in a tree on my uncle's property he had never let anyone hunt till me. He had owned the property for about 30 years when I found it. Never did figure out who the tresspasser was.


----------



## Felton

Long story short I found a couple gettin it on. As a matter of fact it has happend twice once fishing and once hunting.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Felton said:


> Long story short I found a couple gettin it on. As a matter of fact it has happend twice once fishing and once hunting.



same couple both times?


----------



## georgia_woodsman

Nicodemus, I know of a graveyard very similar to the one you are describing. I have now tracked down county records and have the names of all the people supposed to be buried there, but cannot and surely never will locate all of their graves and/or headstones.


----------



## dc410n1

Found a can of Budweisor Malt Liquor while hunting on Grandbay WMA. Checked the internet and found out Budweisor made malt liquor for only one year back in 1977, learn something new everyday huh.


----------



## GunRights4US

A few years ago I went into a strip of “suburban woods” near my home to test a new tree stand I’d just bought.  About the time I got a good distance up the tree along comes this old jalopy loaded with young men.  They stopped the car almost directly beneath me and got out.  Only then did I realize they hadn’t seen me and didn’t realize that anyone was around.  

They all gathered around the trunk of the car where one of them took out a pipe and they all started smoking crack.  At this point I got really pretty tense as you might imagine.  This went on for what seemed like a real long time, but was probably only a few minutes.  

When they’d finished smoking their dope one of them suggested they walk over to where there was a pond nearby.  So they left their car and drifted off through the woods.  As soon as they got out of sight I started climbing down that tree as fast as I could.  

Now if anyone reading this has ever used a TreeLounge treestand, they will understand that climbing down requires some practice – and because this was a brand new stand to me, practice was the one thing that I was very short of.  It seemed the more I struggled to get down, the more I got all messed up.  

I was not even halfway down the tree when the crackheads returned and of course – they spotted me and realized I’d been there the whole time.  One of ‘em says “hey there”.  And without even looking towards them I answered “hey” right back.  It’s hard to say who was more freaked out – them or me.  They couldn’t get that car backed out of there fast enough, and I couldn’t get down that tree fast enough.  

I’m pretty sure that is the last time I ever entered the woods without some sort of firearm with me.  Today I carry everywhere I go, and at all times, but most especially in the “suburban woods”!


----------



## kirby

I used to work near the airport and I would bow hunt off of camp creek near that newer parkway.  One day I was sitting in my tree and I was over what I thought was deer trails and all of a sudden here comes a bunch of people going to the marta stop.  They never saw me but I used to see them every other time I went to that tree.  Crackheads and Big deer you have to love Atlanta


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I found a small cabin or something that dated back to the late 1800or early 1900s from what I could tell by the age of the wood and design. It was built on low pillars and had windows, but no front or back door. You entered the cabin by going under it and through a door in the floor area via a hatch. I never even knew it was there due to over-growth until the land was clear cut.


----------



## mformica

I was a good couple of miles or so from the nearest trail and found 24 bottles of JW Dundee Honey Brown Lager sitting in a stream chilling down. The box it came in was just to the side.  

They sure tasted good.


----------



## ted_BSR

Emu.


----------



## 027181

Last week on my way to buford dam i found a man that looked to be dead on the side of the street beside the dicks in cumming we called 911 and got the man somewhat responsive before the paramedics took him he had IV's in both arms and a hospital band on the only words we could get out if him while we were trying to keep him awake waiting for the paramedics was that he left northside without being discharged and his name


----------



## DAKILLER

found a 12 oz pepsi bottle a few years ago about 3 miles back in the woods.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

i found abt six old indian graves i guess thats what they where up on chestatee wma kinda freaked me out


----------



## CamoCop

i have found unexploded bombs from millitary bombers, a cockpit canopy from an emergency ejection where the pilot didn't live (also millitary).  parts from an F15 that crashed landed etc.  also found a Marine Ka Bar in a sheath laying in a palmetto flat last year.


----------



## Lil D

These are some cool and freaky stories.


----------



## smoked_em!

One time my cousin and I where bow hunting and a 130lb rotty caught our sent trail. He ended up cornering us up in a thickett showing teeth and snarwling I was at full draw 5yrs away when he lunged I let it fly!! and the game was over! I was so shook up I couldnt hunt we went back to the truck and left.


----------



## Jeb

Dutch said:


> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.



I thought I was the only one to find a weather instrument pack, balloon was long gone but it still had strings attached . Plastic housing was faded on one side and had a crack in it so i knew it had been in the woods for some time. This was back in the early 80's in Haralson county.


----------



## gordylew

Ok it must me a sign.  
5 years ago when this thread was started I had posted about finding an ultra light airplane while hunting and about a plane crashing a couple of hundred yards away from me while hunting on another occasion.
Well I went scouting on my new club yesterday and guess what I found?   yes another crashed plane. this time it was a piper cub.
Am I the only one finding crashed planes or is this a common find?


----------



## scout8140

Kendallbearden said:


> I found this hat hanging at eye level. Man, that will make you run fast.



You win.....


----------



## snook24

Found an old stone well in the middle of the redlands WMA....found it after watching that scary movie The Ring! I get outta there fast


----------



## seshooter

About 4 years ago I was heading out of the woods on the way to my atv and right after I crossed along the edge of the field I walked into a dense overgrowth on the edge of the small pond near where I parked my atv. I still don't know how they didn't see my atv but I head a dirtbike coming down the logging road to the entrance of the pond. So I crouched down and puled out my binoculars and  I saw this strange looking cat and a girl I happened to know and may I say she was very "loose", they were trespassing so I stood up and quietly made my way through the overgrowth towards them to confront them and she started taking her clothes off! I went up to them and told them that they needed to leave and he had the nerve to tell me they just wanted to sit and enjoy the pond. I told them to leave and they complied. You know what they were planning as she sure as ****wasn't going swimming it was 40F outside! Sorry for the long post


----------



## chewy32

Bump


----------



## BoneHunter77

ttt


----------



## sothunfried

the weirdeast thing i ever saw was at a wma me and a buddy was hunting.
we were walking down an old road and a naked woman jumped out and looked at us and all she said was' hi boys!'
my buddy asked "what do we do?" so i smiled at the woman and asked"are ya game?",,,she said"yea!"
so i shot her!,,,lol


----------



## droptine06

smoked_em! said:


> One time my cousin and I where bow hunting and a 130lb rotty caught our sent trail. He ended up cornering us up in a thickett showing teeth and snarwling I was at full draw 5yrs away when he lunged I let it fly!! and the game was over! I was so shook up I couldnt hunt we went back to the truck and left.



Exact same happened to me. Rot popped out on a loggin road unkept and nasty lookin...not somebody's pet, stared at me, growled then started chargin....I wasn't waitin to see why or what he was gonna do.

This is kind of a "find" story. Was hunting in a tri-pod one morning on a power line that ran through a 6 year old cut over. A covy of quail came flyin across the cut from directly in front of me. As they got closer I realized they were flyin at the exact height of my head, I raised my hand and waved to get them to scatter around me. When I did one turned up and to the right, struck one of the power lines in front of me and the quail flipped end over end and landed in my lap! No lie. Walked it down the ladder and laid it on the ground, bout 10mins later it flew off. It found me.


----------



## GoodRaven

When I was younger and lived in Germany I used to find all kind of ww2 stuff in the woods.  Things like old Jeeps, tank parts and bunkers und such.  Apparently finding unexploded ordinance was very common and one of the things they would tell you every year first week of school was not to touch any old grenades or bombs you may find.


----------



## wildhorse

2007 Oglethorpe co., 2 dead horses. We found truck and trailer tracks in a mud hole about 100 yards down the logging road.


----------



## BoneHunter77

I grew up hunting on an Air Force Base reservation in Florida (Eglin AFB). I've come across have buried missiles/bombs. Once found a graveyard and an old homestead. The huntable area on Eglin is approximately 200,000 acres. Land the federal gov't acquired from private citizens, municipalities, etc. There's remnants of old cattle dipping vats and homesteads all around there.


----------



## Fuller

Anybody ever see the movie "Parenthood", with Steve Martin? Remember the electric ear cleaner? Yeah, I found one of those in the woods. For those who haven't seen the movie, it isn't a device for cleaning ears.


----------



## FMC

I've found a small pot field, a bag of pot, wells, mylar baloons and a stripped stolen car.  The worst thing I found was a mylar baloon with a  picture of a teenager that had lost his life in a car accident.


----------



## tharris73

shaun2733 said:


> When I was a boy and hunting with my dad a hot airballon quietly glided into the top of the tree we were in, came from behind us... then the guy pulled the heat thingy and we both about jumped out of the tree!



Yep, my dad and I were hunting on Smithgall Woods right outside of Helen around 97 or so and it happened to be the same weekend they did the hot air ballon race, I about jumped out of the tree when the heat got applied!


----------



## nwgahunter

The guy in the ballon probably potted your orange and said :Watch this ya'll!!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

my dad was hunting in the cherrokee natl forest up in polk county tn and found a letter that had been blown up there from a massive wind storm...he also shot at and missed a mountain lion up on signal mountain or lookout...or maybe it was monteagle mountain


----------



## grizzlymint

gordylew said:


> Whats the limit on midges?  OH wait you said Midgets.
> I found an ultra light airplane in the middle of the woods.  later found out it had missed the runway by a wee bit.
> Another time I was hunting near Falcon field and heard the unmaskable sound of a plane crash, Followed by sirens   fifteen minutes later.



falcon field in peachtree city?


----------



## doenightmare

Fuller said:


> Anybody ever see the movie "Parenthood", with Steve Martin? Remember the electric ear cleaner? Yeah, I found one of those in the woods. For those who haven't seen the movie, it isn't a device for cleaning ears.


 
What would an ear cleaning device be used for other than cleaning ears?


----------



## Fuller

doenightmare said:


> What would an ear cleaning device be used for other than cleaning ears?



It isn't an ear cleaner. How can I say this without getting kicked off? Lets just say it uses batteries and I have been told it is a woman best friend. Is the picture a little clearer now?


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Found a four wheeler in the middle of the flint river in upson co. Below pobiddy bridge while bass fishing. Looked like it been there for several years


----------



## georgiabound

Years ago while hunting with my teenage son on private property, I found a fixed blade knife. Hours later, after getting the 2 does back to the landowners house, there was a group of guys there. I asked if anyone had lost anything. One guy said he had lost a knife his father had given him about 15 years before. He described it and it matched. He had lost it about 3 weeks earlier. He was happy to get it back, and I was glad to return it.

Other things, 1/2" pipe through a 2 ft. diameter oak on Pigeon mtn., walkie talkie on Lookout mtn., personal check (made out to a daycare center) in Chattahoochee Forest on powerline are some of the unusual ones.


----------



## BCAPES

*Not sure if it is weird but it was scary...*

- Back when I was 14, I was out of school for Thanksgiving break.  I wanted to hunt real bad but my dad had to work.  He agreed to drop me off at the woods behind my Grandma's house where we hunted.  Friends of the family owned the woods and we were the only ones that had permission to hunt.

We had stands about a hundred yards off the road and after hunting, I could just go to Grandma's until daddy got off work and picked me up.  

I walk through the woods in the dark and start to climb up into my stand and a voice says, "Hey".  I look up and there was a man in my stand.


- While scouting some land once, we were walking around a beaver pond and one of the guys with us had a chocolate lab.  We were standing there talking and the black lab put his snout up in the air like he was smelling something and then barked.  Another dog barked back from the other side of the pond.  In about 10 seconds, a whole pack of dogs come out of nowhere up on us.  They were mad and wanted to kill the lab and maybe us too.  

Fortunately the lab owner had a pistol and shot one of the dogs dead.  The rest turned and ran.  

- One time, my dad and I were drawn to hunt Rum Creek back when I was a kid.  We had not had time to scout so we planned to hunt just by driving down on word of mouth info.  The ranger told us a good place to hunt was near the lake at the end of the dirt road he directed us to.  

We drove for a while not being able to see 5 feet in front of us for the bad fog and could not seem to find the lake.  So we decided to just stop and hunt because it was getting daylight.  

When we got out, we realized that the lake was literally at the end of the road and our front tires where on the water's edge!!!


----------



## walkinboss01

I found a balloon that had a coupon for a free pizza attached to it. I had just stated hunting with my brother in law, and I told him that even if I didn't kill a deer I still brought home food. He got a good laugh about it.


----------



## dakotajoe

found a rubber chicken tied to a tree once while turkey hunting.  I can't explain why it was there.


----------



## olcowman

Fuller said:


> It isn't an ear cleaner. How can I say this without getting kicked off? Lets just say it uses batteries and I have been told it is a woman best friend. Is the picture a little clearer now?



The remote control for the t.v.? How in the world do you get one of them things in your ear? Must'a had great big ol' ears?

I was sitting in a stand on John's Mtn back in the early 80s and a gal I went to high school with and a boy with a fancy camera walked down to a little creek just below me. He started snapping pics like crazy and she went to peeling off her clothes. She got plumb nekkid' and wallered around on a log in the creek (it was pretty chilly) and he took a bunch more pictures. After a while she got to shivering and she got dressed and they walked right back out. I never made a sound....


----------



## bobman

Its a tragedy how the many old cemeterys in Ga dont get the respect they should they are historical treasures thisw state has some real old history.




the tough guys bragging about shooting dogs...... is there a wimp icon?


----------



## egomaniac247

This is such a great thread.  I've made it up to page 4 and I'm saving the rest for later.



As for my weirdest finds, here's a few:


1.  Found what I THINK was an old moonshine still  and crumbling brick foundation in the woods of Surry, Va 

2.  Fishing the James River in Va, we'd put in down river and ride upriver toward the Richmond city limits.  The closer you got to Richmond, the more "urban" the river bank environment got.  In other words, it was ghetto....and twice while there I found headless goats floating in the river.  I googled it and found that there is an undercurrent of voodoo followers in the area (Richmond used to be a big slave trade port so the descendents are still there).   That creeped me out a bit after finding the goats.



The stories of finding murder victims in the woods is pretty freaky.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

found a stumphole this morning, almost broke my ankle


----------



## RFWobbly

> I also found a spot that had 10-12 USED tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



Coulda been a lot worse. 
If you'd have been there a week earlier they'd been 12 women with PMS.


----------



## BigBrett

General Lee said:


> Found the local high school principal and one of the teachers one afternoon after school getting extra credit in anatomy a few years ago



i think i remember that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247

I just spent 2+ hours reading this whole thread.  This is some great stuff!

The tampon stuff is pretty nasty though.  Even if I was insane enough to even contemplate that, my wife would shoot me for even asking.

I have a lost & a found that I can't believe I didn't mention in my earlier reply.


The "lost" first...

My dad sad one cold winter morning as a teen, he sat at the base of a big beech tree where the sun was shining...and before long, he was snoring.  

He woke up to find that his shotgun was gone.  He swore he'd fallen asleep with it in his lap.  He looked around at various trees trying to rack his brain to figure out if he'd leaned it against a tree.  Imagine his shame/embarrassment when he had to go back to his house and report to his father that he'd lost his shotgun.  He said his dad read him the riot act and berated him for being so careless.  He even made my dad go back out into the woods and look again for it.  Just when he said he couldn't feel any worse, he came back to the house and found his shotgun leaning against the garage.  His dad broke out in a huge smile and broke down laughing.  Turns out my grandpa was also hunting, had stumbled across my sleeping dad and taken the shotgun from him back to the house.  Talk about cruel pranks.


Now for the "found".......I found a real live 1700's indian one day while fishing!   Or so I thought.


One day I was fishing Morris Creek which is a tributary of the Chickahominy river in Virginia.  Not too many people fish it and I had the creek to myself.  Now let me give a little back history about myself - one recurring nightmare I had as a kid was hearing indian war-party drum beats in the woods and having to hide from them....lol, don't know why.  So imagine how much my stomach fell when I saw an honest-to-goodness fully authentic dressed indian come paddling a wooden canoe around a bend in the creek.  

I did a double take and froze in staring, not even sure what to do.  I think the "indian" understood my situation because he laughed and said "how's it going".  By this time I'm completely confused but stopped long enough for him to tell me that they were filming just around the corner for the movie "The New World" and he was an extra.  They were taking a break from filming so he decided to take a paddle.  I went home and googled it and sure enough, here's an excerpt from wikipedia:

"A feature length film, The New World (2006), directed by Terrence Malick, covers the story of Jamestown's colonization. Although the historical details are accurate in most ways, the plot focuses on a dramatized relationship between John Smith, played by Colin Farrell, and Pocahontas. Many scenes were filmed on-location along the James and Chickahominy Rivers and at Henricus Historical Park in Chesterfield County, Virginia."

So yea...my two "lost & founds"

About


----------



## Flaustin1

Not hunting but we were running trot lines on the broad in wilkes co and found 2 fingers in a 45lb blue cats stomach.  We threw that one back!  Anybody know a man missin 2 fingers? lol


----------



## oogachaka

Flaustin1 said:


> Not hunting but we were running trot lines on the broad in wilkes co and found 2 fingers in a 45lb blue cats stomach.  We threw that one back!  Anybody know a man missin 2 fingers? lol



Is there a possibility that they were evidence?


----------



## Lowjack

I found $36,550.27 cents in a brown bag under my stand, Haven't found the owner yet.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Flaustin1 said:


> Not hunting but we were running trot lines on the broad in wilkes co and found 2 fingers in a 45lb blue cats stomach.  We threw that one back!  Anybody know a man missin 2 fingers? lol



i hope your joking


----------



## Rem270

Not very weird but a buddy and I were trout fishing and camping in the Shenandoah Mountains and were hiking around a rock face and found hidden in a crack a metal amma box with some Geocache stuff in it.


----------



## Flaustin1

Im not joking at all.  We figured someone lost them while noodling.  I didnt stare at em and inspect them but they looked like they had been twisted off.  7 people saw these fingers.  This is not a joke.


----------



## 027181

ekim22 said:


> This is such a great thread.  I've made it up to page 4 and I'm saving the rest for later.
> 
> 
> 
> As for my weirdest finds, here's a few:
> 
> 
> 1.  Found what I THINK was an old moonshine still  and crumbling brick foundation in the woods of Surry, Va
> 
> 2.  Fishing the James River in Va, we'd put in down river and ride upriver toward the Richmond city limits.  The closer you got to Richmond, the more "urban" the river bank environment got.  In other words, it was ghetto....and twice while there I found headless goats floating in the river.  I googled it and found that there is an undercurrent of voodoo followers in the area (Richmond used to be a big slave trade port so the descendents are still there).   That creeped me out a bit after finding the goats.
> 
> 
> 
> The stories of finding murder victims in the woods is pretty freaky.



Are you from virginia all of my family owns hunting land in surry county and live in richmond 
besides the georgia hicks


----------



## Big7

bwn_us said:


> i think i remember that!!!!!!!!!!!



Thought that was me and Mrs. Well... nevermind


----------



## ancienttrails

Was fishin in fla.back in 70,s airplane unloaded a lot of hay bales in trees over road next to lake but a farmer was there to clean it up.Found large case new milk jugs in merweather co. pine thicket next day shot a doe it ran down to creek and piled up next to a still buried in bank of creek ready to go late 90s.Pineapple hand genade out side camp blanding fla..


----------



## bbygrl42072

My hubby and I found around 100 or so young chickens someone had dumped in woods to die. I wanted to rescue them but we was afraid that they had some disease or something( we had birds at home didn't want to bring home something to make them sick)


----------



## Crooked Stick

I definitely needed that laugh this morning. Thanks







nwgahunter said:


> I got drawn for a hunt in Chattanooga at the Volunteer Army Ammunition Plant years ago and it rained off and on the entire weekend. TWRA had a trailer they pulled around and picked you up. I was in the trailer when they stopped and a guy with no legs came scooting along and then pulled himself on the back of the trailer. He looked at everyone as serious as could be and said "This rain really chaps my butt." Everyone in the trailer started looking around at each other and then started laughing so hard we probably ran every deer off of that place. Everytime I think about it I laugh out loud.


----------



## dogboysdad

I found a dog license tag from 1964.

Another time I came upon two women playing "octopus" on a small sandy bank of a river. They were quite surprised and dressed rather quickly. 

Another time I was walking through snow about half a mile back to a blind.  I see something blowing across the snow toward me.  It hangs up on a stick.  I pick it up.  It's the page out of the phone book with my yellow pages ad on it.


----------



## Lukikus2

Found a dead doe in the woods one day. No sign of gun shot or any other trauma other than having a big hole in her rear. I kicked her and a possum came flying out her rear. Scared me a bit.


----------



## builditbreakit

*Find*

Found a airplane in  middle of ocmulgee river this year while duck hunting.
If its your pleases bring me the radio so I can see if it still works.


----------



## Lukikus2

Oh man, that hurt someone's feelings. Your holding $300.00 worth of plane, servo's and motor. Evidently they didn't think they needed new rubber bands on the wing. Seen that happen before.


----------



## Dylank15

Found an old well on our lease. it had an old tri-cycle in the bottom of it...  i didnt look for the kid.


Also one night i took a few buddies coon huntin. I parke where I ALWAYS park. and walked down a ridge i ALWAYS walk down to deer hunt and coon hunt. got down to the end of the ridge where it dumps off in a creek bottom there was no creek.........  this really freaked me out. so i kept walking in the direction the creek was supposed tgo be in and i started walkin up the other side of the hollar. still no sign of a creek. no creek bed, no water, no nothing. i got scared and we left.... haha wierd thing was we walked right back the way we came and came out right in front of the truck where we went in... i still to this day havent figured out where we were at.


----------



## Fat Daddy

When I was a kid I'd go exploring the woods on our property.
Once I came up on the finest marigold patch I'd ever seen on the back side of our land.  My mom loved flowers so I pulled her up a couple hills for her flower bed.  When I got home with my flowers for Mom, things got a little strange.  Dad came home early from the Fire Dept. and made me show him where I found the "flower patch".  He then proceeded to use the tractor and rotary mower to destroy the crop of flowers.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Fat Daddy said:


> When I was a kid I'd go exploring the woods on our property.
> Once I came up on the finest marigold patch I'd ever seen on the back side of our land.  My mom loved flowers so I pulled her up a couple hills for her flower bed.  When I got home with my flowers for Mom, things got a little strange.  Dad came home early from the Fire Dept. and made me show him where I found the "flower patch".  He then proceeded to use the tractor and rotary mower to destroy the crop of flowers.



why did he do that


----------



## Rackbuster

I thought this was neat.I found this while hunting piedmont.There was a grave site and trails leading to it farther back from where this is.This was by itself and you could see mound of dirt that was foundation of the house and big rocks that were used for pillows for the house.I love the way they put the wifes name on headstone.It said    Lucey
        Wife of
     Lee Johnson

She was a kind and affectionale
wife and mother and
a friend to all.


----------



## Fat Daddy

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> why did he do that



Just in case your not kidding....
It was my Brother's marijuana patch and marijuana looks like marigolds to an 8 year old


----------



## mtstephens18

found some womens underware one day...killed a turkey right after,.......may start huntin panties!


----------



## tugrivercopper

man ya'll see some weird stuff in georgia!!!! dont know if i wanna come down there and hunt now or not!!! holy midgets!!


----------



## king killer delete

*Drone*

Hunting on Fort Stewart I found a drone airplane that had crashed during WW2. Ft Stewart was used to train Anti aircraft gunners during WW2 . The drone had been shot up and had 50 cal holes all in it. I also found an unexploded  mortar round stuck in an oak tree on Ft Stewart. Of course I reported it to the MP game warden and EOD took care of it. The game warden said it was no big deal they found them all the time. I think that was 1978, a long time ago.


----------



## crowslayer

found a weather balloon one day hung up in a tree


----------



## WCK85

crowslayer said:


> found a weather balloon one day hung up in a tree



Must have been windy...


----------



## REDFOXJR

kcausey said:


> I found a Black Bear skull 3 years ago in MONROE county while scouting.
> 
> Last year i found about 30 pot plants growing in plastic cups about 10 feet off of the Bond Swamp NWR property line.......i just kicked them over and nicely watered them.



where in monroe did you find the bear skull?


----------



## Budda

Wile huntin one year down in south ga i found a cannon sunk n tha mud.  my truck hada big wench on the front of it.  after a hour of tuggin, i wasnt able to git it out of the mudy bank.  i did git a wagen wheel tho.  the cannon is prolly still there.


----------



## bearcat Z7

saw an oppossum with palmettoes growing out of his rear, actually though thtey might have been just stuck but actually had fresh growth and i was hunting with my dad when i was probably about 10 so i had a witness


----------



## lost alaskan

The biggest start I ever got was hiking up in the Superstition mtns in AZ.  Plenty of people have died out there.  I was standing on this big boulder looking over a canyon when I glanced down I saw what looked like the top of a bleached out human skull.  My heart skipped a beat, but at close examination it was an old bleached out desert tortoise shell. 
I found a little Boy Scout hunting knife.  Now days I doubts kids are allowed anywhere near knives.  Funny thing is, it holds an edge better than just about any knife I own.
We hiked down to this creek and found a set of car keys hanging from a branch.  Maybe the owner had a spare key when he got back to his car and decided he wasn't hiking all the way back for the originals.  Or he was riding with someone else. 
With all the dead bodies they find around here(mostly drugs ect.)I figure it's only a matter of time before I stumble across one.


----------



## peezee

an ATM machine.

rode with the cops and showed them where it was, turns out it was pulled out of a store with a truck.

yes, i checked it for any money bandits missed.


----------



## ryanh487

bobman said:


> the tough guys bragging about shooting dogs...... is there a wimp icon?



if there were a bunch of dogs threatening my pet or personal well-being, i would lay them out without a second thought. a dog fighting circuit was busted up near our club, and when the cops showed up the guys release all the dogs. we had numerous pitbulls that were more or less wild animals roaming our club as a pack, and they chased a member on his fourwheeler. they were shot on sight until there were no more to worry about.


----------



## lost alaskan

Almost forgot about the Indian memorial I found.  We we hiking back up this drainage and there in the middle of the creek on a boulder was a saddle bridle and blanket.  I mentioned it to a friend who happed to mention it to a Navajo at work and he explained, in the old days they would kill the indians horse and place it near water(to drink)so the brave could visit it.  Now it's done as a symbolic gesture; the horse doesn't get killed.


----------



## huntfourfun

I found an old brass stirrup from civil war era.


----------



## jshanehorton

Found a pair of costa del mars, in good condition, Sunday morning at my lease.   Must be trespassers cause no one in the lease knows anything about them.


----------



## LUCKYLAMB912

bugman said:


> I once had a midget come walking down a logging road that ran through a clear cut one afternoon. Dressed head to toe in white. Except for bright green flip-flops. I still get cracked up over that one.



may have been an OOMPA LOOMPA looking for the chocolate factory!!!


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Two one dollar bills just lying there on the leaves.   One hundred year old spice bottle in a creek



Two one dollar bills? I've had that trick played on my before. I leaned over to pick it up, just to become victim to my uncle waiting in a gilly suit!! Scared me real good!


----------



## Cutem all Jack

A buddy of mine just found a log laying on a 110 inch bucks head! His horns were sticking out either side of the tree. Maybe he will chime in and post some pictures.
Another time I was huntin oconee NF and I was probably 1 mile off the dirt road as the sun poked up I saw something red through the woods I eased over to it and it was a rockdale newspaper stand full of pots and pans. A guy had taken a ol hedge bush and bent it over and mad a little house out of it. Kinda felt like I was being watched so I got outta there quick and in a hurry. The bad thing about it is for him to even get to a gas station it's a 14 -16 mile walk. Makes ya kinda wonder what he has done to be living like that?


----------



## Stomper

Well we it was found years ago but none the less. A Buckeye tree. Every new hunter we get, we take and get them a buckeye for good luck. This year my dad and I took my oldest Daughter for her Buckeye. 

That's memories right there.


----------



## hambone76

I caught two people smoking away in a grown up clear cut in Talbot Co. I was only 15 at the time, alone and had a bow in my hand, so I kept quiet and eased back away from them. I could hear them coughing and hacking their fool heads off. I heard them leave, walked up to the dirt road, and lying in the ditch across from the woods road that they pulled out of was an RC Cola can that was bent in across the middle and it had ten or so little holes punched into the bent portion. The area around the holes was burnt black from them smoking their stuff on it. 

My cousin found a five point, 78" shed in Macon County that has a bullet hole clean through the base. 
I will get a pic of it to post.


----------



## papachaz

short stop said:


> me and Rock bottom found a big patch of maryjuanna abou1/4 acre of it right where we bowhunted as kids   all the deer were STONED



so they were good and relaxed, real mellow huh....


----------



## slip

A chair, whole box of oreos and a 24 pack of beer.
Everything was empty but very fresh.

This was on the edge of a dove field on a WMA...


----------



## simpleman30

a couple of weeks ago on our deer-dog club, one guy came out of the woods with a 3' tall sponge bob (stuffed animal).  no clue how it got in the middle of our 14,000 acre club.


----------



## jiminbogart

devil-dog said:


> found a dead doe, which had been birthing a yearling.
> she and the yearling were both dead.
> first time I've ever seen anything like that..........



No wonder she died, birthing a year old + deer. Most does birth fawns.


----------



## synack

I was fishing with a buddy, in what I think was the Oconee river (been a very long time), and a guy comes walking up with a giant rope slung over his shoulder and asked us if we had seen his pet bull. He told us not to worry, that the bull was "real friendly," so we got the heck out of there.

I was also wandering around the woods in Loganville and came across some old graves right off of Rabbit Farm Rd.? That's also been a long time. I think the name on the grave was Leach, they were very old and sunken in. I don't know if they're still there.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

This was a wierd thing that happened...., close enough!

One time, me and a friend was deer hunting during the week on our hunting lease. We was sitting there in camp after having dinner at about 10:00 at night. We had a fire burning just hanging around when this vehicle pulls in through our gate with his lights shining toward us. This small truck just sets there for a few minutes and then out steps this guy. He stood up and stretched, and then cracked open a beer and took a big swig! Me and my buddy was sitting there thinking...., can you believe this! The next thing you know, he comes walking right up to the fire and starts warming himself front and back side. He then starts checking his phone and calling someone and having conversation and then hangs up. At this point in time, not a word has been said by none of us. I had a 357 magnum laid on our shooting bench right beside me. This guy after warming himself, looks over at me and my buddy and then finally speaks! He told us his name, and that he has been riding around for about an hour now looking for deer camps that had a camp fire burning. He said he likes to hang out by the fire and shoot the breeze with folks. Anyhow, long story short, he stayed about 1 hour and told us his entire life story!  Then he got in his truck and left and we never saw him again. Pretty strange and the nerve of this guy! He must have thought we were on the beach or something getting ready to listen to Jimmy Buffet!


----------



## gtrman

Well, one was a doe that had either tried to jump a gas line being built and got stuck in there, or she had hit the steel pipe on the other side and just fell back down in there.  
It is hard to tell from the photo, but she is laying close enough to the pipe to have hit it and fallen back in the hole when she'd tried to jump it.  One of the workers watching equipment the night before had said that he thought he heard something big hit the pipe that night, but he didn't see anything when he checked.  He may have just missed her, or may have been totally mistaken.  Who knows...


The other was this "thing" that my son and I found in a creek just laying on its side stuck against a log.  It was made of plastic, and I assume it is a feeder, but had my son pose beside it to illustrate its size.  I think a cattle feeder, but not sure.  I am more unsure of what kind of a gully washer it took to wash it to where it was, FAR from any cow pastures.


----------



## rigderunner

Stomper said:


> Well we it was found years ago but none the less. A Buckeye tree. Every new hunter we get, we take and get them a buckeye for good luck. This year my dad and I took my oldest Daughter for her Buckeye.
> 
> That's memories right there.



i only know of three buckeye trees anywere i found them hunting





ive seen all kinds of weird stuff from planned car wrecks by devil worshipers to devil worshipers  sacrificing goats an doing there chants and the most recent was a stolen/stripped car were we coonhunt that id been buy every night for 3 weeks and i go in 1 night to find a white rose on the dash board that hadnt been there the night before ive ran up on meth labs liquor stills pot feilds  and this year i also had a fully naked man run by me within 10 foot of me with a hog leg 44 in his hand he just stopped looked at me grunted and ran off  i have a whole list of crap ive seen in the woods thats strange as  a mountain range i guess you see that stuff when you hunt the govt woods


----------



## jbird1

This account is a little different in that I'm pretty sure that I, myself, was the "wierd thing" according to a still as of yet, unknown trespasser. 

It was late April and I had managed to get free for a mid-week A.M. turkey hunt at our lease in Oglethorpe county.  The conditions were perfect and I was greeted at the listening spot by thunderous gobbling on the river.  I managed to get set up and had a great hunt watching the Boss strut on a limb over the river.  Although I was unable to close the deal, it had been a great morning and I was pumped!

This is where things got interesting.  I hoofed it back to camp maybe 3/4 mile and it had gotten warm.  The layers that protected me from the cool morning air had become saturated with sweat.  So I get back to camp and remove every stitch of clothing and crack a cool one to calm my nerves.  Now this is not my normal mode of operation.  Mind you it is mid week during turkey season in what is primarily a deer club.  I thought It was pretty safe "cooling off", all things considered.

Well I get on the horn to a hunting buddy to report my exciting morning.  I am into the story pretty good when I look up and a young twenty something female in a new yellow jeep comes rolling quickly through camp right past me.  From what I could gather, she was probably a student from Athens looking for a Mtn. Bike trail or something because there was a bike on the back of the jeep.  Anyway, we make eye contact  about the time she's even with me and she stands on the breaks...throws it in reverse, cuts the wheels and rolls right towards me.  She looks back and says "sorry, wrong road!", and spins the tires headed back out.  I was in shock and I just stood there for a minute and pondered what had just happened.

Anyway, after my buddy stopped laughing, I got of the phone and put some shorts on.  Pretty wierd.  I get the feeling this might be how some of the Bigfeets stories get started.  Oh well, I hope she's not scarred forever.


----------



## Luckybuck

Have come across this several times bass fishing using a silent trolling motor.  Come up on ladies with top off taking in the sun.  When they become aware it is too late to put their top back on and they try to hide behind a set of hands, but their hands are too small.


----------



## sportsman18

I found a babys head while i was scouting in the middle of nowhere. it was a baby dolls head that it. but it scared the crap out of me i thought it was real at first. miles away from any houses


----------



## southernboy2147

It was my first time fishing on lake sinclair, I went with my brother and his buddy on one holiday night fishin. it was prolly 2a.m. or 3a.m. in the morning, we where heading toward the back of a cove with to 200 merc tapped out we stopped about 50 yards from the dock when we saw a teenage couple jump up with nothin but a pair of panties and boxers on. the funny park was they watched us for about 2 minutes with nothin but underwear on, before puttin a shirt on and waitin on us to leave.


----------



## Son

The darnest thing I've seen while hunting was, rabbits of all colors and sizes. I was bowhunting in Morocco on a Naval Base at Sidi Yahia in 1962. Rabbits are all we had to hunt on base.


----------



## antnye

jbird1 said:


> This account is a little different in that I'm pretty sure that I, myself, was the "wierd thing" according to a still as of yet, unknown trespasser.
> 
> It was late April and I had managed to get free for a mid-week A.M. turkey hunt at our lease in Oglethorpe county.  The conditions were perfect and I was greeted at the listening spot by thunderous gobbling on the river.  I managed to get set up and had a great hunt watching the Boss strut on a limb over the river.  Although I was unable to close the deal, it had been a great morning and I was pumped!
> 
> This is where things got interesting.  I hoofed it back to camp maybe 3/4 mile and it had gotten warm.  The layers that protected me from the cool morning air had become saturated with sweat.  So I get back to camp and remove every stitch of clothing and crack a cool one to calm my nerves.  Now this is not my normal mode of operation.  Mind you it is mid week during turkey season in what is primarily a deer club.  I thought It was pretty safe "cooling off", all things considered.
> 
> Well I get on the horn to a hunting buddy to report my exciting morning.  I am into the story pretty good when I look up and a young twenty something female in a new yellow jeep comes rolling quickly through camp right past me.  From what I could gather, she was probably a student from Athens looking for a Mtn. Bike trail or something because there was a bike on the back of the jeep.  Anyway, we make eye contact  about the time she's even with me and she stands on the breaks...throws it in reverse, cuts the wheels and rolls right towards me.  She looks back and says "sorry, wrong road!", and spins the tires headed back out.  I was in shock and I just stood there for a minute and pondered what had just happened.
> 
> Anyway, after my buddy stopped laughing, I got of the phone and put some shorts on.  Pretty wierd.  I get the feeling this might be how some of the Bigfeets stories get started.  Oh well, I hope she's not scarred forever.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Spent a couple of hours readin all the posts and there are some great stories. There's a small section of woods near my house where I've found some old blankets, a walkie-talkie, and a bunch of household appliances (fridge, stove, washer) that ended up there when a tornado hit a while back. When Im out fishin on the Chattahoochee I do wish I could see the girls I went to high school with "put on a show!"


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Almost forgot something. Quick info. on the woods: Its a small tract owned by two ladies who live up north. They don't mind people being there so people walk their dogs and kids just explore the woods. I was in a reall thick part and found a big tree with 13 tally marks cut into it. At the base of the tree is a water filled ditch. Kinda scary to think what may be in there.


----------



## thomas the redneck

well just spent 2 nights readin and laffin so heres mine
old still in lamar co
old car in lamar co swamp near city pond 
pot feild same area  
the sand bar hippity in fl on cold water creek and again on eglin afb 
a shark and a gator at the same time in fl on black water river
no ear cleaners or "tamp's" hangin  or money but did see a buck try his luck with a goat once  
i can not belive this post has been alive for so long think i might go shed huntin tomarrow i let you know if i find any thing odd


----------



## southernboy2147

i forgot the time i went coon huntin on our farm one night with my brother, the dogs cut out way across the property line following a creek. a hour later we finally caught up to the dogs, leashed them and start headin back. we found a fourwheeler trail and was walkin down it went all 3 of us caught the sent and stopped us dead in our tracks... pot. we looked left and right and saw a fresh cut trail with loggin tape markin it. we decided to get out of there quick.. a few months later i heard they poped the guys for it... i believe it was like 15 acres worth of plants. none of us ever turned anybody in but it was a weird feeling not knowin if anybody was watchin you or anything.


----------



## Bowsniper100

I was up in my stand overlooking a flat bottom & 4 hrs into a morning hunt when 2 hunters came by within 20 yards. The guy in back stopped walking and his buddy keep going. As he stood right in front of me, he dropped pants and took a crap....


----------



## kmckinnie

So what did you find!lols


----------



## Steve762us

Bowsniper100 said:


> I was up in my stand overlooking a flat bottom & 4 hrs into a morning hunt when 2 hunters came by within 20 yards. The guy in back stopped walking and his buddy keep going. As he stood right in front of me, he dropped pants and took a crap....



...just as he squatted, and settled..you should have cleared your throat, loudly.


----------



## goastinstructor

An entire bare foot family scavenging my feeder 2 miles back in a swamp surounded by flood plain.  It was a little creepy and very sad gave em what food i had in my pack and a few other supplies but thats all the help they would take.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

I sure aint found no turkey in the woods this year thats for sure


----------



## maxwell42583

I found two poachers trying to shoot my tom decoy about three weeks ago! 
I found a pile of Sudafed boxes, some plastic sex toy boxes, and pornos in the woods near the road by my farm. My buddy and I found a pot plant on his land. Found hundreds of balloons over the years. About 20 years ago, my Grandaddy found a HUGE weather baloon in one of our fields one day. It must have been 100 feet long! On another buddy's property we caught some kids getting down in their truck a couple of times. His grandfather slammed a piece of tin on the top of their truck and yelled at them! They never came back! I heard a weird noise one morning while turkey hunting last year and I didnt know what it could be. All of a sudden a weird looking bird appeared. I new immediately that it was a ringneck pheasant, which is obviously very rare in my area. I shot it of course. It turned out that the farm next to us had a penned raised pheasant hunt the weekend before!


----------



## blood on the ground

Passed on chance to go hunting with a buddy in douglas county a few years ago, he called me later that morning and explained how he found a dead man by the gate to his property!  Said the dude was shot in the head. Yikes!


----------



## maxwell42583

We bought a couple 100 acres behind our farm a couple of years ago. I was getting some patches ready on the new property when my tractor stalled on something big. I got out to investigate. It was a big old freezer buried in the ground! I new a dang body was going to be in it, but I dug it out with my loader anyway. It turned out to be full of old glass jars and beer cans. I also found a 40'x10' pipe down in the creek. It was an old tank someone cut the ends off of to make a road through the creek. Asked the old property owner and he said he had put it there about 40 years ago. It doesnt sound too weird, but you have to realize how thick and far back in the woods it was.


----------



## maxwell42583

I went hunting with my friend in Miller County a couple of years ago. He is a Florida guy that owns land up there. We were pulling onto his road when we noticed an Explorer Sport that had blew a stop sign and slammed into a bunch of trees and a ditch. Blood was every where and the windshield was busted out. I called the law and began searching for the body that just flew through the windshield. The officers got there and took over. They never found out who it was or where they went. It was a stolen vehicle. I also pulled up an a Prius one time in a ditch with its roof collapsed. The two guys in the car were driving when a tree fell across the road. Both of them were staring at me with glazed over eyes. The impact had broken their necks. The motor was still running and the left wheel was still spinning full throttle.


----------



## irishredneck

maxwell42583 said:


> I went hunting with my friend in Miller County a couple of years ago. He is a Florida guy that owns land up there. We were pulling onto his road when we noticed an Explorer Sport that had blew a stop sign and slammed into a bunch of trees and a ditch. Blood was every where and the windshield was busted out. I called the law and began searching for the body that just flew through the windshield. The officers got there and took over. They never found out who it was or where they went. It was a stolen vehicle. I also pulled up an a Prius one time in a ditch with its roof collapsed. The two guys in the car were driving when a tree fell across the road. Both of them were staring at me with glazed over eyes. The impact had broken their necks. The motor was still running and the left wheel was still spinning full throttle.




Geez...reminds me of the time I found a car in a ditch one night with the lights still on. The guy was knocked out, he still had a pulse. I called 911 and they talked me through a few things while the ambulance made its way out. There was a Vodka bottle laying on the floor and a pile of clothes in the back seat...looked like he had been living in his car or something. Ambulance got there and took over..I read in the paper the next day that he died that night in hospital.


----------



## dalton257

while coon hunting ran across an airplane turned upside down in the middle of a road.  We were the first on the scene and had to drive about 4 miles to the nearest phone ( no cell phones in those days.) He tried to make an emergency landing and his landing gear caught on a power line crossing the road. It was pretty gruesome. We used our dog box to prop up the wing so they could use the jaws of life to extract the pilot. I went to school with 2 of the pilots brothers and one of the EMTs at the scene was also the pilots brother. The pilot died shortly after being removed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Many years ago, it was common practice to hunt along the sides of roadways in our area.  Lots of us built deer stands in trees along the sides of roads just off the rite-of-way.  This roadway was finally paved back around 1968 and it was a 3-mile roadway known as Camp Daniel Marshall Road in the southern end of Lincoln County.  It dead-ended into Clark's Hill Lake at Camp Daniel Marshall which was a Baptist Camp Retreat for the Southern Baptist Convention of Georgia.  I am sure that a lot of you in the surrounding area know this roadway is located off of Double Branches Road very near to the Bussey Point WMA. 

We all knew who built each particular stand and respected each other by not using other people's stands each year.  Well, on one hunting trip, I was settled into my stand while it was still dark and just before daylight was approaching, a slow moving car came along and let a guy out.  The car then continued on down the road.  This guy slowly walked over to the base of the tree that I was in and proceeded to rake back some leaves, brush, etc and then pulled out a couple of jugs that were obviously filled with "moonshine".  The car then came back up the road and he got in and they drove away.  I never made a sound and he never knew that I was sitting about 20 feet up above him at the time.  In those days, it was also common knowledge that a certain large land-owner had a couple of liquor stills in that area and that he had some of his tenants operate them for him.  Actually, this man was a very respected "southern gentleman" of our community and he ran this type of operation for probably 30-40 years or so according to my Father.

I rode down this road several months ago and I still remembered which trees that I had built the stands long ago.  I actually saw some of the original boards that were used in one of my stands back about 40 years ago.  I used treated wood even back then and I could still see some remnants of the  original 2 X 2's and also 2 X 4's that I had used back then.  

I should tell you that the reason that this tree is still standing is because of me and the dastardly thing that I did back in those days.  I was young and dumb and I actually made the steps by using the biggest nails/spikes that was available back then.  I nailed them with a 3-lb hammer on the back side of the tree back then.  The timber was cut on this property many years ago but because of these big metal spikes, the cutting crew did not risk cutting it.  I learned my lesson back then and have never used spikes again like that.  Trust me, my Father found out about it and he was NOT a happy camper either.


----------



## mountainraider68

HOLADUDE best find of all a brave naked chick just crusing the river haha what a find


----------



## jnorton

A few years back I was hunting on Dixie Creek WMA, I had several does and a nice buck come blasting up the road about 50 yards from me. A few minutes later a hunter came stalking up that same road. He was quiet as he could be, if I hadn't spotted him, I never would have known he was there. He suddenly stopped, threw down his bow, and pulled out his phone. I then listened as he screamed into his phone for five minutes about business, and about he couldn't even enjoy his one week off because all of the people who worked for him were freaking idiots. After he finished berating them, he picked up his bow and continued on his very quiet stalk. He seemed kinda angry when I started laughing.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN

Arrowhead95 said:


> Not in the woods but, I was taking a friend of mine bass fishing on Lake Okeechobee once. While driving there at o dark thirty we are approaching an overpass to the Florida Turnpike. I'm about 30 yards away from the overpass and a girl comes running towards my truck out of the darkness and she is buck naked. NoI'm going about 40mph and hauling a boat so there ain't no stopping real quick. She crossed the road and was heading for the toll booth last I saw her. I'm sure she wasn't out jogging for her health.
> 
> Another time I was heading out to my hunt club just west of Chapel Hill, NC. I was on I-40 heading west. Again O dark thirty. There in the hammer lane was a 8ft wooden step ladder. I pull over and back up and throw it in the truck. It was brand new. Still had labels and straps wrapped around it. Still have it.
> 
> Was hunting my club up in NC one time. I had a stand that was about 10' past the fence that borders I-40. It was just getting daylight. The prime time to see deer move and a Highway patrol officer pulled over a car directly behind me. Lights flashing. Not sure what the problem was but ther were there for 40 minutes. Never saw a deer that morning...... Course the HP guy didn't see me sitting in a tree with a gun either.
> 
> In the woods I've found old bottles and arrowheads.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I know you guys don't have them in GA. But we do in FL.



YUP.... Took the airboat out in the marsh, set up a climber and waited for sunlight.. Saw something brown headed in my direction, so I put the camera away and started to draw the bow.. Saw a tan/brown panther.. Tail hanging to the ground.. Never said a word for 2 years until others started talking about a brown panther in the "Tomato Ditches" where everyone runs airboats.. Thank goodness that I was not going crazy !!!


----------



## Timberchicken

Found top piece of a two man climbing stand 30ft up a pine tree. Guess he dropped bottom part and shemmed down.


----------



## chadeugene

Timberchicken said:


> Found top piece of a two man climbing stand 30ft up a pine tree. Guess he dropped bottom part and shemmed down.



The elusive two man climbing stand.. never ran across one of those I can honestly say.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

Parts of a plane where it had crashed a long time ago, last year went back and pointed out a wing piece to my daughter most of it had been covered with pine straw and leaves.

Had a hog dog find a fresh killed dawn deer in the woods covered in palmettos it looked so fake not a hair out of place


----------



## clint1948

Naked women, cavorting couples, whiskey stills, and pot fields.  I need to get out of the house more often.  There is adventure in them there woods.


----------



## josh chatham

We used to hunt in Gwinnett County behind Hog Mtn.  THere are about 50 or 60 old Creek Indian graves on a ridge where we used to hunt.  Pretty cool!


----------



## ddawg

I was walking along the edge of a field to my stand early one morning a few years ago, there was a hard frost on the ground; the kind where the grass crunches when you walk. I saw some substance deep in the grass faintly glowing, like lighting bugs. It looked like moss.  I thought I was seeing things for a long time, but have later found out that there really are some forms of moss that glows, but at the time it was freaky!


----------



## gemcgrew

Found a wallet one morning while rabbit hunting. It had several hundred dollars worth of concert tickets inside and the concert was playing that evening. Called the owner of the wallet and he could not believe it. He had lost it a couple weeks earlier and had no idea where. He was so excited to get it back.

Found 4 Polaroid pictures of a nude woman posing. Pics were wedged in the fork of a tree. 

Another time while rabbit hunting, I came into an area and could hear a high pitched beeping sound. Took me quite a while to pinpoint the source of it. As I moved leaves and dirt away, I found a pager. I called the numbers on it but nobody would tell me who owned it.


----------



## dawglover73

You know it's a good thread when it's 7 years old and going strong.  I don't remember ever commenting on this, and I don't have time to check right now.  But, in addition to plenty of the more common things listed here, I do have one thing yet to be mentioned.  A while back, I was hunting a food plot.  I was in the middle of nowhere, miles from the nearest ungated road.  So, there's no possible way I could be walked or driven in on.  However, a helicopter from the distance kept getting closer and closer to me.  He flew past me and turned around.  He lowered his altitude to the point I thought it was quite odd.  He gets closer and closer, then LANDS in the food plot.  He jumps out, takes a leak, then takes off again.  Just my luck.


----------



## cuntryncity

A few years ago I am hunting in the early morning. I get to my stand in the dark and set up. As dawn breaks I can see a piece of a orange tape or old vest on the ground about 50 yards away. I think it strange and resolve to go pick it up after I hunt. About 30 minutes later the piece of orange"gets up" and it was a poacher laying on the ground in orange camo?!? Good thing I didn't shoot but I whistle to him as he he left. Idiot.


----------



## WCHAZ

I was on my way back to my truck from hunting one day and came upon a tomb stone. In the middle of the woods! pretty far away from any houses. It was a fairly new looking stone (marble) it had a man and girls names on it I assume his daughter, they died one day apart. I don't know how it got there marble is very heavy, no way to get a truck in there. I know it freaked me out when i walked upon it


----------



## Skylar25

ttt


----------



## BigBrett

This is my favorite thread, no doubt. Please keep it going


----------



## Oconostota

Yep - very interesting thread.

May I post a recent experience, with the disclaimer that I was hiking and not hunting?

Last week, I'm exloring, and I see something white hanging on a tree limb.  As I get closer, I see that it's a white plastic coat hanger with some kind of label or paper on it.  Getting closer, I see handwriting on the paper.  I'm starting to think it might be like those little crosses you see beside a road, with someone's name on it, as a memorial of where a loved one got killed.  I'm starting to think that maybe someone's kid died there.  My heart is sinking as I go closer to read it.  Then the hair on the back of my neck stands up, I put my right hand to what's on my hip, and I start looking around in alarm, right after I read...."I need to wear women's panties.  404-XXX-YYYY".

I started feeling pretty nauseous and was hoping I didn't have to prevent a "Deliverance" moment.  It's a good thing someone didn't happen upon me then by accident, because he may have gotten shot.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter

I found a 12 pack of bud in a iced down cooler and a bag full of turkey calls when i was scouting some property in Indiana 2 weeks before turkey season.Drank the 12 and still have the calls.It was on private property and i was the only one with hunting rights.Also called the game warden.


----------



## 2bbshot

Enjoyed reading this thread! Ill add mine. I was duck hunting on the Georgia coast with a few friends from college. I don't remember the exact location but I know we put the boat in at champney landing and went towards the I ocean. We had hunted that morning and were spending the rest of the day to ride around and look. Suddenly I had the urge to go real bad like the twelve pack and pile of seafood from BJ's the night before had started a mutiny in my gut. We saw this island or maybe just land I couldn't tell that had a nice beach as opposed to marsh grass everywhere so I went for it. The other guys stayed in the boat I took care I business. While walking back to the boat I notice that there are rabbit droppings everywere I mean all over everything there would have had to been a small army if rabbits to produce these pellets. Bout that time I see a small shack so me and my buddies walk over there and inside the shack is covered with rabbit droppings. Then I notice a buried snapper lawn mower with just the handle bars sticking out of the sand. I'm kinda scratching my head wondering what's up with this place and we all got creeped out and left. Never saw a single rabbit there either. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## fiftycalbert

Me and a friend were hunting off the altamaha a while back. We took his boat and was coming back to the landing, and came up on to a bunch of kayakers. So we went by slowly, not to wake them, and then continued on. Around the next bend, we cam up on 300+ coming down the river! We decided to pull up on the sand bar and wait for them to pass. When we got up to the sandbar, i decided to do some exploring into the treeline. Came up on a good amount of hog sign and droppings, so i went back to the boat, and retrieved my rifle. Went back and heard a lot of crunching, and cracking coming down the trail i was on. Ibacked into the bushes, took a knee, and waited at the ready for what i thought may be a big hog coming my way. Ended up being a kayaker, looking for a place to take a dump! When i came out of the bushes, in full camo, i scared the you-know-what right out of him!He screamed like a little girl, turned and ran back to the other end where he came from. I have never laughed so hard !


----------



## ncrobb

A friend of mine in college was diving in a golf course pond retrieving golf balls (he did this to make extra money).  He found a car with a dead woman in it.  She had a heart attack and ran off the road into the pond with no trace.  The family and authorities had been searching for her and had no clues.


----------



## hunting clouds

picked up eighty something dollars scattered in the leaves and partially weathered on a high ridge on dawson forest several years ago . had to take to the bank but since it had both serial numbers they made it good


----------



## dixiecutter

found lots of things while deerhunting at different wma's in alabama. a rusty antique horseshoe. skinned a deer once and found a pellet from a pellet rifle in him. a few arrowheads. a grunt call and several other hunting items. but here's the three most interesting: I found a rusty old cannon ball. found an overgrown shack nowhere even remotely near any road or trail of any type. and i know where there's a hill on top on a hill that doesnt seem to fit. its probably 50 yds x 20 yards in area and maybe 15 ft high. has mature trees growing on it that mach the trees around it. it looks man-made like maybe an indian mound or something. anyhow. i'll post pictures of the cabin maybe tomorrow but my last visit to the mound was before they invented the camera phone. think any if the same people are reading these posts? hope the thread stays alive i've enjoyed it.


----------



## dixiecutter

here they are


----------



## blackwater622

Back in 2002 my wife and I moved to Johnson City TN.  I fished Boone Lake everyday after work. I was fishing one day and seen helecopters buzzing. Turns out a fisherman found a severed head just across the lake. After investigating they found a Georgia couples bodies chopped up in a storage warehouse and the guy was dumping body parts little by little. It was all over the news and myu phone was ringing off the hook from our family making sure we were still alive. Turns out the guy they caught had also killed another woman and dumped the body near lookout mountian. It was drug related


----------



## fishnfool

I went up one dayto hunt with my dad somewhere around Toccoa. I had never been in the woods where we were so I struck out before daylight looking for a ridge my dad had sent me on a wild goose to, I came up on a ridge so I decided to sit over looking a bottom until daylight. There was a pile of rocks there so I made my self comfortable then a few minutes after daylight I look down and notice voids under the rocks, then noticed a few more piles of rock lying in the same configuration then turned around and noticed a foot marker, all four had writing chiseled in rock but all I could make out was 17?? on one of them. This was way back in the middle of nowhere. My dad did or anyone else that he asked knew any thing about it.


----------



## mtstephens18

there are two cemetaries on our hunting club, but me and my dad were scouting one day and found a single grave on top of a hill with the date 1755 on it.... today while turkey hunting, I found a debit card I was about a mile from the nearest road, on top of a ridge, in a pine thicket.  I stopped to rest, and looked down and saw it.  I picked it up and the name on it is a guy I know!!  didnt know he hunted there either!  He moved to Louisiana several years ago, and the expiration date on it was '07, so it has been laying there for several years.....  kinda odd that it was somebody's that I know..... I sent him a message on facebook a few minutes ago. he said he lost it while dragging a deer out several years ago


----------



## GEORGIADAWG1

Dutch said:


> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.
> 
> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.



People use those things as scent attractants for deer


----------



## The mtn man

When I was young, I was deer hunting here in Nc mtns, was a cold dec. morning, I was walking down a logging rd, and noticed some strange tracks in the trail, they were in the mud, and it was one of those mornings where the ground moisture was frozen and forms ice crystals that point upwards, at closer inspection they were human tracks from someone barefoot, they had to be fresh cause they had stepped on the ice and broke it, now that was wierd, it looked like they had came out of the woods headed for the main rd.It was probably in the high teens or low 20s that morning, I still can't understand why someone would be barefoot.


----------



## Arrow3

Spin off to fishing

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7915580#post7915580


----------



## huntingonthefly

Budda said:


> Wile huntin one year down in south ga i found a cannon sunk n tha mud.  my truck hada big wench on the front of it.  after a hour of tuggin, i wasnt able to git it out of the mudy bank.  i did git a wagen wheel tho.  the cannon is prolly still there.



Directions? Plenty of relic hunters on here!


----------



## ALPHAMAX

one time on my private hunting land, i walked up on a dude & a lady nude, gettin dirty. no kiddin and she was hot


----------



## Stickemdeep

Found a Bigfoot


----------



## The mtn man

ALPHAMAX said:


> one time on my private hunting land, i walked up on a dude & a lady nude, gettin dirty. no kiddin and she was hot



Theres a place up here in the mtns, I like to turkey hunt, my dad and uncle walked up on this guy and gal, I'll just say he was having rutting behavior, dad knew the guy, he is an old man, I didn't believe him, I ended up walking up on him twice a couple years later with 2 different women, first time they didn't know I was there, the second time I had a buddy with me, he was laughing so hard they heard him, the young lady took her clothes and covered her head and started screaming, she obviously knew who we were,(small town).The old man just started grinning, both women I saw with him were young enough to be his granddaughters, We were on an old logging road, you could get a 4x4 into, but we walked, after seeing her vehicle parked in some bushes at the start of the logging road, I knew who she was LOL.Everytime that old man see's me, he asked if I have been turkey huntin, I can't help but start laughing.


----------



## David C.

While tent camping on a fishing trip in Killarney, Ontario, Canada we had a black bear scratching on the canvas of the tent at 3 a.m. because he smelled the food. That was the last time we went up there without a firearm.

Found a graveyard in Hancock county from 1800's on some private land that we had permission to hunt. (Very close to Ogeechee WMA)

Found a large ceramic elephant near Buford Dam (We left it there.)

Saw a bobcat with a long tail near Mineral Springs, Tx. while on a WMA hunt. I thought that I was seeing things until I asked the game warden. She told me that she had seen him a couple of times.

I watched a mating pair of very large fox squirrels for about 30 minutes while in a tree Hancock county, they never knew that I was there. Let's just say that the male knew how to get her "stimulated" by using a few well known methods. (I don't want to get into too much detail here, need to keep it G rated.) At times, they were on a tree branch less than 5 feet in front of me. It was a National Geographic moment, but this was before cell phones. 

I was still hunting way back in the woods in Greene county, on Oconee National Forrest (Now Redlands WMA?) when I thought that I heard music. As I approached the area of the noise, it sounded like the bugs bunny theme. I thought that I had lost my mind until I saw the truck. A guy was eating breakfast while watching a portable t.v. with Bugs Bunny on it. To this day, I don't know how he drove that far back in there. There was no road. 

While hunting near Honey Island, Tx, I saw a very large feline. I talked to the game warden, he said that they are aware of them, but they were not "officially recognized" because no one has killed one in many years.

Actually, I looked it up and turns out Texas does recognize them. Not specifically Hardin County, but extremely close...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0232.pdf

That's for all of the naysayers.


----------



## riverbank

Came across 2 timber rattlers getting it on, an arrow stuck in a tree, a sweet pair of sunglasses , and just yesterday I found a pair of fiskars pruning shears while fishing , this is an old thread , but real interesting. Y'all found anything new?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

I found a dead baby pig on an island a few months ago looked like it just died didn't have any holes or nothing wrong with it


----------



## riverbank

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> I found a dead baby pig on an island a few months ago looked like it just died didn't have any holes or nothing wrong with it


Dang.....was it a wild hog?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Yea


----------



## doenightmare

The mtn man said:


> When I was young, I was deer hunting here in Nc mtns, was a cold dec. morning, I was walking down a logging rd, and noticed some strange tracks in the trail, they were in the mud, and it was one of those mornings where the ground moisture was frozen and forms ice crystals that point upwards, at closer inspection they were human tracks from someone barefoot, they had to be fresh cause they had stepped on the ice and broke it, now that was wierd, it looked like they had came out of the woods headed for the main rd.It was probably in the high teens or low 20s that morning, I still can't understand why someone would be barefoot.



I think you and me know those weren't human tracks. Were they "big" feet?


----------



## FAASupport

I found a shed from a B&C class mule deer that was stuck inside a tree.  The tree grew around the shed.


----------



## Joe Brandon

bugman said:


> I once had a midget come walking down a logging road that ran through a clear cut one afternoon. Dressed head to toe in white. Except for bright green flip-flops. I still get cracked up over that one.



Man sorry I know this is old but thank you for keeping me up late tonight at work!


----------



## Chuck1989

I know this theread is old, but I’ve enjoyed reading these posts. Anyone got anything good from this season?


----------



## oldguy

ALPHAMAX said:


> one time on my private hunting land, i walked up on a dude & a lady nude, gettin dirty. no kiddin and she was hot


I was running the woods roads on the place I rented rounded a corner and there lay the landowner and a pretty young thing (NOT HIS WIFE!). I was going too fast to stop and had to jump over them, say excuse me, and keep going!


----------



## strothershwacker

I found what I think is a chrome bumper off of 50's model Chevrolet sticking out of the ground on a wma.


----------



## trad bow

We had a cat five tornado in the early nineties pass thru our county. I was cleaning up around my fathers farm and found a very personal photo album of a lady that lived about a half mile away. She asked did I look inside and I sheepishly said how do you think I knew who to return it to.


----------



## Para Bellum

Found a dude swinging from an oak branch with an extension cord.  Also found a human skull.  Ended up being a small girl that had gone missing almost 2 years prior.  She died less than a mile from her home.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Metro Trout said:


> Found a dude swinging from an oak branch with an extension cord.  Also found a human skull.  Ended up being a small girl that had gone missing almost 2 years prior.  She died less than a mile from her home.


Durn.


----------



## j_seph

We were about an hour-hour and a half walk from the road in the middle of nowhere. I came across the creek by a buck rub and something caught my eye glistening in the sun. I found this about 20yds from the creek, buried with about 3/4" of the blade sticking out of the ground. It is a Schrade Walden-craftsman 9534.


----------



## Para Bellum

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn.



I was by myself when I found the swinger.  I was negotiating timber prices with a buyer when I found the little girl.  I was picking at what I thought was a turtle shell with my walking stick.  Finally got a good grip on it and turned it over to see the front of the skull.  We both liked to jump out of our skin.  We were both on the Augusta news that night.  Her Momma and Daddy were both very happy for the closure.  Still felt really bad for em.  Shame.


----------



## hambone76

I was hunting over a persimmon tree that was about 75 yards off of a dirt road in Talbot County back in 1989. A car came down the road and then parked on the edge of the road, just across the road from me. The passengers then began to smoke something in an improvised pipe that they made from an RC Cola can. After a few minutes of coughing and gagging they left and on their way out, they threw the can in the ditch.

My late cousin found a shed antler in Macon County (back in 1993) that measured 78 inches total...it has a bullet hole clean through the base, just below the brow tine. It went in through the front, out the back side, making a 4” crack up the back of the main beam and a small crack in the front. One of the bean fields nearby got spotlighted on a regular basis. We figured that’s how the antler got shot. I’ll try to get a pic of the antler for y’all to see.


----------



## hambone76




----------



## Blackston

That's cool.  You had a run in with the less than elusive GA crack head


----------



## KILLNTM

I was walking to my stand one afternoon when I walked up on a little blue hatchback parked next to my food plot. Being private land, I knew it wasn’t suppose to be there so I started towards it. As I was approaching the front of it, I saw something look up then duck back down. I thought someone was hiding behind the car, so I get my muzzleloader ready in case things got squirrelly. I can’t remember if I called out or simply approached in silence, but I ended up finding a wounded deer moving around inside the back of the car. Apparently a hoodlum living nearby had walked in, shot the deer then went back to get his ride. Once he returned, he loaded the deer but his car broke down where he couldn’t leave. I remember seeing all these ball bearings on the ground in front of the car. When I stumbled upon it, he had already left the scene. Not sure why he didn’t bother to finish off the deer. I guess he was in a hurry. Game warden tracked him down and charged him.


----------



## hambone76

This is a rather odd find, and the outcome was pretty good. Sorry about the lengthy post, but it’s good stuff.

Back in the mid 1990’s my Father and I caught a guy turkey hunting without permission on our lease in Macon County. We first found a pickup truck parked on a section of our land, about 300 yards from the neighboring tract.
I felt the hood and it was still warm. We’ve never had issues with the folks hunting next door, so we figured they had either broken down or parked short of their land to work a bird roosted near their gate. Regardless, that road was only allowed to be used as an easement to their land, so the truck’s presence still raised our suspicions.

We followed some fresh boot tracks up to a clearcut on our land and when we checked the clearcut, there was a big Tom in full strut with a few hens. They were well within our property, at least 150 yards from the boundary. We then switched gears and started trying to formulate a plan on how to move on the Tom, figuring the truck issue could wait.
While my Father and I were discussing our plan of attack on the Tom, a gunshot rang out and the Tom went to flopping on the ground. We heard somebody cycle a pump shotgun and then a man materialized out of our wood line, a long ways from the neighboring land. He grabbed the Tom and started fast walking towards the land next door. My Father and I hurried his way, intercepting him a good ways before he got off of our land. He tried lying his way out of the situation but once we told him that we watched him kill the Tom, he gave up and admitted that he was in the wrong. He was even more shocked when I told him that I “found” his GON Magazine in the front seat of his truck, address label facing up and well within view from the passenger side window. (I went back to our truck, got a pen/paper to record his info/license plate # and vehicle description before the turkey kill scene unfolded) DNR came from Marshallville to meet us at the scene and documented the blood, feathers,etc.
DNR took numerous pictures for reference to the distance from the culprit’s property line. He later went to the guy’s house and got a confession about how he killed the bird on our property.
In the end, the bird was confiscated, the guy lost his lease of the neighboring land and we added that tract to our club.
That’s one heckuva “find” if you ask me.


----------



## BeerThirty

We used to hunt a piece of public land that had water on 3 sides.  One morning after our hunt, we decided to do a 2-man push on the way out, trying to kick something up to one another.. Kicked up a big doe that ran directly away from us not far from the water.  We decided to high tail it down to the water's edge and sure enough this big doe was swimming away from us.  My brother made the head shot.


----------



## JustUs4All

I hope that wasn't in GA.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Or SC. Or NC.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

BeerThirty said:


> We used to hunt a piece of public land that had water on 3 sides.  One morning after our hunt, we decided to do a 2-man push on the way out, trying to kick something up to one another.. Kicked up a big doe that ran directly away from us not far from the water.  We decided to high tail it down to the water's edge and sure enough this big doe was swimming away from us.  My brother made the head shot.


May wanna check the regs on where you can't legally shoot a deer. While crossing water is a no no.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> May wanna check the regs on where you can't legally shoot a deer. While crossing water is a no no.


Another no no is deer drives on public land


----------



## BeerThirty

Wayne D Davis said:


> Another no no is deer drives on public land



Was years ago in another state


----------



## Deerhead

A concrete baptismal pool near a creek.  It looked like it had been a long time since it had been used.


----------



## hambone76

Found this the other day on Paulding Forest WMA. The jar was already standing upright when I found it.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Buck Pocket Knife
Old Jars and soda bottles
Old rusted car

One time a saw a hawk snatch a squirrel out of a tree next to me.  That will wake you up. 

One time I saw a coyote taking a dump in the middle of a field.


----------



## Milkman

Walking in to hunt in the pitch dark one morning I almost stumbled over a man lying facedown. It rattled me something fierce.
But it turned out he was alive. He was lost and laid down to get warmer and wait for daylight.


----------



## GreenPig

I've got two. Hog hunting one morning I found a large drop tank (fuel) from a military aircraft. I figure somebody hit the wrong switch or it wasn't mounted properly and slipped off because it was only 5 or 6 miles from the base.
Hog hunting along the river that had been outside it's bank for weeks I spot something unusual and slow down and get real into stalking mode. It was roughly a 100 yards away but I could tell it was large. So I eased on and finally got a good look at it and sure enough it was a 600 to 700 pound Yamaha Grizzly 7 or 8 feet up in the fork of a tree.


----------



## Doe Dirt

hambone76 said:


> Found this the other day on Paulding Forest WMA. The jar was already standing upright when I found it.
> View attachment 967865


I know exactly where this is. Pretty sure I took a pic of it also on my phone somewhere. Small world.


----------



## Whitefeather

The coolest thing about this thread is seeing some of the early legends of Woodys’ posts. I’ve looked up a lot of those guys’ profiles and can’t help but remember the good ole days of the forum and wonder what happened to those guys. Hope some of them are still around....


----------



## onedude

We use to see a peacock running with a flock of wild turkeys. we found out it had escaped from a farm a few miles away. It was an odd site the first time you saw it.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

hambone76 said:


> Found this the other day on Paulding Forest WMA. The jar was already standing upright when I found it.
> View attachment 967865


Paulding forest is covered up in old still sights.


----------



## soyota

Once shooting planted quail, we'd been working a field for probably 30-45 minutes, when the dogs pointed again. We flushed a single bird which I hit hard, tiny feathers flying everywhere, probably 5-10yds from where he flushed and maybe 15 feet in the air. Before that bird could hit the ground a hawk swooped in out of nowhere and snatched it mid-air, then flew off.

The guy who owned the place yelled at us to shoot the hawk (poaching his planted birds!), but we were all too stunned to react, and honestly I felt he'd earned that one. Looking back, the hawk must've been watching us for a while, and must've seen the ritual of point/flush/shoot enough times to know that a quail was about to get up so he should be ready to dive. Cool stuff.



I wasn't there for this one, but my dad was once deer hunting on a farm near Conyers owned by an older guy he was friends with. Right around first light, he heard a shot a few hundred yards away followed by screaming, which just kept going and going, so he ran over and found a guy who'd been shot. Two poachers had gone onto the farm that morning, together, but set up in different spots, and later one of them decided to take a leak. I guess they hadn't worked out exactly where there were going to set up, because the other guy saw movement through the bushes and didn't think "I bet that's my buddy", and instead figured it was a deer and shot at it. Bullet went in under his belly button and blew out his spine in the back... Dad asked the land owner about it years later, the guy lived but has no feeling in his legs, can't walk, and can't control his bowels. He and the other guy are NOT friends any more, unsure if the other guy did any time for it.



In the early 90s in Alpharetta, me and the neighborhood kids ran all over the woods near where we lived. One time we found a stone axe, intact handle, and some leather thongs attaching some kind of .... I dunno, decorations? We were kids so of course we decided it must have strange magical powers, and everyone got to take turns keeping it at their houses. I forget what happened to it-- I remember someone talked about taking it to school to ask a teacher, but decided that maybe bringing a weapon to school was not a good move. Looking back, I'm not sure if it was a genuine artifact or not, but it was certainly strange... it had been in the woods a long time, but not long enough for the leather to rot away.

In that same area, we found the roof of what had at some point been an upright shack that had collapsed. We pulled the roof to the side and the floor underneath had dozens of little bottles, all different colors... very old, no labels, a few had embossed letters on the glass itself. Again being kids we decided that a witch had lived there, and these were all her magic potions. But looking back I can't make any more sense of it... It's one thing to find a coffee can, or jars/jugs used for preserves, or even a few little bottles of special stuff like toiletries or iodine or something. But this was a LOT of little bottles, and the shack couldn't have been more than 10ft on a side. What the heck were they keeping there?


----------



## Tom W.

I was slowly easing to my ladder stand when I heard voices. I couldn't see anyone so I went into full stealth mode and went from tree to tree until I saw a guy lying on the ground. I didn't know if he had fallen from my stand or what. Then I heard a  black woman talking. I coughed and cleared my throat and they both popped up hollering about where did they leave the 4 wheeler and ran down the hill away from me.
It wasn't long and I heard it crank up and never saw them again.....






Another time I was hunting way back in the woods walking on an old road that was up on a steep hill along Barbour Creek. I found the remains of what I think was either an old hotel, road house or plantation house. Unfortunately the only thing left was three huge chimney's, the middle one being a double sided one, a huge stone staircase leading up to what was the front porch, two fairly large staircases at each end of the house and one our the back. It was a long way down to the creek from the house. Plenty of stone pillars that used to support the floor joists were evident. I rooted all around but didn't find any artifacts.....


----------



## crackerdave

Tom W. said:


> I was slowly easing to my ladder stand when I heard voices. I couldn't see anyone so I went into full stealth mode and went from tree to tree until I saw a guy lying on the ground. I didn't know if he had fallen from my stand or what. Then I heard a  black woman talking. I coughed and cleared my throat and they both popped up hollering about where did they leave the 4 wheeler and ran down the hill away from me.
> It wasn't long and I heard it crank up and never saw them again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another time I was hunting way back in the woods walking on an old road that was up on a steep hill along Barbour Creek. I found the remains of what I think was either an old hotel, road house or plantation house. Unfortunately the only thing left was three huge chimney's, the middle one being a double sided one, a huge stone staircase leading up to what was the front porch, two fairly large staircases at each end of the house and one our the back. It was a long way down to the creek from the house. Plenty of stone pillars that used to support the floor joists were evident. I rooted all around but didn't find any artifacts.....



Sounds like a good place to use a metal detector.


----------



## Tom W.

I wish I had one.......


----------



## sb1010

I found a chair, with an empty whiskey bottle by one of the legs of the chair, and what looked like entire box of fired shotgun shells, by the chair.  

I guessed someone took the whiskey and the shotgun into the woods and fired a box of shells while getting drunk.  

I wouldn't walk up on that.


----------



## hambone76

I was turkey hunting Paulding Forest WMA off of Braswell Mtn Rd and found pieces of newer sheet metal that were twisted up like it was done so by something with some serious force. Turned out it was sheet metal from the airplane hangar at the airport in Paulding. A tornado had passed through there recently and dropped the debris all the way over there.


----------



## hambone76

Doe Dirt said:


> I know exactly where this is. Pretty sure I took a pic of it also on my phone somewhere. Small world.


Sure is. This is one of the better looking ones that I’ve found. 


Wayne D Davis said:


> Paulding forest is covered up in old still sights.


Sure is. I’ve seen quite a few. 
I really like finding the old 55 gallon barrel treestands nailed up in trees on PF too.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

hambone76 said:


> Sure is. This is one of the better looking ones that I’ve found.
> 
> Sure is. I’ve seen quite a few.
> I really like finding the old 55 gallon barrel treestands nailed up in trees on PF too. View attachment 1002147


I found one like that on Sheffield... been there so long the bottom is rusted out but in prime area


----------



## Dusty Roads

70's private land near Callaway Airport,Pine Mtn.GA,while in my stand a collarless dog trotted by me.....I was trying to figure out what kind it was,strange weird looking.
Few years later I saw a Coyote pic-it was for sure!


----------



## Dusty Roads

jnorton said:


> A few years back I was hunting on Dixie Creek WMA, I had several does and a nice buck come blasting up the road about 50 yards from me. A few minutes later a hunter came stalking up that same road. He was quiet as he could be, if I hadn't spotted him, I never would have known he was there. He suddenly stopped, threw down his bow, and pulled out his phone. I then listened as he screamed into his phone for five minutes about business, and about he couldn't even enjoy his one week off because all of the people who worked for him were freaking idiots. After he finished berating them, he picked up his bow and continued on his very quiet stalk. He seemed kinda angry when I started laughing.


R Smith?


----------



## Danuwoa

I’ve posted about this somewhere on this board before but me and a buddy had an odd encounter while trout fishing back in Cohutta.  We had hiked in about four miles and at one point during the weekend we decided to go up Ball Mountain and see how extensive the fire damage had been that year.  We got up near the top and looked around and decided to head back down and cook some supper.   Now if you’ve ever been up that mountain you know it’s pretty steep.  Going up he and I had to take a few breaks.  This was in June so it was warm and we were both sweating pretty bad.

Well when we started back down we had t gone far and we saw a woman coming up the mountain toward us.  Now that would t be all that strange at all except she was dressed kind of odd, wearing a t shirt, sweat pants, and my buddy says she was wearing house shoes but I don’t remember.  Also, she didn’t have anything you would expect a hiker to have.  No walking stick, no pack, and strangest of all she had no water.  Stranger still, she would have had to have hiked at least four miles to get there and then climbed a steel danged mountain and she was not sweating at all.  She looked to be in her fifties.  My buddy was walking about ten feet ahead of me and she wouldn’t look at him.  I said, “Hey, how you doing?”  She didn’t look at me and didn’t say a word.  It was pretty weird.  He and I both got kind of a bad feeling about it but that was kind of that.  I always have a pistol with me at least when I’m out there.  Even if I’m just fishing.  You never know what kind of weirdos you are going to run into.


----------



## Danuwoa

Whitefeather said:


> The coolest thing about this thread is seeing some of the early legends of Woodys’ posts. I’ve looked up a lot of those guys’ profiles and can’t help but remember the good ole days of the forum and wonder what happened to those guys. Hope some of them are still around....


Definitely.  I’ve had a ball going back through this thread and had the same thought.  There are some GON old timers that I miss.  I left the board for a few years and when I came back some of the people who had been big contributors had moved on.  Not unexpected but it’s still kind of sad.  I’m glad for the ones that are still here.


----------



## Whitefeather

Danuwoa said:


> Definitely.  I’ve had a ball going back through this thread and had the same thought.  There are some GON old timers that I miss.  I left the board for a few years and when I came back some of the people who had been big contributors had moved on.  Not unexpected but it’s still kind of sad.  I’m glad for the ones that are still here.


I join before the big crash of ‘04 I think. I rejoined , but I also left for a few years. It got where all everyone on here wanted to do was argue. I think most of them have moved on too. 

What’s up with the new name?


----------



## Danuwoa

Whitefeather said:


> I join before the big crash of ‘04 I think. I rejoined , but I also left for a few years. It got where all everyone on here wanted to do was argue. I think most of them have moved on too.
> 
> What’s up with the new name?



Yeah that was more or less it with me too.  I used to post in the sports forum a lot.  That place has always kind of been the Wild West of the board.  I enjoyed all the mixing it up but it just got ridiculous.  I had a guy from here taking the losers forum stuff over to Facebook back when I was still on there.  I was ignoring him so he started personal messaging me.  This was about sports forum stuff.  So I blocked him.  Then he got banned here and came back under a a different name and said started it up again.  I’ll leave out the end part where I finally put an end to it.  You can pm me if you really want to hear it.  He got the point that I had had enough.

All that put a bad taste in my mouth so I left the board for a few years.  You’re right though.  A lot of the trouble makers from the old days seem to have moved on.  But along with it, some of the guys that made this place great did too.  And what was really too bad was after I came back I tried to talk to some of the folks I used to talk to in that sports forum and it was weird.  Like they didn’t remember me almost.  Oh well.  I said to heck with that place.  I like a lot of these other forums better.

As for the name change, with all the junk that’s going on and with college football getting political I decided I was done with it.  That made it seem like a name change was in order.


----------



## chrislibby88

Dutch said:


> I found a weather balloon with the instrument package still attached one year in the middle of the Oconne National forest. Called the number on the back and the NOAA gave me the info to send it to them.
> 
> I also found a spot that had 10-12 *USED* tampons hanging about 2-3 feet off the ground in the trees. This was also in the Oconee NF. Got the heck out of there since I didn't know if it was some kind of devil worship thing or something.


I have heard guys on this forum say used tampons smell like a doe in estrus? Thought they were joking, guess you found the guys spot.


----------



## hambone76

chrislibby88 said:


> I have heard guys on this forum say used tampons smell like a doe in estrus? Thought they were joking, guess you found the guys spot.


I knew a guy who would do the same thing.


----------



## Wifeshusband

I know the thread is old, but about 20 years ago, one morning when the sun was barely up, two does emerged, side by side, out of a foggy bottom about 100 yards away. I shot the near one first, and, as it wheeled away, I dropped the second one on the spot. The first one ran past me and required a second shot. Congratulating myself on a double, I went and field dressed the doe near my stand and then went down to the doe DRT.  To my horror, the second doe was a _GOAT._


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Wifeshusband said:


> I know the thread is old, but about 20 years ago, one morning when the sun was barely up, two does emerged, side by side, out of a foggy bottom about 100 yards away. I shot the near one first, and, as it wheeled away, I dropped the second one on the spot. The first one ran past me and required a second shot. Congratulating myself on a double, I went and field dressed the doe near my stand and then went down to the doe DRT.  To my horror, the second doe was a _GOAT._



ask NCHillbilly about his ghost.....


----------



## roscoe54

When I was in my twenty's long time ago me and friend of mine came across a plane crash. We knew a plane went down carrying load of pot. As we looking around saw some  red flags with writing on them head, right arm, left arm and so on and we hauled butt.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Hey NE GA Pappy, do you believe in goats now?  Of course, if I had called the DNR and reported this, they probably would have told me there are no goats in Georgia


----------



## hambone76

I was sitting in my lock on last year and saw this hanging from a hollow Maple tree about 5 yards behind me. That’s the first time I’ve seen a shed snake skin protruding from a tree. It made for a good wind indicator while it was hanging there. Lol.


----------



## ghadarits

I wasn’t hunting but was fishing a few years back on lake Hartwell one Friday around lunch time and witnessed a plane that crashed with all lives lost on board. It was some Notre Dame fans flying to Atlanta to watch them play GA Tech. It sucked watching it happen knowing they were most likely going to die and not being able to do anything but triangulate where it went down so I could tell the authoritie.


----------



## CaptKeith

While hunting on a military base, I saw a white rat run by—I thought that was pretty weird since all the wild ones I’ve seen are gray. A few minutes later a cat runs by following the same path the rat took—even weirder.  About five minutes passed, and here comes the cat, white rat in it’s mouth, heading back the way they both came from! I also had a brown cap taken off my head from an owl while calling coyotes—I guess it thought that was the distressed rabbit.


----------



## Deerdogger

Found a McCormick glass honey bottle from around the 1800 s early 1900s, also found a small cave a live rifle round and once stepped on a copperhead


----------



## JustUs4All

Not a weird find really but interesting to me.  My dad used to tell me about hunting with his dad and uncles when he was a kid and he described the shotgun shells branded "New Club" as yellow and he noted that if they let him shoot a rabbit he had to step to one side to see if he had hit it. 

About 15 years after he passed I purchased a part of his father's farm and while hunting found a shotgun shell brass that cleaned up to show that it was a New Club.  Internet research indeed showed it to have been yellow and a black powder load produced from 1892 to 1910.  The family must have hoarded some because Dad was born in 1912 and shot up some.

I have found another since and wonder whether the old man is pointing them out for me.  My eyes are nearly shot now and I never found one in all the years of plundering around the farm in my youth.  Lots of stone hunting artifacts but no New Clubs until I was over 60.


----------



## hambone76

I was easing around a creekbottom at my lease in Greene County yesterday morning and stumbled upon this old helmet. It was apparent that there was something inside of it and I began praying that it wasn’t a skull. I nudged it with my foot and out fell a huge clump of mud and silt that had accumulated inside of it over the years. 
I breathed a huge sigh of relief and resumed pig hunting.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Myself.


----------



## Para Bellum

hambone76 said:


> I was easing around a creekbottom at my lease in Greene County yesterday morning and stumbled upon this old helmet. It was apparent that there was something inside of it and I began praying that it wasn’t a skull. I nudged it with my foot and out fell a huge clump of mud and silt that had accumulated inside of it over the years.
> I breathed a huge sigh of relief and resumed pig hunting.
> View attachment 1065994



I found a skull one time.  Made the news.  I think the story might actually be in this thread somewhere.


----------



## oldenred

I was driving on dirt roads in a remote area of Maine. Then I see a mans shoe, another 100' down the road another shoe. Little further down a womans shirt and as I drove I kept finding men and women's clothing. Then right in the middle wrapped up in some blankets a man and woman in the middle of the road in their birthday suits getting it on like donkey kong. They didn't even notice me for five minutes. Thanks for the show!


----------



## huntersluck

about 37 years ago found a pole top insulator in the woods in Meriwether county no where near a power line or pole or evidence of a previous one.


----------



## Ray357

Handgunner said:


> I started a thread like this a year or so ago, but since then we've had a ton of new members to join, so here we go again.
> 
> What's the weirdest thing you've found or came across while hunting?
> 
> For me it would be a white washcloth.
> 
> The wife and I found this near my deer stand on the second morning of opening weekend 2 years ago.
> 
> We had hunted the stand saturday evening and walked out.  On the way back in, there it was laying in the roadbed.
> 
> How it got there, we haven't a clue... I killed my biggest buck to date about 3 hours after that, so maybe it was a good luck token or something?
> 
> Either way, it doesn't explain how it got there.
> 
> Let's have it... What stories ya got?


I ran into this idiot who was hunting with an A.R. and had a Biden  sticker on his SUV.


----------



## Para Bellum

Found a guy swingin from an extension cord out in the woods.  Still warm.  Dia de Los Muertos shrines with sacrifices.  Couples doin the horizontal bop.  All sorts of weird stuff.


----------



## Mattval

Inatree said:


> I once saw a silver and purple helium filled mylar balloon float through the woods about 4 feet off the ground while I was on the stand. Scared the crap out of me, I bet I watched it for 10 minutes trying to figure out what the heck I was looking at.


Same thing happened to me one time!


----------



## Mattval

holadude said:


> Also, years ago in Boy Scouts, we canoed in Canada.  We were way back some secluded river when another canoe appeared in front of us.  As we got closer we realized it was a fully nude woman and her dog!  She didn't seem to mindnotice a bit that 25 boy scouts and leaders had their jaws dragging the water.
> She just said, "How are you doing boys?  Nice day today."
> No one even thought to get a picture.


I vote this the best!!


----------



## Minner

I was walking along a creek years ago looking for a place to duck hunt. After a while I had to walk along the edge of a big bluff for a bit before I got back to the creek's edge again. I walked on a ways further and on the way back I decided to see if could get at the base of the bluff as there wasn't a way I could see going in. When I got to the face of the bluff I eventually found a small cave. Went inside and on the back wall of the cave found where someone had chiseled 176x and not far from there on the was a year from the middle 1800's. I had to backtrack as there was no way to get back to my vehicle so I've always figured the small cave had gone mostly undiscovered. You can't see if from across the creek or anywhere else your right in front of it. I always that was kind of neat. 

My Dad and I were still hunting during muzzleloader season a while back on some national forest land we'd never hunted. I found a deflated mylar balloon laying on the ground which I've found numerous times in the past. I walked over to it and nudge it with my boot and some rock song starting playing inside it. Startled me good and Dad got a big laugh out of my reaction.


----------



## hoffy

A grave with a headstone about 1/4 further down this creek another grave marked only with rocks.  We had a terrible blizzard in 1888 that killed many.  BTW I live in Hand County, South Dakota.


----------



## TJay

My hat.  I lost a brown Carhartt knit cap one year while dragging a deer out.  A year and a half later I found the hat.  It had some sort of very fine roots or plant growing through it but once I got it home and cleaned up you couldn't tell it had been in the elements for a year and a half.  I still wear it.  I guess that's synthetic materials for ya.


----------



## Throwback

BassWorm said:


> Found a police car on our property in Jones County in the bushes one morning. Thought it was one of our guys that is LE doing something there. About 30 minutes later it looked like "Smoky and the Bandit". State Patrol, several counties, DNR, all coming over the hayfield next to our camp. And a helicopter was buzzing around everywhere. Turns out an officer was transporting some prisoners the night before and one escaped with the car and the officers weapon. They brought in dogs and were all around most of the day. Was going to spend the night down there and everyone else was going home but decided that with an armed fugative on the loose right there I would just go on home like everyone else.
> Turns out the guy stole a nearby truck and was recaptured in Atlanta the next day trying to sell the officers gun.
> Very, very interesting weekend.


That Dnr Truck was probably me. Good times!


----------



## Para Bellum

Throwback said:


> That Dnr Truck was probably me. Good times!



I bet you DNR boys have some stories for sure.


----------



## Gerrik

There’s a tree full of old sneakers, on a WMA near ATL. Still weirds me out every time I see it.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

TJay said:


> My hat.  I lost a brown Carhartt knit cap one year while dragging a deer out.  A year and a half later I found the hat.  It had some sort of very fine roots or plant growing through it but once I got it home and cleaned up you couldn't tell it had been in the elements for a year and a half.  I still wear it.  I guess that's synthetic materials for ya.


Lol.  I lost a single mechanix brand glove and apparently I plowed it under one year doing food plots.

 Found it the next season, re-united it and wore that pair of gloves for a few months after.  
Being in the dirt for a year did a number on the synthetics.  It basically dissolved on my hand in use.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Gerrik said:


> There’s a tree full of old sneakers, on a WMA near ATL. Still weirds me out every time I see it.


That's the symbol in LA, CA for "we sell drugs here".  When I found that out (told by a local),  it was an eye opener.  

 Drugs for sale on most street corners there.


----------



## Gerrik

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That's the symbol in LA, CA for "we sell drugs here".  When I found that out (told by a local),  it was an eye opener.
> 
> Drugs for sale on most street corners there.


Yeah, but these aren’t hanging in a tree. They are STUFFED IN A HOLLOW. And there are upwards of 10 pairs. If you don’t know where it’s at, you’ll never find it. It’s creepy.


----------



## Old Yapper

Back when I was a teenage kid and there was still plenty of "unregulated" public land, we'd wander the woods all over Georgia, hunting and mostly just "prowling" and collecting ginseng to sell to supply houses up north.
One thing you learned at an early age back then....if you're walking up the edge of a creek bank and suddenly some guy up ahead of you appears out from nowhere in the trees and bushes, and he says....."Don't think you boys need to be wandering up this way. Best for you to go on back the other way".
YOU BETTER turn around and go on back the other way. 
That meant there was a bootleg whiskey still up there along that creek somewhere and there were probably 2-3 other guys hidden in the bushes with rifles pointed right at you.
No need to talk, no need to say anything other than "yessir...we're going" and then get on out of that area and forget it ever existed.
Bootleg whiskey was the big deal back in the fifties...now I suppose it's drugs, which is probably easier to move and more profitable.
That's been a long, long, time ago.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Gerrik said:


> Yeah, but these aren’t hanging in a tree. They are STUFFED IN A HOLLOW. And there are upwards of 10 pairs. If you don’t know where it’s at, you’ll never find it. It’s creepy.


It was Boo Radley that done it.


----------



## fishfryer

Imelda Marcos cult member's stash.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Found a  green cardboard box that turned out to be a weather balloon radiosonde with a return address. It was in pretty pitiful shape so no telling how long it had been there. At first I didn't know what it was but thanks to the internet I now know.


----------



## Son

Found 30 dollars in the middle of a mayhaw swamp. That I had lost the week before. When I missed the money, had no idea where I could have lost it. Just happened to go deer hunting in that swamp, and spotted it. Believe the money came out of my pocket when pulling the cellphone out.
found a photo of the money, it was wet


----------



## Buckstop

Was with a couple buddies looking for a spot to dig for artifacts near a Savannah River public boat landing in SC. We walked back into woods about 100 yrds and up on a high mound found an indention in the ground about a foot deep by 6 feet long and 3 feet wide. Had been there awhile and had pine needle and leaf debris in it. Was a raised area beside it like not the all dirt had been put back. No sign of any blow down or rotted out stump close by.  We dug down a few feet and the dirt seemed a little different or less packed but didn't hit anything. Was a lot of years ago but I still wonder about it.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Tom W. said:


> I wish I had one.......


I have one what part of GA are you at?


----------



## JonathanG2013

JustUs4All said:


> Not a weird find really but interesting to me.  My dad used to tell me about hunting with his dad and uncles when he was a kid and he described the shotgun shells branded "New Club" as yellow and he noted that if they let him shoot a rabbit he had to step to one side to see if he had hit it.
> 
> About 15 years after he passed I purchased a part of his father's farm and while hunting found a shotgun shell brass that cleaned up to show that it was a New Club.  Internet research indeed showed it to have been yellow and a black powder load produced from 1892 to 1910.  The family must have hoarded some because Dad was born in 1912 and shot up some.
> 
> I have found another since and wonder whether the old man is pointing them out for me.  My eyes are nearly shot now and I never found one in all the years of plundering around the farm in my youth.  Lots of stone hunting artifacts but no New Clubs until I was over 60.



I have found a few new club shells metal detecting the woods in my neighborhood in Woodstock.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Was fishing with my son at a creek in the woods. Found an 1860"s Wagon Wheel Hub.


----------



## Mattval




----------



## jhanie79

Found a dvd case for a porno 15ft up a tree


----------



## bilgerat

A friend and I were playing in a creek behind deer camp In Putnam county back in the late 60s, We found a round metal ball about the size of a baseball burred in the creek bank. We tried to dig it out but it was attached to a larger rounded object about 6 inches in diameter  . We went back to camp and told our dads about it and they came down to take a look. After some more digging we discovered it was alot bigger than we thought. Our dads  decided to go get the jeep and they attached a cable to it and snatched it out of the mud, It was a 5' long cannon barrel and was heavy!!!  It was corroded really bad and hard to tell exactly what it was made of . We drug it back to camp and got it loaded into the back of dads truck. Dad took it to a friend of his who was a history professor at Emory in Atlanta and after a few days he called and said it was a cast Iron civil war 3 "ordinance gun!!!   We donated. {not my idea} it to the cyclorama in Atlanta and they cleaned it up and put it on display with a small plaque with my friend and mines name on it and the county it was found in


----------



## fishfryer

bilgerat said:


> A friend and I were playing in a creek behind deer camp In Putnam county back in the late 60s, We found a round metal ball about the size of a baseball burred in the creek bank. We tried to dig it out but it was attached to a larger rounded object about 6 inches in diameter  . We went back to camp and told our dads about it and they came down to take a look. After some more digging we discovered it was alot bigger than we thought. Our dads  decided to go get the jeep and they attached a cable to it and snatched it out of the mud, It was a 5' long cannon barrel and was heavy!!!  It was corroded really bad and hard to tell exactly what it was made of . We drug it back to camp and got it loaded into the back of dads truck. Dad took it to a friend of his who was a history professor at Emory in Atlanta and after a few days he called and said it was a cast Iron civil war 3 "ordinance gun!!!   We donated. {not my idea} it to the cyclorama in Atlanta and they cleaned it up and put it on display with a small plaque with my friend and mines name on it and the county it was found in


I believe I’d have cleaned it up and mounted on a carriage and kept it til the hearse hauled
Me off


----------



## bilgerat

fishfryer said:


> I believe I’d have cleaned it up and mounted on a carriage and kept it til the hearse hauled
> Me off


I was 8 or 9 years old so I had no say in the matter, We did go down to see it on display in the Cyclorama , I thought I was a famous having My name on a plaque , Never went back so I have no idea where it is now.


----------



## dtala

A hunting partner found a mans skeleton, separated skull, and six foot ladder. Seems a local guy had told folks he was going to kill himself the year before. He then disappeared and was not found after an extensive search. He took a ladder into the woods, secured a rope on a tree, climbed the ladder and hung himself. After a while the head pulled free and both parts fell to the ground. Pretty grisly find.....


----------



## Milkman

bilgerat said:


> A friend and I were playing in a creek behind deer camp In Putnam county back in the late 60s, We found a round metal ball about the size of a baseball burred in the creek bank. We tried to dig it out but it was attached to a larger rounded object about 6 inches in diameter  . We went back to camp and told our dads about it and they came down to take a look. After some more digging we discovered it was alot bigger than we thought. Our dads  decided to go get the jeep and they attached a cable to it and snatched it out of the mud, It was a 5' long cannon barrel and was heavy!!!  It was corroded really bad and hard to tell exactly what it was made of . We drug it back to camp and got it loaded into the back of dads truck. Dad took it to a friend of his who was a history professor at Emory in Atlanta and after a few days he called and said it was a cast Iron civil war 3 "ordinance gun!!!   We donated. {not my idea} it to the cyclorama in Atlanta and they cleaned it up and put it on display with a small plaque with my friend and mines name on it and the county it was found in



Do you remember exactly where this was?  Did they tell y’all if it was a Union or Confederate gun?


----------



## bilgerat

My Dads club was on the Oconee river and the creek we found it in is now under lake Oconee , and they  said it was union and was most likely abandoned  because it had a crack in it


----------



## Milkman

bilgerat said:


> My Dads club was on the Oconee river and the creek we found it in is now under lake Oconee , and they  said it was union and was most likely abandoned  because it had a crack in it


Makes sense that it was Union. Sherman’s extreme left wing traveled down the Putnam side of the river. All of the wings converged at the capitol at Milledgeville.


----------



## bilgerat

heres a pic of one restored


----------



## Hoosier06

A small thong laying on top of the largest pile of human curry consistency dung i have ever seen. This was in alaska about 7 years ago. 

Also found 3 crashed planes a abondened hovercraft and an abandonded cataraft.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Any new interesting finds?


----------



## TJay

I had just joined a hunting club in Meriwether county prior to turkey season a few years back.  I went to the club to do some looking around and maybe get an idea as to where to look for some birds.  I had been riding the roads on my 4 wheeler looking at tracks and came to a mud puddle with what looked like the biggest turkey track I had ever seen by far.  I was really bumfuzzled and kind of reluctant to tell my story when I got back to camp.  When I did relate the story to a member he laughed and said yeah they had a couple of Emu's hangin out on the property.  Seems the original owner got tired of taking care of them and wasn't making the money he thought he would so he just turned them loose.


----------



## Buck70

That's pretty funny.


----------



## king killer delete

WW2 anti aircraft drone target on Ft Stewart


----------



## Milkman

king killer delete said:


> WW2 anti aircraft drone target on Ft Stewart



My Daddy trained to be an AAA gunner at Camp Stewart during 1940-41.   His regiment was among the first to go to the Pacific when war broke out in December of 1941.


----------



## Blackston

Milkman said:


> My Daddy trained to be an AAA gunner at Camp Stewart during 1940-41.   His regiment was among the first to go to the Pacific when war broke out in December of 1941.


My Grandad and great Uncles as well .... My uncle Ben was one of first waves to hit the beach ... As he sit there beat up and wore out after battle , He hears a voice say Hey Bubba . It’s his brother searching for him with a bag of oranges ? ( he had just landed ) He said that’s the best Orange he ever ate !!!


----------



## Milkman

Blackston said:


> My Grandad and great Uncles as well .... My uncle Ben was one of first waves to hit the beach ... As he sit there beat up and wore out after battle , He hears a voice say Hey Bubba . It’s his brother searching for him with a bag of oranges ? ( he had just landed ) He said that’s the best Orange he ever ate !!!



Daddy said they separated him from his group in San Francisco before shipping out for the South Pacific. He said he never saw a familiar face from then in early 1942 until late 1945 when he returned.


----------



## Blackston

They sure paid a price for us


----------



## Buck70

Blackston said:


> They sure paid a price for us


Yes they did.


----------



## king killer delete

My first cousin who I always referred to as my uncle was at Pearl Harbor during the attack Later he fought in a an armored unit in the South Pacific. His tank was destroyed by a Japanese anti tank gun. His hands were badly burned and he suffered through many surgeries.


----------



## JakkBauer

BUMP

This thread is dead but its really a good read. Who has more stories to share!?


----------



## JustUs4All

Quail hunting back in the 60s I found a sedan well off the public dirt road and hidden from passing view.  The engine was not running and the car was not rolling but it was moving as if some magic hand were shaking it.  At a distance of about 20 yards I fired a shot in the air and even though no one got into or out of the vehicle, it cranked itself and just like that it was gone in a cloud of dust.  

I figured it might have been a lookout for one of the local bootleggers.  Who knows-


----------



## bilgerat

JustUs4All said:


> Quail hunting back in the 60s I found a sedan well off the public dirt road and hidden from passing view.  The engine was not running and the car was not rolling but it was moving as if some magic hand were shaking it.  At a distance of about 20 yards I fired a shot in the air and even though no one got into or out of the vehicle, it cranked itself and just like that it was gone in a cloud of dust.
> 
> I figured it might have been a lookout for one of the local bootleggers.  Who knows-


 was it a 58 fury?


----------



## JustUs4All

That would have stuck in my memory, faulty though it is.


----------



## johnpoulan83

Found a tombstone out in middle of woods, turns out it was the previous owners dog he had burried out there


----------

